# Radeon X800 Non-Pro/X800 XL/X850 Voltmods



## Urlyin (Feb 13, 2005)

Show article


----------



## MMos (Feb 21, 2005)

I tried it , but can't get it working 

First i measured VGPU on the measuring point it gives 1.408V.

Then i measured the VGPU resistor , was about .435K . I penciled it down to .390k and measured VGPU
again , still 1.408V.

Then i measured the IGPU resistor , was about 40k and i penciled it down to about 20K.
But still my VGPU is 1.408V.

I don't know why it doesn't raise the VGPU  

Edit: Card is Powercolor X800XL


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 21, 2005)

MMos said:
			
		

> I tried it , but can't get it working
> 
> First i measured VGPU on the measuring point it gives 1.408V.
> 
> ...




MMos ... which measure point are you using? I see there are two shown ...


----------



## MMos (Feb 21, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> MMos ... which measure point are you using? I see there are two shown ...


I just can see one   One the first picture  the green arrow labeled VGPU 10K.


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 21, 2005)

You should be measuring the voltage at the bottom of cap c60 ...


----------



## MMos (Feb 21, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> You should be measuring the voltage at the bottom of cap c60 ...


 Yes this is the point(C60) i used.


----------



## Ex0skelet0r (Feb 22, 2005)

and if i do this voltmod, what i will gain? more fps? less temprature?


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 23, 2005)

MMos said:
			
		

> Yes this is the point(C60) i used.


MMOs ... clean off the mod for the GPU. Recheck the ohms on the resistor you penciled and then check the resistor to the right of it in image number 5 (counting from the top down).


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 23, 2005)

Ex0skelet0r said:
			
		

> and if i do this voltmod, what i will gain? more fps? less temprature?



Ex .. increasing the voltage allows for higher mhz for GPU and MEM. Yes it does equal to higher FPS, depending upon the amount of OC gained. As far as heat, this can greatly increase, again depends on the amount of oc ..


----------



## MMos (Feb 23, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> MMOs ... clean off the mod for the GPU. Recheck the ohms on the resistor you penciled and then check the resistor to the right of it in image number 5 (counting from the top down).



I already cleaned the Mod after seeing no voltage gain. I rechecked everthing. R1596 has ~40K , and the right one on pic5 has ~435k

BTW. I tried to mod VDDQ and VDD , both worked like they should. It's just that damned VGPU mod that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 23, 2005)

MMos said:
			
		

> I already cleaned the Mod after seeing no voltage gain. I rechecked everthing. R1596 has ~40K , and the right one on pic5 has ~435k
> 
> BTW. I tried to mod VDDQ and VDD , both worked like they should. It's just that damned VGPU mod that doesn't work for me.




MMOS the R1596 IGPU mod is not needed unless you going with a high VGPU ... still not sure why you didn't get an increase with the resistor shown. Do you see the resistor R1597? That is the one that should be shown in the image from W1zzard. Can you verify that? The way they changed the board it may not have a labeled beside the resistor but in a list below ...


----------



## DoughtCom (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm wondering, I can only get a 410MHz Core/455MHz Mem stable with this X800XL I got from monarch computer.  It's a sapphire (has the hologram on the board), but the PCB is Red.  It even has the ugly chick STICKER over what looks like an ATI logo on the heatsink.  Let me know what you guys think of that.

On to my main question.... since it's a red PCB (not that the ACTUAL color has anything to do with it obviously, but could be a different design), does that mean this mod will still work since it's a "sapphire"?   Do you guys think it's a counterfit or anything or have people seen red versions as well?  I DO get around a 5200 score in 3DMark so I know it's at least an X800 XL.


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 25, 2005)

DoughtCom said:
			
		

> I'm wondering, I can only get a 410MHz Core/455MHz Mem stable with this X800XL I got from monarch computer.  It's a sapphire (has the hologram on the board), but the PCB is Red.  It even has the ugly chick STICKER over what looks like an ATI logo on the heatsink.  Let me know what you guys think of that.
> 
> On to my main question.... since it's a red PCB (not that the ACTUAL color has anything to do with it obviously, but could be a different design), does that mean this mod will still work since it's a "sapphire"?   Do you guys think it's a counterfit or anything or have people seen red versions as well?  I DO get around a 5200 score in 3DMark so I know it's at least an X800 XL.



No big deal on it being red or blue ... check the images against the locations on your board. They should be the same and the mod should work. Your score of 5200 doesn't sound off for an XL ...


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi all,

new to this forum. 

I have a question about the OVP or IGPU mod on the x850. When do I have to do this one. I am guessing it protects the vgpu from getting to much volts. How many is too many volts? I am at 1.55v now. 

musk


----------



## AllBrain (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a small little problem with my Gecube X800XL. The PCB does not look the same at all:







Here are the codes on the IC's that I think control the GPU and Memory voltage:
GPU - RT9256
Memory - RT9214
Can someone help me?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 1, 2005)

AllBrain said:
			
		

> I have a small little problem with my Gecube X800XL. The PCB does not look the same at all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like they changed up from the Fairchild to a Richtek ... can you get a closer shot of the chip area? 

Don't see anything on the Richtek web site for the RT9256 but here's the RT9214, are there two of these?


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 2, 2005)

MMos i have the same problem!

you know how to fix it?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2005)

i fixed the vgpu location in the article .. previous one was the vdroop mod


----------



## cubalis (Mar 5, 2005)

I am having the same problem with a powercolor vivo x800xl

The VDD and VDDQ have both been penciled and work perfectly, but the VGPU won't budge from 1.41V.

anyone resolve this yet?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2005)

cubalis did you use the updated pictures? changed earlier today


----------



## cubalis (Mar 5, 2005)

yes I used the new pictures.  I got my memory to oc stable to 580 instead of 540 before this mod, but my GPU needs a little more juice to get past where it's at now (454)    

And thanks for the info - this mod is very easy to do and has great results... if only I could get my VGPU up....

cheers


----------



## funkflix (Mar 5, 2005)

@cubalis

It works perfect for me! Are u sure thet u used the new pics.? I'm now on 1,54V and it gaves me an boost about ~ 35MHz, it's ok, but it could be better! 

Make an pic from ur card, maybe it's an different layout?

Regards.

Edit: I'm on a x850 XT.


----------



## cubalis (Mar 6, 2005)

ok, the penciled mod was applied to resistor with the green box.  I took all readings for the VGPU on C60.

Also, this is the only x800xl that uses an external pci-e power connector (6 pin)..... could this have anything to do with it?


----------



## funkflix (Mar 6, 2005)

Use the two pins in the blue box! It will work!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2005)

that's the wrong one .. you have to pencil in the EMPTY spot to the left of your green box as indicated in the pictures


----------



## cubalis (Mar 6, 2005)

that would be why it isn't working   

Thanks for the help!

I'll come back and report how it went.


----------



## cubalis (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, finally got it to work - 1.5v now.

final stable clocks on the powercolor x800xl vivo:
Core: 475MHz
Memory: 580MHz


Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## funkflix (Mar 6, 2005)

Grats!


----------



## webbyboy (Mar 6, 2005)

sorry to be dumb here, i am really totally noob on Vmods, Just wondering for pencil mods, how do we know how much we stroke on the resistors will increase how much voltage? i do not know have a voltmeter, so how am i going to set the voltage that i desired?


----------



## funkflix (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't do the mod if u don't have an Multimeter!


----------



## webbyboy (Mar 7, 2005)

I've gotten a multimeter, and i just penciled the two points for the vgpu mod, but when i measure it, the  voltage gone down the more i stroke, even i stroke lightly, the voltage stay at 1.40. I don't know what's going on..


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 8, 2005)

Should i use the pencil first on the vgu and vdd,and what igpu does??.When i should use vddq?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 8, 2005)

webbyboy said:
			
		

> I've gotten a multimeter, and i just penciled the two points for the vgpu mod, but when i measure it, the  voltage gone down the more i stroke, even i stroke lightly, the voltage stay at 1.40. I don't know what's going on..



Webbyboy and Daysleeper, Guys read the article here to get a better understanding of the mod. It's on the same chips just in different locations on this series of cards...


Thanks W1zzard ... looks like I need to get in gear ...


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 8, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Webbyboy and Daysleeper, Guys read the article here to get a better understanding of the mod. It's on the same chips just in different locations on this series of cards...
> 
> 
> Thanks W1zzard ... looks like I need to get in gear ...


thanks man....now i have x800 pro@xt vivo,so i know what happens with vgpu and vddr but igpu is new for me...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> thanks man....now i have x800 pro@xt vivo,so i know what happens with vgpu and vddr but igpu is new for me...



Unless your are going to water cool or viperchill then you'll never reach the voltage needed to apply the IGPU... just for those applying high voltages to their GPU ...


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 8, 2005)

jep i got watercooling...so exactly when should i raise the igpu??.or should i consentrate only in vgpu and vccd?


----------



## webbyboy (Mar 8, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Webbyboy and Daysleeper, Guys read the article here to get a better understanding of the mod. It's on the same chips just in different locations on this series of cards...
> 
> 
> Thanks W1zzard ... looks like I need to get in gear ...




Yes i've already read it, but there's no indepth explanation of using the multimeter to measure the voltage, the calculations and the conversion. Care to elaborate more?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2005)

webbyboy said:
			
		

> Yes i've already read it, but there's no indepth explanation of using the multimeter to measure the voltage, the calculations and the conversion. Care to elaborate more?



Did you read the "Getting started" & " Pencil time" sections... simple but should get you going.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2005)

daysleeper said:
			
		

> jep i got watercooling...so exactly when should i raise the igpu??.or should i consentrate only in vgpu and vccd?



Day... You'll know when to use the IGPU... the card will kick out on you... don't quote me but I think I remember it being around 1.65v on the VGPU vmod ... I'm trying to find time to start and finish the vmod write up... but it's based on the same settings here using the steps under the GPU overvolt protection ...


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 11, 2005)

Not getting anywhere with the pincil mod either, voltage isn't moving.  My card has no resistor there, and bridging with a pencil seems to do absolutely nothing.  I've checked and rechecked with the voltmeter.  1.35 at start, 1.35 still no matter how many swipes I make.


----------



## h017ah (Mar 11, 2005)

I've got some silver varnish with practically no resistance...
Will I achieve better results if I use this instead of a pencil? And is it safe?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 11, 2005)

h017ah said:
			
		

> I've got some silver varnish with practically no resistance...
> Will I achieve better results if I use this instead of a pencil? And is it safe?




no....


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 11, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Not getting anywhere with the pincil mod either, voltage isn't moving.  My card has no resistor there, and bridging with a pencil seems to do absolutely nothing.  I've checked and rechecked with the voltmeter.  1.35 at start, 1.35 still no matter how many swipes I make.




are you checking the resistence before and after you pencil?


----------



## Advil (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm the "unregistered" guy a few posts up. 

Yes, I measured resistance.  Before the pencil, there was no contact between the points.  Afterward I could get it around .4?  (as in .42 to .46 depending on how many passes) but still no major voltage change.  Do I need to reduce resiatance more?  And what else can I use besides a pencil?  I could put a resistor on it, but I'd like to not physically alter the card.


----------



## h017ah (Mar 11, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> no....


No to what?
About safety or about resistance...


----------



## funkflix (Mar 11, 2005)

h017ah said:
			
		

> No to what?
> About safety or about resistance...



U need resitance for the mod, thats the precept how a mod works!

That's not only an direct connection between two points,  know what i mean?


----------



## Advil (Mar 11, 2005)

How about a trimmer?  I have a handfull of 20k-50k variable trimmers, but I REALLY didn't want to physically alter the card.

Are there any other gurus here who can verify the pencil mod on an X800XL without any resistor at the VGPU?

Also, mine is the RED PCB, CompUSA business purchase from a week ago.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 12, 2005)

Advil said:
			
		

> How about a trimmer?  I have a handfull of 20k-50k variable trimmers, but I REALLY didn't want to physically alter the card.
> 
> Are there any other gurus here who can verify the pencil mod on an X800XL without any resistor at the VGPU?
> 
> Also, mine is the RED PCB, CompUSA business purchase from a week ago.



Read the article here to get an Idea of how to do the pencil mod... W1zzard updated the pics so make sure you review them again ...


----------



## AllBrain (Mar 15, 2005)

Well I have found the two tech docs for the chips on my non-standard Gecube X800XL PCB. Can someone have a look at them please?

Memory 
GPU


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 16, 2005)

well i still don't know that when i pencil vgpu (yep no resistor there) so how i know when i got some pencil in it?.How many ohms should there be?.I'ts much easier when there is a resistor and you can measure that the value has gone down but when there is no resistor....


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2005)

penciling right on the pcb shouldnt be too hard and you can just measure between the solder blobs


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 16, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> penciling right on the pcb shouldnt be too hard and you can just measure between the solder blobs


yep i know that but what the measuring result should be (about)??


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 18, 2005)

AllBrain said:
			
		

> Well I have found the two tech docs for the chips on my non-standard Gecube X800XL PCB. Can someone have a look at them please?
> 
> Memory
> GPU



AllBrain ... for the memory check the resistance between pins 3 & 6 with the card out of the case and then check any traces from pin 6 that lead to a resistor with the same ohm reading.. for the GPU try the same thing with  pins 4 & 12


----------



## musk (Mar 21, 2005)

*Memory limits*

How high can I go on the Memory voltage VDDQ and Vdimm for an x850xt pe?

I think they are 2.1v by default. I am at 2.2v on each. I have them sinked with lots of air flow. Can currently run at 651mhz.

Any recommendations?

musk


----------



## Super XP (Mar 21, 2005)

*ATI Radeon X800XL into X800XT /PE or X850XT /PE*

Can the X800 XL be flashed into a X800XT /PE or X850XT /PE ?

Also, instead of the pensil MOD, can you just use a little wire for connecting & use heat glue to hold it in place? Anyway, I havent turned on the PC yet until I get an answer. Thanks.
















--------------------------
Athlon 64 3200+(90nm)@ 2.70GHz
OCZ EL GOLD Dual Ch DDR540 512MB X 2 (CL 2-2-2-8 @ 1T).
DFI LAN Party nF4 Ultra- D

My Extreme Custom Water Cooling Review
http://www.geocities.com/nt300/WCReview01.html
http://www.ntmultivitamin.com
http://www.geocities.com/superxpfx/VideoBoyPC


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 21, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> Can the X800 XL be flashed into a X800XT /PE or X850XT /PE ?
> 
> Also, instead of the pensil MOD, can you just use a little wire for connecting & use heat glue to hold it in place? Anyway, I havent turned on the PC yet until I get an answer. Thanks.
> 
> ...



Super ... NOOOOOO!!!!!!! ... just a wire will short it out ... all the pencil mod does is lower the resistence to increase voltage ... just a wire does not work!!!


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 21, 2005)

... what is that box on top of your computer? lol ^_^


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 21, 2005)

ReconCX said:
			
		

> ... what is that box on top of your computer? lol ^_^


Cooler for has water rig ..


----------



## Super XP (Mar 22, 2005)

*Thanks for the Reply.............*



			
				Urlyin said:
			
		

> Cooler for has water rig ..




Thank You Urlyin,

This is why I did not turn on my PC yet until I get an answer from you guys. O.K. I will take out the Wire's & heat Glue & either do a pencil Mod or use a Variable Resistor & follow the Instructions given.

Oh, that box is my custom made Radiator Reservoir. It tends to keep the RAD nice & cool. But I am not yet finished with it. 

I'll post back with my results.
Thanks Again.

Here is an Older Pick of it.................................


----------



## Super XP (Mar 22, 2005)

Can the X800 XL be flashed into a X800XT /PE or X850XT /PE ?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 22, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> Can the X800 XL be flashed into a X800XT /PE or X850XT /PE ?



They have different cores Super.. I don't think it would work...


----------



## Super XP (Mar 22, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> They have different cores Super.. I don't think you it would work...



O.K. Cool.

Reason I am asking is because on the GPU itself, it says X800 Pro but the Graphic's Card is X800 XL, that is why I was asking.


Thanks Guys.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 22, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> O.K. Cool.
> 
> Reason I am asking is because on the GPU itself, it says X800 Pro but the Graphic's Card is X800 XL, that is why I was asking.
> 
> ...



Super read through this thread


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 23, 2005)

musk said:
			
		

> How high can I go on the Memory voltage VDDQ and Vdimm for an x850xt pe?
> 
> I think they are 2.1v by default. I am at 2.2v on each. I have them sinked with lots of air flow. Can currently run at 651mhz.
> 
> ...



I'd hold up there Musk ... 651 on mem is flying ... done any benching yet?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 23, 2005)

daysleeper said:
			
		

> yep i know that but what the measuring result should be (about)??



Day ... how are you making out?


----------



## musk (Mar 23, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I'd hold up there Musk ... 651 on mem is flying ... done any benching yet?



Urlyin,

I have done some benches. 

05 Here 
03 Here 

I reread the main article and it says up to 2.45v for VDD. Is that right?

Thanks for the respone.

musk


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 23, 2005)

musk said:
			
		

> Urlyin,
> 
> I have done some benches.
> 
> ...



Musk 2.45v is extreme and will produce some hot RAM chips so do be careful .. Again you'll be at the edge so take care .... 

Your benchmarks are smokin and on top of the DFI runing stock 200 FSB (nice board)  
It also says in the article to find a stopping point and not to over do it .... you might want to try to OC that NF4 DFI MOBO and that'll help in increasing your score


----------



## AllBrain (Mar 24, 2005)

Yesterday I decided to finally buy a multi-meter for myself. So armed with my new multi-meter, knowledge from fellow voltmodders and tech docs, I started to work on my graphics card. Since I do not have the same PCB layout than the other makes, I had to some improvising. So here is what I did...

1. I used the same voltage measuring points than the above guide and found the following to me true:
Vgpu - 1.36V
Vdd - 2.05V
Vddq - 2.05V

2. Now I used the knowledge and tech docs I have acquired to find the right resistors to penci downl. At this point I did not know which of the two IC’s controlled what. So I started with the RT9214 IC and found two resistors connected with Pin 6. (Pin 6 is the one you need to trick by making it think that it is not giving enough voltage by reducing the resistance on the connected resistors.) So I penciled the one resistor down a little and found the Vgpu to stay at 1,36V but the Vdd and Vddq when down to 1.96V. This sounds like a step backwards and it is but at least now I knew which IC controlled what. Next I tried the other resistor on Pin 6 and to my amazement the Vdd and Vddq both went up to 2.10V.

3. Next up is the RT9256 IC. This IC can control two separate devices and thus has two pins that you can fool but since it is only contolling one device, I only had to work with one pin. And that was Pin 4. Once again this pin had two resistors connected to it and like always, I go pencil the wrong one. After kicking myself for reducing the Vgpu to 1.26V, I penciled down the other resistor just a little bit and the Vgpu shot up to 1.48V. Quite a big increase for a small amount of graphite.

And with that I have found the voltmods for my card all by myself. I would like to thank the people that gave my advice and encouragement.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2005)

AllBrain said:
			
		

> Yesterday I decided to finally buy a multi-meter for myself. So armed with my new multi-meter, knowledge from fellow voltmodders and tech docs, I started to work on my graphics card. Since I do not have the same PCB layout than the other makes, I had to some improvising. So here is what I did...
> 
> 1. I used the same voltage measuring points than the above guide and found the following to me true:
> Vgpu - 1.36V
> ...



Great news AllBrain ... I replied to your message several post back... use ATITool to set the fan to 100% which can lower temps 5c-7c degrees ....


----------



## AllBrain (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Urlyin. I am running on water, so it does not really matter. Thanks anyway...
Here is a pic of the right and wrong resistors to pencil. Green right and Yellow wrong:


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 24, 2005)

AllBrain said:
			
		

> Hi Urlyin. I am running on water, so it does not really matter. Thanks anyway...
> Here is a pic of the right and wrong resistors to pencil. Green right and Yellow wrong:



... even better ... what speeds are you running at? and what water cooler are you using? I think that's going to be my next project ... goin H20 ... congrats on the vmod and thanks for sharing


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 25, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> O.K. Cool.
> 
> Reason I am asking is because on the GPU itself, it says X800 Pro but the Graphic's Card is X800 XL, that is why I was asking.
> 
> ...



I read your water review ...    nice work ....


----------



## Super XP (Mar 25, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I read your water review ...    nice work ....



Well, that is great. I really value your Opinion & input. 

Thanks for all the help.
Super XP


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 25, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> Well, that is great. I really value your Opinion & input.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> Super XP



I was think about getting the Zalman Reserator here which is a okay kit, not for extreme cooling ... but like you I would enjoy creating it myself    ... more fun that way ... I did pick up some ideas from the article (thanks) ... I have a question about the rad on the top of the box with the fans, from what I can see it's enclosed in the box... so with the fans blowing down where does the airflow go and if reversed where does it pull fresh air from? ...


----------



## Super XP (Mar 25, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I was think about getting the Zalman Reserator here which is a okay kit, not for extreme cooling ... but like you I would enjoy creating it myself    ... more fun that way ... I did pick up some ideas from the article (thanks) ... I have a question about the rad on the top of the box with the fans, from what I can see it's enclosed in the box... so with the fans blowing down where does the airflow go and if reversed where does it pull fresh air from? ...




It sucks fresh air from the top & blows out the air in the bottom back. 

I'm going to cover the front fans with some sort of foam or something to keep away dust from getting into the RAD finns & to control the sound when on Full Speed.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 26, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> It sucks fresh air from the top & blows out the air in the bottom back.
> 
> I'm going to cover the front fans with some sort of foam or something to keep away dust from getting into the RAD finns & to control the sound when on Full Speed.



You could use a filter for a house AC/Furnace unit and cut it down to fit ... old house I lived in I had to mod the filters to fit the odd size. I would cut the filter and refit the frame to size ...


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ok I tried the pencil mod (vcore) and it did nothing so I tried the VR way. I soldered one end onto one of the empty contacts where there is no resistor (as in the pic) but thought it might be toughing the neighbouring resistor so pulled it to the side slightly. The whole contact came off the pcb along with a couple of surface wires  . Now the solder won't sit in the gap where the contact was and it's all over the resistor next to it instead. Also I managed to pull a capacitor off the opposite side with some neoprene and solder it on at 45 degrees. I think it works though. HELP! Any soldering gurus in the UK who can fix all my problems? Or any advice how to get the solder to stay?

Any help is appreciated.
GoLLuM


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 26, 2005)

Phew fixed it with some dodgy soldering. Now to try the mod again .


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 26, 2005)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> Phew fixed it with some dodgy soldering. Now to try the mod again .



Gollu... take your time ... you just voided your warranty... you should run some benchmarks and play some graphic intense games before trying to mod it again... PM ViperJohn for some tips ... or send him the card ...


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, I just wanted to say what a good description for this mod. I've never done a volt mod before and it went off without a hitch! I'm at 1.41v vgpu and 470mhz core stable with ATITool!


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 27, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Gollu... take your time ... you just voided your warranty... you should run some benchmarks and play some graphic intense games before trying to mod it again... PM ViperJohn for some tips ... or send him the card ...


I voided my warranty long ago. I have no chance of RMA as I've hacked up the HSF to fit a Mach 2 on. Also the sub-zero operation of the card voided it a while ago. Much as I'd love to run some benchmarks the Mach 2 has now packed up  and so has my PCI graphics card. Can't use my main computer for some time then...


----------



## webbyboy (Mar 27, 2005)

Urlyin, i guess the problem with me is the reading of the ohms on the multimeter. Possible to elaborate more of reading the the ohms on the multimeter? the 15k laws and etc?


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm @ 1.45v watercooled and seem to get lookups after 476mhz core. Do I need to do the IGPU mod to go any higher?


----------



## DreamH20 (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry I was just the unregistered user above... just wanted to show my mod..   







can't seem to get past 476mhz core though..


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 27, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken the IGPU mod is to Reduce the current so it doesn't overflow at high voltages like 1.8v. It will not affect the maximum overclock at 1.4v. (Well it won't increase it). Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 28, 2005)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken the IGPU mod is to Reduce the current so it doesn't overflow at high voltages like 1.8v. It will not affect the maximum overclock at 1.4v. (Well it won't increase it). Correct me if I'm wrong.



There is another name for it but it is known as over volt protection. Which means that the IGPU shuts down the card should it reach a certain voltage. The vmod for the IGPU allows you to go past the default setting... Goolu is correct in that it has no affect on your OC just allows you to crank up the GPU voltage higher ... 

Dream if you're using H20 review the Max safe voltage settings in the begining of the article here you can go higher on the GPU voltage ... nice vmod   

Webboy ... try reading through the Getting Started in this article here.. let me know if that doesn't help or you already read it...


----------



## DreamH20 (Mar 28, 2005)

So what kind of voltage and mhz are people hitting with this mod???


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 28, 2005)

jep i have done this pencilmodding now and i just can't get the vgpu or vdd any higher.I'm using the places that are shown in the pictures at the first page....why nothing happens


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 28, 2005)

DreamH20 said:
			
		

> So what kind of voltage and mhz are people hitting with this mod???



This can very from card to card and on the cooling used... for the PCI-E cards there are a lot of variants coming out from the OEM manufactors, now we see the same versions coming out on AGP... generally speaking though from my experience a X800XT did 600mhz on the core with only a 1.55v while a X800XT PE could only do 590mhz at the same voltage... the same XT PE would freak out at anything above 628mhz with the VPGU at 1.68v with vertical lines of dark shaded colors, I was told by VJ that it was more than likely a weak shader pipe ... So don't concern yourself too much on what other cards are doing and how high they go because each card is different, so it comes down to trial and error on your part, set a maximum based on your cooling usage and in steps take the voltage up, testing the card for lockups each time... hope that makes sense ..


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 28, 2005)

daysleeper said:
			
		

> jep i have done this pencilmodding now and i just can't get the vgpu or vdd any higher.I'm using the places that are shown in the pictures at the first page....why nothing happens



Day... have you taken the default readings for voltage and ohms?  are you using a 2b pencil?


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 28, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Day... have you taken the default readings for voltage and ohms?  are you using a 2b pencil?


jep ,vgu aroun 1,4v and vdd 2,08v and i use same pencil that i used from x800pro@xt vivo penciling and still no result...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 28, 2005)

daysleeper said:
			
		

> jep ,vgu aroun 1,4v and vdd 2,08v and i use same pencil that i used from x800pro@xt vivo penciling and still no result...



Day ... do you check the ohms on the resistor for the VDD before you pencil and then after?


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 28, 2005)

jep and its around 900ohms,R311


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 28, 2005)

daysleeper said:
			
		

> jep and its around 900ohms,R311


 is it after you pencil it?


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 28, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> is it after you pencil it?


Before and after,is it the right resistor??.with my x800pro@xt vivo i got vgpu to 1,85v easily but now with this card nothing happens...... ..i didn't use the vdd mod on my x800pro@xt vivo...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 28, 2005)

daysleeper said:
			
		

> Before and after,is it the right resistor??.with my x800pro@xt vivo i got vgpu to 1,85v easily but now with this card nothing happens...... ..i didn't use the vdd mod on my x800pro@xt vivo...



I just started wih the VDD first... what is the ohm measurement on the VDD chip ISL6522 above the R311 used for the VR mod on pins 5 & 7 ?


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 29, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I just started wih the VDD first... what is the ohm measurement on the VDD chip ISL6522 above the R311 used for the VR mod on pins 5 & 7 ?


you mean between pins 5 & 7?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 29, 2005)

daysleeper said:
			
		

> you mean between pins 5 & 7?



Red lead on pin 5 and the black on pin 7 ... should read the same as r311... set to ohms


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 29, 2005)

*what is VDDQ?*

What is VDDQ? do I have to mod it to raise VGPU and VMem?
thanx for reply in advance


----------



## Super XP (Mar 29, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> What is VDDQ? do I have to mod it to raise VGPU and VMem?
> thanx for reply in advance



Maybe you can define all the terms?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 29, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> Maybe you can define all the terms?



I'll take that as a suggestion and define those terms as I write the Vmod Article here. Anything else that may be needed in the article?  it's based on this one here  your input and suggestions are welcome ....


----------



## Derektm (Mar 30, 2005)

What is the best x800xl card to get for this mod thats $300 or under? The ATI version ....powercolor version, or what?

Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2005)

Hope you're still around urlyin.

got me a powercolor X800XL here, and decided to test the voltages rather than the blind way i did it with my X800PRO last time.

stock voltages read off as:

GPU: 1.43V
VDD 1.83V
VDDQ 1.90V

they dont seem to fall in line with whats in the article, so i thought i'd post and see what you think.

OC on these voltages (stock cooler) is 444 / 534

edit: My stable OC seems sporadic and changing every boot (might be room temp changing) so for now ignore the OC numbers.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 30, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> Hope you're still around urlyin.
> 
> got me a powercolor X800XL here, and decided to test the voltages rather than the blind way i did it with my X800PRO last time.
> 
> ...



Sup Mussels   ... the numbers in the article are just examples... given it covers three different models and of course three different cores ... why it's good to write your default voltage and ohm readings down first, before you vmod. With the wide number of variants coming out from the OEM manufactors deviating from ATI reference builds I'm sure we'll see various readings... 

But overall it'll be just like your X800Pro ... take the same precautions and post back with your results ... you did a great job on the Pro, I don't see why you wouldn't again


----------



## daysleeper (Mar 30, 2005)

jep i sold my connect x850xt and bought club 3d x850xt ....jep and this is the result mark05next is the pencillingtime


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2005)

its a pain in the ass, but i cant get it to work. i blame my pencil.

i tried with VDD and it lowered resistance there, but i erased it (not upto that yet, no ram cooling)

basically i can cover the thing in so much lead that i cant see the gap where the resistor should be, but it doesnt lower the resistance at all. is there a better kind of pencil than a 2B?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 31, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> its a pain in the ass, but i cant get it to work. i blame my pencil.
> 
> i tried with VDD and it lowered resistance there, but i erased it (not upto that yet, no ram cooling)
> 
> basically i can cover the thing in so much lead that i cant see the gap where the resistor should be, but it doesnt lower the resistance at all. is there a better kind of pencil than a 2B?



Well I've seen a couple of people say the same Mus ... But there are many that have it working ... with the card out check the ohm reading with the red lead on pin 17 of the 5420 and the black on ground... check the solder pads for the same reading or any resistor that is along the trace from pin 17 that match that ohm reading ...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2005)

i used the ones in the pics, and no   matter how much lead i used i cannot lower it. if you know of another pic with other resistors to try, or a reccomendation for a more resistant pencil, let me know...


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 1, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> i used the ones in the pics, and no   matter how much lead i used i cannot lower it. if you know of another pic with other resistors to try, or a reccomendation for a more resistant pencil, let me know...



But did you check the readings in the last post ..


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 1, 2005)

daysleeper said:
			
		

> jep i sold my connect x850xt and bought club 3d x850xt ....jep and this is the result mark05next is the pencillingtime



Not a bad score ... 6754 for a stock card ...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2005)

no i havent, i find it hard to find anything without a pic pointing to it. i was working with w1zz to find another measure point because it seems the resistance is too low on some cards for a pencil to have an effect... ask w1zz if he's found anything


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 2, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> no i havent, i find it hard to find anything without a pic pointing to it. i was working with w1zz to find another measure point because it seems the resistance is too low on some cards for a pencil to have an effect... ask w1zz if he's found anything



well that bites... will do..


----------



## daysleeper (Apr 2, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Not a bad score ... 6754 for a stock card ...


Jep i thought that there is no reason to change connect to club but this time it payed the price.In mark03 the was lot of artifacts in this score ..mark03..,but in mark05 not soma many....weard.Next i will try to do the pencilmods for vgpu and vdd and i hope they'll work better than in connect-card


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok I'm still fixing a cock-up. Could someone with a working card please check whether in the second picture (the 1st detailed one (for the vgpu mod)) the bottom righ leg and the two above it of the big chip in the center should have 0 resistance between them. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 3, 2005)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> Ok I'm still fixing a cock-up. Could someone with a working card please check whether in the second picture (the 1st detailed one (for the vgpu mod)) the bottom righ leg and the two above it of the big chip in the center should have 0 resistance between them. Your help is much appreciated.



Gollu ... count the pins out ... which pins


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Apr 3, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Gollu ... count the pins out ... which pins


15, 16, 17 if you count in this fashion:


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Apr 3, 2005)

Okay I borrowed a friend's card and sorted out what goes where. It was a bit of a mess but I think I've got it. What is the default reistance between the 2 pads on an x850xtpe for the vgpu mod?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 3, 2005)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> Okay I borrowed a friend's card and sorted out what goes where. It was a bit of a mess but I think I've got it. What is the default reistance between the 2 pads on an x850xtpe for the vgpu mod?




it can vary from card to card but if you measure the resistence from pin 17 and ground on the 5420 to the left of the solder pads should be correct


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Apr 4, 2005)

5240 u mean 
And what do you mean? You say that if I measure it at all it will work?


----------



## daysleeper (Apr 4, 2005)

still same,i can't get these pencilmods working.i have scratched with pencil like hell but no raise on volts.cgpu stays at 1,4V and vdd 2,09V....damn   ...i scratch r311 for vdd and between 2 solderpads for vgpu....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2005)

its because the resistance is so low between those points, the pencil has no effect. w1zzard is working on new points to try, but he's waiting on a PCI-E card to test it all out on.

patience should help us out here, i say wait for him.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 5, 2005)

i say dont wait and try things yourself .. the chance that i find some points is very small


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2005)

and im sure the odds on me stabbing my card with a pencil helping my OC are great. [/sarcasm]

we need someone with a clue to do this, urlyin?


----------



## SIK_L_CELL (Apr 7, 2005)

I found a beauty of a card here. I only have the Vcore and Vmem at 1.65 and 2.16. On ambient water. $450 Sapphire X850xt non pe. The clocks for 05 are 714/645, and 03 is 711/654. 

3DMark 05 - 8152 

3DMark 03 - 17169


----------



## daysleeper (Apr 7, 2005)

SIK_L_CELL said:
			
		

> I found a beauty of a card here. I only have the Vcore and Vmem at 1.65 and 2.16. On ambient water. $450 Sapphire X850xt non pe. The clocks for 05 are 714/645, and 03 is 711/654.
> 
> 3DMark 05 - 8152
> 
> 3DMark 03 - 17169



modded or did you use pencil??


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 7, 2005)

SIK_L_CELL said:
			
		

> I found a beauty of a card here. I only have the Vcore and Vmem at 1.65 and 2.16. On ambient water. $450 Sapphire X850xt non pe. The clocks for 05 are 714/645, and 03 is 711/654.
> 
> 3DMark 05 - 8152
> 
> 3DMark 03 - 17169



Go Sik ....


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 7, 2005)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> 5240 u mean
> And what do you mean? You say that if I measure it at all it will work?



I was trying to tell you how to get the default resistance ....


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 7, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> and im sure the odds on me stabbing my card with a pencil helping my OC are great. [/sarcasm]
> 
> we need someone with a clue to do this, urlyin?



Mussels can you verify that that the VDD and VDDQ work ... it appears Daysleeper is having issues there as well .... which he should not be, because the vmods there are on resistors ..... 

I've tried a couple of things and they did not work any better than the pencil .... hang in there Mussels


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2005)

i just got my ATI silencer 4 rev 2, so i'll take a crack at it tomorrow.

get him to measure his defaults, so we can compare with the ones i posted earlier.


----------



## SIK_L_CELL (Apr 7, 2005)

I did the hard mods.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2005)

just succesfully did the VDDQ mod from 1.90->1.97V

doing VDD and doing a few tests later tonight, but yes the pencil mod seems to work on VDDQ ( 852 ohms -> 819ohms, 2B pencil)


----------



## daysleeper (Apr 8, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> just succesfully did the VDDQ mod from 1.90->1.97V
> 
> doing VDD and doing a few tests later tonight, but yes the pencil mod seems to work on VDDQ ( 852 ohms -> 819ohms, 2B pencil)


So what is the reason to do that mod??.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2005)

read the info in the main page for this mod, and the info for previous volt mods.

the reason i'm testing these is that some of us seem to have boards that cant mod certain things, and w1zzard doesnt have one of these boards to test with so i'm looking things up for him and urlyin.

edit: reducing resistance of the VDD DECREASES voltage. so you'd need to increase resistance, which is impossible for a pencil mod.

so urlyin, either find a new readout point, or a new pencil point... cause currently only VDDQ is pencil moddable.


edit: 2
Whats REALLY weird is that undoing the failed VDD mod (due to lower voltages) has reduced my OC!

i think its just reading the voltage wrong, and really is having an effect on OC. i'd like someone else to confirm this, i dont have the time to do it right now.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2005)

are you sure that penciling resistor r311 reduces vdd voltage?

one side is connected to ground and the other one to vsense+ so reducing resistance should drop the sensed voltage which means the vregulator pumps out more voltage


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2005)

using the points in the guide, the measure point did indeed lower in voltage. however, OC increased. personally i think its just that we need another measure point for VDD


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 9, 2005)

daysleeper said:
			
		

> So what is the reason to do that mod??.



Day ... it increases the memory OC ...


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 9, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> using the points in the guide, the measure point did indeed lower in voltage. however, OC increased. personally i think its just that we need another measure point for VDD



increasing the VDDQ does more for the memory OC than the VDD ... so increasing the VDDQ may be why the OC increased ...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2005)

i raised VDDQ and VDD, then ran the rig, checked voltages. did ATItool tests for max OC and powered off. i then un-did the VDD mod beleive it to be undervolting the card, and lost OC regardless. so unless my card loves lower volts, something weird is going on.


----------



## HousERaT (Apr 10, 2005)

Hello folks.... my card is a Rosewill X800XL card.  It's one of the cheapest at Newegg.com.  I'm cooling the card with an ATI Silencer 5 Rev2.  My stable overclock of 425/535 gets the core up to 50° under load.  What voltages would you folks suggest I use to pencil voltmod my card considering the cooler I'm using?

VGPU?
VDD?
VDDQ?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2005)

i used an ATI4 rev 2. myself, heres my way.

remove the ram backplate for now and hold the front on with elastic bands (make sure the card still fits in teh AGP/PCI-E slot) and look closely at the pencil / volt mod points. measure and write down the stock resistance, and making 300% sure not to loosen the front part of the cooler, install the card and power up the system, get into the BIOS and just check the stock volts.

once you do that, take it out, lower VDDQ and VGPU by approx 30 ohms (or less, not over) and test again to see the voltage change.

you can do the same with VDD, but the end voltage must NOT go above the VDDQ voltage, so do it first.

and as i said earlier, if you notice VDD drop in volts, try the OC anyway. mine OC'd more regardless of the volts dropping.


----------



## daysleeper (Apr 10, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> increasing the VDDQ does more for the memory OC than the VDD ... so increasing the VDDQ may be why the OC increased ...


well i'll try to do the pencil omd for vddq add hope i can get ovet 620 for memory....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2005)

VDDQ is the boards voltage, but VDD (ram volts) cant go above it. so raise VDDQ til you think its enough, then raise VDD, but keep the volts under VDDQ.


----------



## HousERaT (Apr 10, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> VDDQ is the boards voltage, but VDD (ram volts) cant go above it. so raise VDDQ til you think its enough, then raise VDD, but keep the volts under VDDQ.



since we're running about the same system what voltages did you end up with or did you remove the mods?

what did you gain in oc from the mods?


----------



## GazC (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't want to sound negative, but does the pencil mod actually work with the 850?  I don't want to use a soldering iron again if I can help it, after what I did to my x800.

Reading this thread does not seem to give convincing results.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2005)

houserat: i mentioned them earlier in the thread, except VDD which didnt work anyway. (if i DIDNT mention it, i'll add it in later. had my HD corrupt and need to get my notes off it)

lower by 30 omhs for a safe start.

gazC: VDD / VDDQ seem to work, VGPU doesnt seem to. it DOES for some people, the cards differ a little.


----------



## daysleeper (Apr 13, 2005)

VDD 2,09V
VDDQ 2,09V
i can't get these up,when i measure the resistance i can't get reading it changes all the time.Jep i have use the pencin but no change in the volts....i hate this


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2005)

make sure to measure it the same direction each time, certain resistors will only work with the black lead on one side of them, and some have a different reading if you swap the leads (black and red) around.


----------



## Unregistered fire113 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi guys

what is the max Volt on DD&DDQ? I have an x800xl club 3d & samsung 1,6ns. Can I use the same Volt´s for it like 2,0 ns ram???---> watercooled vdd 2,1-2,45Volt and what is the max of VDDQ? is it the same like VDD???

cu fire113.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3867855


----------



## 12k^ (Apr 21, 2005)

*hmm*

Anyone tryed with PowerColor x850XT / XT PE...

(x850XT Im using)

And... 

VGPU / IGPU mods is the only I dare making,.. I use very poor airflow in my tower and keeps most of it aircooled... I use aluminium heatsinks for mem on gfx... and watercooling on CPU / GPU...

I'd like to go for the 1,6 - 1,65v instead of the stock ~ 1,4v...

Im able to run a speed of 605 mhz core without artifacts but freezes after a while under load... - I guess its a due to my PSU but... I'll change PSU soon... 
Anyways... Im able to clock to 625mhz core but with lots of artifacts... - Daily usage the corespeed is 588mhz..

Anybody's able to help me out with the measuring points? - If pencil mod is possible... 

Best regards
12k


----------



## funkflix (Apr 21, 2005)

Works fine so far, all stock. 16000 '03 i come! ;D


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2005)

:O nice work man

i often screw up pencil mods, so thats pretty good work there.

nice pics tho, they make it seem easier to understand.


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 21, 2005)

12k^ said:
			
		

> Anyone tryed with PowerColor x850XT / XT PE...
> 
> (x850XT Im using)
> 
> ...



Look at the first page of this thread ..


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice Grave ... where'd you get those VRs


----------



## funkflix (Apr 21, 2005)

Thx. 

From http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...te=pcat_area&p_load_desc=X&p_load_area=241630


----------



## 12k^ (Apr 21, 2005)

#153

Done that... But my gfx looks a bit different... :\


----------



## Tom2110 (Apr 22, 2005)

my problem is the same! i do the vGPU mod and the 1.41V isn´t going up! 

I have the right points with the pencil! 
I have a x850xt PCIe

who can help me?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 22, 2005)

12k^ said:
			
		

> #153
> 
> Done that... But my gfx looks a bit different... :\



Have a pic?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom2110 said:
			
		

> my problem is the same! i do the vGPU mod and the 1.41V isn´t going up!
> 
> I have the right points with the pencil!
> I have a x850xt PCIe
> ...



Tom it's an issue with the new design that ATI has come out with and not needing the resistor... which results in the pencil not being able to lower the ohms... I have something that Daysleeper will be testing out to see if it's able to lower the ohms of the two solder spots .... I'll let everyone know if it works ...


----------



## 12k^ (Apr 22, 2005)

Got a mate to upload it, as well he made some guesses where it could be....

http://www.hardware-test.dk/oc/billedbrowser.asp?id=23219&pic=4

Can you confirm?

Best regards 12k


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 22, 2005)

12k^ said:
			
		

> Got a mate to upload it, as well he made some guesses where it could be....
> 
> http://www.hardware-test.dk/oc/billedbrowser.asp?id=23219&pic=4
> 
> ...



12 ... I don't see the diff? just the color is different the mod is in the same spot ... you lost me


----------



## 12k (Apr 24, 2005)

The "thing" just right of the C1691 is missing.. :\

Does that do any difference?

Btw... How much vgpu should I give the core - Is 1,65v safe?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 24, 2005)

12k said:
			
		

> The "thing" just right of the C1691 is missing.. :\
> 
> Does that do any difference?
> 
> Btw... How much vgpu should I give the core - Is 1,65v safe?



The vmod would be the same for the VGPU ... does your board have a resistor where W1zz shows the resistor solder points? are you doing the VR ? Depending upon the cooling you're using would determine if 1.65v would be safe ...


----------



## fire113 (Apr 24, 2005)

12k said:
			
		

> The "thing" just right of the C1691 is missing.. :\
> 
> Does that do any difference?
> 
> Btw... How much vgpu should I give the core - Is 1,65v safe?



hi

I miss the "thing" too but I can do all the Vmods 
I went up to 1,75 Volt on GPU an the Card is sill alive , but now I´m using 1.63Volt.

cu fire113.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3867855


----------



## 12k (Apr 24, 2005)

Hmm, soldering points ? 
Measuring points aye?

Aint it possible with pencil?


----------



## babyelf (Apr 24, 2005)

Set your meter to DCV 20 V before placing the black lead of your meter on the screw holding in the video card, this is ground..

erm... sorry.. this is a noob question.. but where does this refer to?

i'm choosing between getting a x800xl or a x850xt now.. if i get x800xl i'm closer to watercooling my rig... if i get the x850xt then i'm further from watercooling my rig...

do we measure and pencil when the system is up and running?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 25, 2005)

babyelf said:
			
		

> Set your meter to DCV 20 V before placing the black lead of your meter on the screw holding in the video card, this is ground..
> 
> erm... sorry.. this is a noob question.. but where does this refer to?
> 
> ...



Read this article here ... to get a understanding of  what to do... the x800/ x800xl vmods are based on that article


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 25, 2005)

12k said:
			
		

> Hmm, soldering points ?
> Measuring points aye?
> 
> Aint it possible with pencil?



Some members are having problems getting the pencil to lower the ohms on certain boards... you may or may not have the same issue ... read the same article I pointed Babyelf to and then go to the first page of this thread for the vmod locations for your card ...


----------



## babyelf (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

I read it ... just that i don't know where is ground....

can you show me where to have the black from the DMM touch?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 25, 2005)

babyelf said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I read it ... just that i don't know where is ground....
> 
> can you show me where to have the black from the DMM touch?



It states in the article ... 





			
				Urlyin said:
			
		

> Set your meter to DCV 20 V before placing the black lead of your meter on the screw holding in the video card, this is ground.



Do not pencil the card while it is in the slot ....


----------



## Tijgert (Apr 27, 2005)

To narrow down the succes rate and the work I have to do, does anybody here have any reports on the mod on a Club3D X800XL with 2ns ram?
Or perhaps what the stock voltages/resistances are and perhaps to what values they were altered and what the result was.

(best case scenario, I just pencil in the resistance and presto, 5 minute mod is done without any trial and screwup)

Also; what exactly is 'electrical tape'? Can't I just use ye olde stickytape? Must it have some special properties?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2005)

if you have no resistor, pencil mods dont work. urylin is working on an alternative.

you cant use someone elses numbers, each card is different. and you need to measure how much you changed anyway, duh.

electrical tape: i jus tused duct tape. you need something that wont melt if your card gets hot


----------



## Tijgert (Apr 28, 2005)

If the pencil mod wouldn't work... the resistor hard mod would, right?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 29, 2005)

Tijgert said:
			
		

> If the pencil mod wouldn't work... the resistor hard mod would, right?



The hard mod works ...


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm looking for a volunteer to run some test on their x800 or x800xl without the resistor ... I'll walk you through doing the VGPU vmod to verify a different way of doing the mod... it doesn't involve a VR or soldering...  I've tested it on a X800XT AGP but I don't have access to a X800XL or X800 PCI-E card ... just send me a PM if you're interested ...


----------



## 12k (May 2, 2005)

One final noob question from me.... What is electrical tape??...

Got red PCB layout,,,, :\ - And where can i buy it ?


----------



## Tijgert (May 2, 2005)

[stepping up to the plate] Pick me pick me!!

I'm volunteering to destr.. eh.. experiment with my resistorless Club3D X800XL 

Just tell me what to do in the utmost detail and we'll see what this puppy can do.


----------



## Tijgert (May 2, 2005)

I see several pictures of parts only, but no pictures of the whole project.
What exactly did you do?


----------



## Tijgert (May 2, 2005)

Ah... interesting. Just to check if I understand completely: the lower resistorless island would be the ground and it's senseless to try and put a wire on another tiny island so close to the other if you can just hook it up the ye olde ground of the backplate, right?

Will you leave it at 0.02v difference or do you plan to ramp it up later?


----------



## Tijgert (May 3, 2005)

It would be very handy to know about the other soldering points if there are others that are grounded.
It would reduce the number of possible foobars when using liquid metal on tiny tiny surfaces.

Oh... and I volunteered my resistorless x800xl for experimenting... but this offer expires once the watercooling is in place, I won't take it all apart again.

Please tell me what to do...


----------



## fire113 (May 3, 2005)

Watercooled ???


Yes 

http://www.salzgitter-net.de/hgs/sommerfertig.jpg

cu fire113


----------



## fire113 (May 3, 2005)

Watercooled ???


Yes 








cu fire113


----------



## Unregistered (May 4, 2005)

*Plsss*

If i understand, there is no solution for resistorless PCB so pls find it or i kill my dad  I want at least 450Mhz on GPU ...


----------



## danikd (May 4, 2005)

*Help PLS*

VDD PMod done, 2.4V - scanning with atitool - only 547Mhz ( normal 2.02V - 544Mhz ) ...
Where is prob ? mem with heatsinks from Zalman VF600 ... they are hot, so voltage is realy higher then normal ... i have only VDD mod done, not VDDQ ? Any sugestion ? THX


----------



## Urlyin (May 4, 2005)

danikd said:
			
		

> VDD PMod done, 2.4V - scanning with atitool - only 547Mhz ( normal 2.02V - 544Mhz ) ...
> Where is prob ? mem with heatsinks from Zalman VF600 ... they are hot, so voltage is realy higher then normal ... i have only VDD mod done, not VDDQ ? Any sugestion ? THX



You need to do the VDDQ as well ...


----------



## danikd (May 4, 2005)

*Thx*

THX for your reply and pls any recommendation for vddq and vdd volts ? In article is for VDD cca 2.45V but for VDDQ nothing ( only stock voltage ). Thanx again.

PS:Sorry for my ENG language


----------



## Urlyin (May 4, 2005)

danikd said:
			
		

> THX for your reply and pls any recommendation for vddq and vdd volts ? In article is for VDD cca 2.45V but for VDDQ nothing ( only stock voltage ). Thanx again.
> 
> PS:Sorry for my ENG language



You may want to run the VDDQ .03v-.05v higher than VDD ...


----------



## fire113 (May 5, 2005)

hi 

@ Urlyin

I have a x800xl/club 3 D/1,6ns samsung 256mb
??? can I use the same voltage (the article) for it on vdd and vddq ???

I went up to ~1,75 V on vgpu to hit ~510 on GPU, on VDD ~2,1V and VDDQ was a little lower ~1,98V. I get ~621 on ram. I won´t use more volts on VDDQ because I not sure with it.

kind regards fire113.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2005)

guest said:
			
		

> Someone that have done testing, can poste a table Resistance----->VOLT ? Thank You




we cant, its different for every card.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2005)

guest said:
			
		

> neighter a "range" ? starting resistance, starting voltage. etc etc



i beleive some were mentioned in the original article, and i know i mentioned my numbers a few pages back.


----------



## Urlyin (May 5, 2005)

LMP said:
			
		

> neighter a "range" ? starting resistance, starting voltage. etc etc



LMP all you would need is the default resistance and since you have done the Hardmod then you would adjust voltage with the VR... I know what you are thinking by wanting the numbers to be able to set your resistance to match a certain voltage but like Mussels said it is a little different for each card... You can use the default resistance to gauge your voltage but it will not be exact... for every 15ohms you reduce the resistance, you'll increase the voltage by .04v-.05v ... so if your default resistance was 430ohms and you reduced the resistance by 30ohms, then your voltage should have increased by .08v ... or by monitoring voltage while the card is on, turn the VR a little at a time to get to the voltage you want ..


----------



## fire113 (May 5, 2005)

@ Urlyin

I have a x800xl/club 3 D/1,6ns samsung 256mb
??? can I use the same voltage (the article) for it on vdd and vddq ???

I went up to ~1,75 V on vgpu to hit ~510 on GPU, on VDD ~2,1V and VDDQ was a little lower ~1,98V. I get ~621 on ram. I won´t use more volts on VDDQ because I not sure with it.

@ LMP ~40°C with wc 


kind regards fire113.


----------



## Urlyin (May 5, 2005)

LMP said:
			
		

> Hi fire, think tha 1,75 it too much also with water cooling.
> 
> Do you tested OCability Vs voltage? does it always go up with vcore or you noticed a plateau?



1.75v should be okay for watercooling ... but LMP has a good point ... some cards react well with more voltage and some cores just won't ... my last XT PE would wack out to a vertical lines after I tried to oc higher than 628mhz and raising the voltage did not help. So again each card is different with the one I have now raising the voltage from 1.68 to 1.75 only got me from 630mhz to 640mhz... which does little for FPS in a game.. you'll find some cards have a sweet spot at which it performs better at than even a higher mhz ... 

Fire113 I'd bump the VDDQ up a little and play some games ... Samsung memory specs state that the VDD should be higher than VDDQ ... however every ATI card I've seen the default was VDDQ higher ...


----------



## 12k (May 5, 2005)

Hmm, gonna get my card modded later this week...

Will 1,65v be perfect??
I use watercooling atm... BUT... Im gonna get a waterchiller soon, so It'll be a bit colder... Currently my temps can reach 53 LOAD on GPU while CPU + GPU is in "burn" mode... After 12 hours (delta max)


----------



## fire113 (May 6, 2005)

1.65v is ok with water You will get ~500 clocks on GPU but My temps are lower ~35-40°C under load.

@Urlyin what I ment is --> can I go up to ~2,45 V on VDD&VDDQ? with 1,6ns ram not 2.0 ???

cu fire113.


----------



## 12k (May 6, 2005)

I got x850XT, so hope It'll get me a bit more  - 520 is stock


----------



## Urlyin (May 6, 2005)

fire113 said:
			
		

> 1.65v is ok with water You will get ~500 clocks on GPU but My temps are lower ~35-40°C under load.
> 
> @Urlyin what I ment is --> can I go up to ~2,45 V on VDD&VDDQ? with 1,6ns ram not 2.0 ???
> 
> cu fire113.




Fire ... with decent Ram sinks you could run at 2.45v with 1.6ns mem ... but at 2.1 you're already getting 621mhz ... bump the VDD up to 2.20 and the VDDQ to 2.23  ... will get you to at least 630mhz ... unless the GPU will go higher, then any higher on the mem wouldn't do you much good in terms of OCing ... test those settings


----------



## Unregistered (May 6, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Fire ... with decent Ram sinks you could run at 2.45v with 1.6ns mem ... but at 2.1 you're already getting 621mhz ... bump the VDD up to 2.20 and the VDDQ to 2.23  ... will get you to at least 630mhz ... unless the GPU will go higher, then any higher on the mem wouldn't do you much good in terms of OCing ... test those settings










I´ll try


----------



## Urlyin (May 6, 2005)

... hehe ... I saw that pic and forget it was you Fire ....


----------



## Tijgert (May 6, 2005)

Cool ram coolers, care to elaborate? Who's are they?


----------



## fire113. (May 6, 2005)

QUOTE=Urlyin]Fire ... with decent Ram sinks you could run at 2.45v with 1.6ns mem ... but at 2.1 you're already getting 621mhz ... bump the VDD up to 2.20 and the VDDQ to 2.23  ... will get you to at least 630mhz ... unless the GPU will go higher, then any higher on the mem wouldn't do you much good in terms of OCing ... test those settings  [/QUOTE]


 semms to be the max. of My card, with 2.2VDD & 2.23VDDQ I can´t get higher 
went back to 2.1 VDD 2.13 VDDQ
I don´t understan the "Phase change: ~1.85V"??? 

what do I have to do that I can use 1.85 on GPU???


cu fire113.


----------



## Urlyin (May 7, 2005)

fire113. said:
			
		

> QUOTE=Urlyin]Fire ... with decent Ram sinks you could run at 2.45v with 1.6ns mem ... but at 2.1 you're already getting 621mhz ... bump the VDD up to 2.20 and the VDDQ to 2.23  ... will get you to at least 630mhz ... unless the GPU will go higher, then any higher on the mem wouldn't do you much good in terms of OCing ... test those settings




 semms to be the max. of My card, with 2.2VDD & 2.23VDDQ I can´t get higher 
went back to 2.1 VDD 2.13 VDDQ
I don´t understan the "Phase change: ~1.85V"??? 

what do I have to do that I can use 1.85 on GPU???


cu fire113.

Have you done the IGPU or overvolt protection mod?


----------



## fire113 (May 7, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> semms to be the max. of My card, with 2.2VDD & 2.23VDDQ I can´t get higher
> went back to 2.1 VDD 2.13 VDDQ
> I don´t understan the "Phase change: ~1.85V"???
> 
> ...




Yes I did -20 on IGPU from 1400 to 1380. That is all???  I thought I have to change -to+ or vice versa or something like that. Yesterday I tryed 1,78 V but I was scared and went back to 1,667V.

Ok I don´t have to cahange anything? right --> I only have to do the IGPU mod? right???
then I can use up to ~1.85??? am I right? 

cu fire113.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2005)

"phase change" is cooling, its a type of cooler that runs sub-zero temperatures, below freezing point usually.

so 1.85V phase change means dont do this if you're on air or water cooling.


----------



## fire113 (May 7, 2005)

ok thanks a lot.

cu fire113


----------



## danikd (May 10, 2005)

*???*

Hi, so nay functional pencil VGPU mod? Or still nothing? Thx


----------



## fire113 (May 10, 2005)

Hi @ all


...I can go up to 510 GPU & 625ram  with~ 1,65V on GPU and ~2,1V on VDD/VDDQ 
The Key is the Temperature!!! Outside we have ~8°C @ 22.45. My CPU is running @15C° Idle and 18°C on GPU. With load I have 31°C on GPU.

cu fire113


----------



## Tijgert (May 11, 2005)

Hello there fella's, here's my report on the VoltMod.

I started out with a Club3D X800XL with 256MB of 2,0ns ram.
Standard the core would show artifacts at 450MHz, so I kept it at 440... but wanted more   
The mem was of surprising quality and was running happily without any mods or cooling at 580MHz... I didn't hit the ceiling yet   

So, the list-'o-facts:
Before the mod:

Vdd     = 1.81 v
Vddq   = 1.88 v
Vgpu   = 1.41 v
RVdd   = 1140 ohms
RVddq = 850 ohms
RVgpu = 436 ohms
RIgpu  = 39.2 Kohms

After the mod: 
Vdd   = 1.952 v
Vddq = 1.999 v
Vgpu = 1.671 v

Below I will list only the value of the resistors that I added, you can calculate yourself what the actual resistance and Delta resistance on that spot is.

RVdd  = 10.5 Kohms
RVddq = 14.45 Kohms
RVgpu = 2.29 Kohms
RIgpu  = 250 Kohms

The Igpu resistor I left at 250 K because the GPU didn't crap out at 1.671 v.
Even adding the 250 K will lower the overal resistance so it nudged a little in the right direction anyway.

The pics!

Here it all begins, multimeter, tools, glasses and spare hard drives... just in case   







Prepared the connectors for the resistors, so that they may be removed and installed when needed (I hate permanent solder mods).
In the top left corner you can see the WC blocks, ready for mounting when my Venice comes in   .






Thos tiny little islands are too friggin... tiny!!!  
But seemed to work...






Soldering to the chips was a lot easier, just hope no crap flowed under the chip...






This is how the connectors are mounted and how the resistors will be inserted into them.
You may wonder how I will keep them apart...






Well, like this! Some stripes to identify what goes where... simple as can be!






And this was the final setup.
Testing per resistor was easy, just put in little blue block, turn on pc and measure.
While the pc was on I adjusted the screw and saw the voltages change to what I wanted.







I'm sure the voltages can go higher with some fiddling and trying, but right now I'll leave it at a safe setting (at least I think it's safe  ).
Benches will follow after all work is done   
Until the WC and ramsinks will be installed I removed the resistors not to stress it too much, obviously I won't just leave it running with the mod 24/7 sans cooling   

Oh, while you're at it, why not take a look at my WC setup!
It's at My WC project 
Forgive the crappy HTML, modding is my game, not art   

Qustions?  

Urlyin: Sorry for not trying the graphite mod...  

The next thing I am working on is to make the mod switchable!
I had a LCD display switchable with a signal from the printerport, but it's not stable or reliable enough to try it here, but a normal switch could do the trick! (switching 3 seperate rails with 1 flick of course)... working on it


----------



## Urlyin (May 11, 2005)

Nicely done Tijgert .... especially the connectors for the VRs.... How come no one uses shrink tubing on the wires .... I think that would dress it up a little ....


----------



## Tijgert (May 11, 2005)

Thank you. There's actually a very good reason not to use shrink tubing... Flexibility.

The contact points on the pcb are positively tiny and any error in soldering may be fatal.
Therefor the soldering needs to be of equal small and delicate size which means lesser strength than just dumping a big 'ol glob of solder on it.
Bending and pointing the second contact wire, when held together with shrink tubing, may overstress the contact of the other wire and break the solder.
The attempt to re-solder the island can be more difficult and will increase the risk of killing your card.

So, once a wire is connected, be gentle with it and isolate it from any stress as much as possible. 

As far as protection against outside influences... there are none.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and having perfect parallel wires even around corners is as neat as this one gets.


----------



## Urlyin (May 12, 2005)

Tijgert said:
			
		

> Thank you. There's actually a very good reason not to use shrink tubing... Flexibility.
> 
> The contact points on the pcb are positively tiny and any error in soldering may be fatal.
> Therefor the soldering needs to be of equal small and delicate size which means lesser strength than just dumping a big 'ol glob of solder on it.
> ...



I'm aware of all that .... But using an ovesized piece with a dab of hot glue helps hold it to the board to support the wires and protect the solder job. Also preventing the wires from snagging anything... just a personal preference..... or not use wires at all and solder the VR on top of the chip..


----------



## Tijgert (May 13, 2005)

Oversized, i.e. non shrunk, it might indeed not look that bad if it's glued to the board.


----------



## Urlyin (May 13, 2005)

Tijgert said:
			
		

> Oversized, i.e. non shrunk, it might indeed not look that bad if it's glued to the board.



You know they have different color shrink tubing... and with a little dab of glue to hold it in place... anyway it's how it looks to you that's important...   Don't get me wrong I think you did an excellent job .... I really like the connectors for the VR ... Thanks for taking the time to type in the before and after ohms measurements ....


----------



## Urlyin (May 13, 2005)

LMP said:
			
		

> Very un happy here,
> 
> no mod, 1,35 volt 450 Mhz
> V mod 1,52 Volt 460 Mhz
> ...



LMP ... How did you test the card?


----------



## Urlyin (May 14, 2005)

LMP said:
			
		

> Ati tool, find max core



sometimes it's better to set the mhz using ATITool and then running a Benchmark or play a intense graphic game .... I would expect with that much of a vcore increase, it should have done better than 460 ... try 475 and then run 3dmark05 .... watch for artifacts or if it locks up ...


----------



## Tijgert (May 14, 2005)

I find that Atitool may detect artifacts that no man alive would even detect.
Either that or it misdetects them sometimes.

I reached 580 on the mem without the tool and didn't see a single spot. Atitool claimed to be 'seeing hings' around 530 already. I'll go with 580 then!

Use the good 'ol eyes, they still work best.


----------



## Urlyin (May 14, 2005)

LMP said:
			
		

> evry vcore i set, no OC gain, really strange, I'm watercooled, should i try also IGPU tweak?


The IGPU is for overvolt protection which allows for higher voltage setting on the vcore... which isn't an issue in your case... your checking the voltage with a multimeter and it shows 1.52v ? Since you're watercooled you should be able to go higher ... Try 1.60v to see if it starts to take off some ... remember each card is different and each one will oc different but I would expect a little better return than that ... but you just might have a pain in the arse card ...


----------



## Tijgert (May 15, 2005)

Ok, mod update time 

As I said earlier, I wanted to make the voltmod switchable so that the videocard wouldn't have to endure the maximum voltage 100% of the time while it's needed maybe 5% of the time.

The original design called for a 4 rail switch to switch all 4 resistors simultaneously
I also wanted to make the mod switch off, regardless of the mod-switch position, if I would set the fans to low (7v).

So I took away the complicated 4 rail switch and I added a relais to the design, in series with a more simple 'master' switch, the fan switch and a little blue led to tell if it's working or not (and because blue leds are cool   )

The mod was also designed to be added on top of the existing mod.
I refused to tamper with the installed mod to avoid breaking the solder and in case my mod-switching-setup not function as intended, I wanted to be able to just take it out and toss it into the corner without having to fix the old mod first.

As you can see in the first picture, I used two smaller relais instead of a single big one because I didn't want to stretch 8 wires all across the case and a bigger single relais wouldn't find enough grip on the video card.
I mounted them on the edges to avoid any interference from the field the coil generates so close the contacts. (it may be small, but can still interefere)






You may notice that it's now fully shrink tubed   






Here you see the complete circuit.
The yellow lines indicate the fan switch wires that I didn't solder back yet (I lengthened them while I was working on it anyway).
The other side of the fan switch switches 12v to the led and on to the second switch, the mod switch.
From there it goes to the relais and back to close the circuit.






This is what the installed modded-mod looks like.
You may see a few changes on the final model compared to the previous pictures.
The two relais are now parallel as opposed to series because the voltage drop in series was too much to make them switch AND have a bright blue led in series as well.
Also the idiot at the hardware store was wrong about which pin was the common on the relais, so I had to resolder some of them.






The front view with the fan switch on theright and the mod switch on the left.
The mod is now switched off.






That's about it for now.
No benches yet, my Venice should come in very soon now and once that baby is installed I'll hook up the water cooling and a benchin' we will go!


----------



## LMP (May 15, 2005)

1,594 V 465 Mhz... really a crappy card, been very unlucky this time.
going to remove vmod


----------



## mikeguava (May 17, 2005)

are these vodsmods applicable to a X800 PRO PCI-E? I believe the PCI-E is different to AGP vmod guide


----------



## Tijgert (May 17, 2005)

Yes, PCI-E only. Have no knowledge of AGP (trying to forget  )


----------



## Urlyin (May 17, 2005)

mikeguava said:
			
		

> are these vodsmods applicable to a X800 PRO PCI-E? I believe the PCI-E is different to AGP vmod guide



The cards use the same IC chips but they are in different locations on the board and the PCI-E cards no longer use a parallel fixed resistor to create feedback voltage on the FC 5240 which renders the vcore pencil mod ineffective. However you can still use the steps provided in the AGP vmod guide, just the cards have different locations for measurements and mod locations.


----------



## Tijgert (May 17, 2005)

> the PCI-E cards no longer use a parallel fixed resistor to create feedback voltage on the FC 5420 which renders the vcore pencil mod ineffective


Wow, glad I'm just smart enough to follow some guys instructions 'solder this here, do that there'


----------



## Urlyin (May 17, 2005)

Tijgert said:
			
		

> Wow, glad I'm just smart enough to follow some guys instructions 'solder this here, do that there'



... I've been talking to ViperJohn to much


----------



## mikeguava (May 17, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> The cards use the same IC chips but they are in different locations on the board and the PCI-E cards no longer use a parallel fixed resistor to create feedback voltage on the FC 5420 which renders the vcore pencil mod ineffective. However you can still use the steps provided in the AGP vmod guide, just the cards have different locations for measurements and mod locations.


Thanks for the quick reply. I actually have a X850XTPCIE  in front of me - the x800PRO appears to have a very similar layout. The PRO I have is a VIVO - the XT is non-vivo so I this might be the only cause for difference? ( can't get a good look on the X800PRO cause it is installed in the system with waterblock on)


----------



## Urlyin (May 17, 2005)

mikeguava said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply. I actually have a X850XTPCIE  in front of me - the x800PRO appears to have a very similar layout. The PRO I have is a VIVO - the XT is non-vivo so I this might be the only cause for difference? ( can't get a good look on the X800PRO cause it is installed in the system with waterblock on)



If the x800 pro is AGP then there is more of a difference than just the Rage Theater chip ... look at the pics here  and the PCi-E on the first page of this thread .... you'll see the difference in the locations of the chips and measurement points ...


----------



## mikeguava (May 18, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> If the x800 pro is AGP then there is more of a difference than just the Rage Theater chip ... look at the pics here  and the PCi-E on the first page of this thread .... you'll see the difference in the locations of the chips and measurement points ...



My X800 PRO VIVO is PCI-E - my first post must have been confusing...sorry.
The title of the mod guide states only the X800 non-Pro / x800xl / x850XT - therefore the question from me whether these mods also apply to the X800pro pci-e. Just appeared that it specifically excluded x800pro to me yet I am hoping that it is not the case and rather an error...or my misinterpretation


----------



## Urlyin (May 18, 2005)

mikeguava said:
			
		

> My X800 PRO VIVO is PCI-E - my first post must have been confusing...sorry.
> The title of the mod guide states only the X800 non-Pro / x800xl / x850XT - therefore the question from me whether these mods also apply to the X800pro pci-e. Just appeared that it specifically excluded x800pro to me yet I am hoping that it is not the case and rather an error...or my misinterpretation



Mike ... I believe W1zzard started that article before they made the X800pro in a PCI-E card. I would assume that it is more like the AGP version. But the only way to find out is to take it out and compare them... there are so many variants now and it seems all of the OEMs are deviating from reference builds everywhere on the PCIe cards. Either way I'm sure we can feature it out....


----------



## mikeguava (May 18, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Mike ... I believe W1zzard started that article before they made the X800pro in a PCI-E card. I would assume that it is more like the AGP version. But the only way to find out is to take it out and compare them... there are so many variants now and it seems all of the OEMs are deviating from reference builds everywhere on the PCIe cards. Either way I'm sure we can feature it out....


 Here's are some pics of my X800Pro PCI-E - the Vgpu seems to be in the same spot, the igpu is different, this one I have to find. The VDD and VDDQ also seem to be in the same spot.
Maybe the R1596 has moved a tiny bit up and to the right in my case - what do you think? Or is the R1596 only an empty place? ( I cirlceld it blue)

thanks

Mike


----------



## mikeguava (May 18, 2005)

Possible Solution for X850XT pencil problems on VGPU:

At first I tried to pencil only from point to point in a straight line. Over and over - but couldn't get the resistance to drop. Once I penciled the connection like in the attached pic - the resistance dropped immeditately.

Mike

BTW I used a HB2 pencil - also worked


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2005)

can you explain more detail what you did to make it work? and is yours one of the kinds with a missing resistor?

edit: the damn pic displayed now    so i'll give that a shot another time, if my XL has a similar layout...


----------



## mikeguava (May 18, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> can you explain more detail what you did to make it work? and is yours one of the kinds with a missing resistor?
> 
> edit: the damn pic displayed now    so i'll give that a shot another time, if my XL has a similar layout...


Just saw you edit  -  my x850XT also has the missing resistor in vgpu pencil spot - I just drew along the white line basically.
Hope this will do the trick for you too.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## mikeguava (May 18, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> can you explain more detail what you did to make it work? and is yours one of the kinds with a missing resistor?
> 
> edit: the damn pic displayed now    so i'll give that a shot another time, if my XL has a similar layout...




Did it work for you now? One more tip - make sure that the pencil is freshly sharpened, that will also greatly help putting down the graphite. A dull pencil will make it a lot harder. Just out of curiousity I did a lot of test today with different pencils etc. I often managed to take off a decent graphite layer with a dull pencil. 2B works a lot better


----------



## Super XP (May 18, 2005)

Tijgert said:
			
		

> Ok, mod update time
> 
> As I said earlier, I wanted to make the voltmod switchable so that the videocard wouldn't have to endure the maximum voltage 100% of the time while it's needed maybe 5% of the time.
> 
> ...



Man, that is some serious stuff. Good for U


----------



## Urlyin (May 19, 2005)

mikeguava said:
			
		

> Here's are some pics of my X800Pro PCI-E - the Vgpu seems to be in the same spot, the igpu is different, this one I have to find. The VDD and VDDQ also seem to be in the same spot.
> Maybe the R1596 has moved a tiny bit up and to the right in my case - what do you think? Or is the R1596 only an empty place? ( I cirlceld it blue)
> 
> thanks
> ...



Mike... the R1596 is the IGPU vmod ... looks like VGPU is the same as the X850 with the missing resistor... same two solder pads off pins 17 & 18  ...  the VDD & VDDQ look like the AGP board ... so you say you got the resistence to drop using the solder pads?


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2005)

apparently yes, by drawing on the white lines around it or something. i just got an ATI5 rev. 2 cooler, so i'll pop off the old ATI4 and see if i can make it work here too.


----------



## mikeguava (May 19, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Mike... the R1596 is the IGPU vmod ... looks like VGPU is the same as the X850 with the missing resistor... same two solder pads off pins 17 & 18  ...  the VDD & VDDQ look like the AGP board ... so you say you got the resistence to drop using the solder pads?


Yes I got the resistence to drop on the solder pads. So I assume we are on the right track here.
I think I only dropped it around 14 ohm and checked the voltage on the X800PRO - upped the voltage 0.4. The videocard doesn't have any cooling on it right now, so I only did a quick check on the voltage.

Question - could I use for all vmods 10k potentiometer instead of the 20k? I am planning on running the card at around +1.75V GPU. 2.45v Memory (cooling is around -10 idle / +10 heavyload)


----------



## Urlyin (May 19, 2005)

mikeguava said:
			
		

> Yes I got the resistence to drop on the solder pads. So I assume we are on the right track here.
> I think I only dropped it around 14 ohm and checked the voltage on the X800PRO - upped the voltage 0.4. The videocard doesn't have any cooling on it right now, so I only did a quick check on the voltage.
> 
> Question - could I use for all vmods 10k potentiometer instead of the 20k? I am planning on running the card at around +1.75V GPU. 2.45v Memory (cooling is around -10 idle / +10 heavyload)



Yea... I think that's the issue Mike ... that's about all you can get out of it is 10-18k ohms... which isn't much but then again may be enough to allow a x800 pro to run at XT PE speeds ... it would be interesting to see if you can drop it around 30k ohms which would be a decent .08v jump .... you could use the 10k for the VGPU vmod but I don't think you'll get 2.45v out of the VDD & VDDQ with a 10k ...


----------



## mikeguava (May 19, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> apparently yes, by drawing on the white lines around it or something. i just got an ATI5 rev. 2 cooler, so i'll pop off the old ATI4 and see if i can make it work here too.



Yes basically over the white lines instead of going "thru the pit" between the two soldering points. I orignally had .433 on both the X850XT and the X800 PRO measuring resistance between the two soldering points.


----------



## Urlyin (May 19, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> apparently yes, by drawing on the white lines around it or something. i just got an ATI5 rev. 2 cooler, so i'll pop off the old ATI4 and see if i can make it work here too.



Like to see it if it works for Mussels ... I'm still thinking about what difference it makes if you etch out to the other pad as opposed to straight across ...     .


----------



## mikeguava (May 19, 2005)

well my X800Pro runs with stock cooling and stock voltages 621/589. On my pelt it does 680/605 - hoping to bring it to around 750 on the core with a tad bit better cooling and lots of voltage....Originally I wanted ViperJohn do the mods on this gem - but we decided to rather go all out on a X850XT .

Too bad 10k won't work - I'll have to order the 20k online - no vmods until next week I guess -argh


----------



## mikeguava (May 19, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Like to see it if it works for Mussels ... I'm still thinking about what difference it makes if you etch out to the other pad as opposed to straight across ...     .


Don't aks me - maybe I didn't press hard enough - or probably the line of graphite due to the drop gets interrupted  - just because some people say they can't do the pencil at all on the gpu vmod while others can on the same model card - maybe this is the reason...or wrong use of pencil


----------



## Urlyin (May 19, 2005)

mikeguava said:
			
		

> Don't aks me - maybe I didn't press hard enough - or probably the line of graphite due to the drop gets interrupted  - just because some people say they can't do the pencil at all on the vmod while others can on the same model card - maybe this is the reason...or wrong use of pencil



Yes, it is crazy that some report that they can and others can not ... Do you have 16 pipes open on the Pro?  that is a sweet oc stock ...   You won't be sorry sending your card to Viper John... I agree on the X850 going to John if the Pro only has 12 pipes ...


----------



## mikeguava (May 19, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Yes, it is crazy that some report that they can and others can not ... Do you have 16 pipes open on the Pro?  that is a sweet oc stock ...   You won't be sorry sending your card to Viper John... I agree on the X850 going to John if the Pro only has 12 pipes ...


My Pro only has 12 pipes - ViperJohn verified whether it could be potentially unlocked but it is a no go...
Yes sweet it is  - already broke 6850 on 3Mark05 and was planning on breaking 7000 this weekend - best of all the card was only $204 (newegg refurb)


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2005)

didnt work here, after about 50 attempts i dropped 4 ohms, but i couldnt repeat that result doing exactly the same thing (i drew lines everywhere, i coated the damn thing in graphite even)

basically, no go for me.

Oh ATI 5 rev 2 = teh shit, the backplate is much smaller and only the length of the video card now, much roomier for those with close mobo chipsets / big CPU coolers.


----------



## Urlyin (May 19, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> didnt work here, after about 50 attempts i dropped 4 ohms, but i couldnt repeat that result doing exactly the same thing (i drew lines everywhere, i coated the damn thing in graphite even)
> 
> basically, no go for me.
> 
> Oh ATI 5 rev 2 = teh shit, the backplate is much smaller and only the length of the video card now, much roomier for those with close mobo chipsets / big CPU coolers.



Sorry to hear Mussels ...


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2005)

it dropped that one time that i couldnt repeat it, so i know its possible.

(oh and just to make sure the above made sense, the ATI silencer 5 rev 2 is good, better than the 4. i've got 28C idle on my card compared to 35C+ on the ATI 4 :-S MUCH better contact


----------



## Kramdra (May 20, 2005)

Can someone post a high res closeup of the chip, and  the traces for the VID pins. I want to know how the VID is set for this chip..

I think for most people it would be better just to change the VID once somone has worked out how? 

For example to get 1.8V it woud appear you would just need to pull VID3 to ground, which is quite easy... 1.6v could be  done just by pulling vid2 to ground.

Unless you wanted to undervolt, the res could require cutting traces which could be easyer.. but much more permentant.



Ive tryed the pencil mod, didnt  spend long on it but its VERY difficult to do, a the solder pads are not flat. It may be easyer to jut pencil mod on the pins of the chip.

The pads/pins are also too small to solder to without a 0.5mm iron tip and a decent large magnifing glass. 

I found the solder mod hard on my 9700 for which the chip was about twice the size, with twice the gap between the pins.

I really dont like soldermods because of the extra wires needed on the card, and the POT's which I can never find a good place to put them. Overtime they seem to fall off and no amount of hotglue keeps them on.

Also I killed my 9700np (which achived 470/325) when doing the mem vmod, one of pins lifted and the trace came with it when a wire got pulled off


----------



## Urlyin (May 20, 2005)

Kramda ... diagram from the datasheet, you can see a close up on the first page of this thread...


----------



## Unregistered (May 20, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Kramda ... diagram from the datasheet, you can see a close up on the first page of this thread...




yeah i meant a picof the acctual pcb.. I've seen that in the datasheet


----------



## Unregistered (May 20, 2005)

> Kramda ... diagram from the datasheet, you can see a close up on the first page of this thread...





yeah i meant a pic of the actual pcb.. I've seen that in the datasheet ..

My cards water cooled and so hard for me to look at the pcb without having to remove it which takes ages..


----------



## Urlyin (May 20, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> yeah i meant a pic of the actual pcb.. I've seen that in the datasheet ..
> 
> My cards water cooled and so hard for me to look at the pcb without having to remove it which takes ages..



Sorry I thought you wanted a pin out .... none of the pics on the first page are close enough?


----------



## Unregistered (May 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> yeah i meant a pic of the actual pcb.. I've seen that in the datasheet ..
> 
> My cards water cooled and so hard for me to look at the pcb without having to remove it which takes ages..



Bleh.. logged me out and made me double post


----------



## Unregistered (May 21, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Sorry I thought you wanted a pin out .... none of the pics on the first page are close enough?




Sorry I missed one of the pics, this one hows it quite well:






All of the VID pins seem to jut have solder blobs and go through the board...
Pins 8 & 9 should be grounded at stock (for 1.4v stock gpus) and the rest should be floating.


Stock seems to vary between boards from 1.3 to 1.45v so theres a good chance the VID is set differently and maybe the resitance is different for the feedback? I dont know how ati have done it..

It should be really easy to get 1.6v just by grounding one of the solder blobs (VID2) and that will be  exactly 1.6,  which is also nicely below the OVP


----------



## Kramdra (May 21, 2005)

I hope this image is helpfull 






Ive numbered the VID pins,  and coloured the traces and resistors they connect to in red.

The green line shows what a 1.4v card will look like at stock, where as this pic appears  to be of a 1.35v card. 

This is a table of the VID and the output taken from datasheet (there are more settings from 0-1.3v that I missed off).





Another good thing about this is you can undervolt the GPU if you needed to put the card in a shuttle or somewhere where a much smaller cooler has to be used. Running it at 1v would probably still give ~400mhz on core but maybe half the power output..?


Edit: Resistors for VID are 1k and I think the size is 0603 or 0805 but either would do. They cost about 80p for 100pcs.. http://www.rapidelectronics.co.uk/rkmain.asp?PAGEID=80010&STK_PROD_CODE=72-0797


----------



## Tijgert (May 23, 2005)

*Bench time!*

As promised, some benches of my OC'd X800XL.

First the hardware setup:
Mem - 205MHz DDR @ 2-2-2-5 1T Trc = 10 + Trfc = 14
CPU - 2660MHz A64 Venice @ 313HTTx8.5
Mobo - MSI K8N Plat. (Neo4 Ultra)
CPU + GPU H2O'd.

Core/mem 500MHz / 600MHz (yeah, not bad eh?)
3DMark 2000 = 26253 marks
3DMark 2001 = 26626 marks
3DMark 2003 = 12490 marks
3DMark 2005 = 5912 marks

The core@510 freezes after a few secs, 505 might work but I like to keep some buffer.
The mem@600 is artifact free, but only at core=500MHZ. At 400MHz core the mem@600 does give some artifacts... dunno why.

I kick the X800XT's ass just looking at the clocks, but comparing scores in 05 I even slap the X800XT PE's behind!

All in all, not bad.

Edit:
At 505/605 (roughly a 1% increase in speeds) I get only 10 marks extra. 10 on top of 5912 is 1.7% extra performance... where did the rest go? I'm guessing a bottleneck somewhere else than the videocard.
Perhaps a 2660MHz Venice just isn't powerfull enough...


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2005)

my AGP pro got 6,300 at its best, and i've seen an XTPE pass 7,000 at stock.... was AGP on a mean ass PC tho (2GB DDR500, FX 55 etc)


----------



## Tijgert (May 23, 2005)

Wel, obviously I was referring to stock speeds.
6300 on Pro at stock speeds? Kinda hard to believe.

And I got my X800XT PE number from some chart, don't really have that card lying around here.

Oh, and boohoohoo, I'm slower than the most expensive cards... I'll live


----------



## funkflix (May 23, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> my AGP pro got 6,300 at its best, and i've seen an XTPE pass 7,000 at stock.... was AGP on a mean ass PC tho (2GB DDR500, FX 55 etc)



Sorry, but no way to get 7000 with a any stock Ati!


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2005)

it was one of my friends that got the score, i'll ask him next time i see him.


----------



## Urlyin (May 23, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed one of the pics, this one hows it quite well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very interest Kramdra... I never really paid that much attention the the VID, thinking you needed to place or remove the SMR to obtain the desired voltage. So when you say ground the two solder pads you mean connect the two? Would a conductive pen create the desired effect?


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2005)

VID? would this be an alternate way of modding?


----------



## Urlyin (May 23, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> VID? would this be an alternate way of modding?



It is if you wish to solder a small SMR .... I don't see the advantage of this over using a VR ... But nice of Kramda to take the time to share his knowledge ...


----------



## Unregistered (May 24, 2005)

Maybe the VID mod will work using a pencil, allowing you to easily dial in the exact voltage. Hopefully, the resistance doesn't need to be exactly 1k. 

Now I don't understand why the normal pencil mod doesn't always work since the VR mod is using the same points. It's possible that the solder spots have a bit of coating on it thats preventing the pencil lead from making proper contact.

Anyway, I'm going to try the VID mod with a pencil and see what happens


----------



## ViperJohn (May 24, 2005)

Tijgert said:
			
		

> As promised, some benches of my OC'd X800XL.
> 
> First the hardware setup:
> Mem - 205MHz DDR @ 2-2-2-5 1T Trc = 10 + Trfc = 14
> ...




What will it core clock running 25 repeat passes of 3DM01se Nature only with the title screens disabled???

Viper


----------



## Unregistered (May 24, 2005)

!!!SUCCESS!!!.

I changed the voltage from 1.35 to 1.55 by shorting out vid2 with a pencil. I scratched the solder points first with a pin just in case there was any coating on them and then i used a pencil across a few times and that was it.


----------



## Unregistered (May 24, 2005)

P.S. Thanks Kramdra, your idea worked like a charm. This should make gpu volt mods easy as pie


----------



## Unregistered (May 24, 2005)

Ok, with regards to posts 266 and 267, the card that I did the VID mod on is a bba x800xl agp. The stock gpu voltage is 1.35 and it has the missing resistor. 

I since closed VID 0 with a pencil the same way as VID 2 and now the voltage reads 1.6v, just as Kramdra's chart indicates. 

The resistance of one of the connections measured about 300 ohms though my guess is the value doesn't matter that much (no proof so don't sue me). 

Using atitool, my O.C. increased from 460mhz (stock voltage and watercooled) to 479mhz (1.6v).

I'll probably return the card to stock voltage as I feel 19 mhz is too small a gain for .25v. Hopefully other people will have better luck as the mod itself couldn't have been easier to do. In fact, this may prove to be a great mod for people without a multimeter.

Good luck to the next one to try it out, 

FLB


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2005)

can you try that and lower it by say, 500 ohms? if you can make it raise by an amount safe for air cooling, i'll do it myself.


----------



## Unregistered (May 24, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> can you try that and lower it by say, 500 ohms? if you can make it raise by an amount safe for air cooling, i'll do it myself.



Changing the resistance doesn't change the voltage using this method. Depending on which VID I close, the lower voltage options are 1.4v, 1.55v, and 1.6v. I think 1.55v should be safe for aircooling

FLB


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2005)

sweet, if you could get pics and show how to do this mod.... (edit the pics)


----------



## Unregistered (May 24, 2005)

Warning! this mod will give you 1.6v if your stock voltage is 1.4v. I would sooner rely on the vid configuration to determine my stock voltage than a multimeter as a lot of cheap ones may be inaccurate by .05v

If you have a resistor where the picture (post#255) shows a green line (R1854), Then I wouldn't proceed with this method as I think 1.6v is a little too high for stock aircooling.

So, If your stock voltage is 1.35v then look at post #255 and connect the two points labeled vid 2 (location R1856) with a pencil. I scratched the two solder points with a pin first to make sure I had a good connection with the pencil lead. This will give you 1.55v.


----------



## Urlyin (May 24, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> sweet, if you could get pics and show how to do this mod.... (edit the pics)



Yes... it would be sweet if it works... not sure how the pencil graphite creates enough resistance to create the feedback needed .... If you look at SMR in the pic it's labeled a 102 which is much lower resistance than a pencil can create.... but if it works Great...


----------



## Unregistered (May 24, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Yes... it would be sweet if it works... not sure how the pencil graphite creates enough resistance to create the feedback needed .... If you look at SMR in the pic it's labeled a 102 which is much higher resistance than a pencil can create.... but if it works Great...



Do you mean to say that a 102 is a much lower resistance that a pencil can create?


----------



## Urlyin (May 25, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Do you mean to say that a 102 is a much lower resistance that a pencil can create?







			
				http://www.marsport.demon.co.uk/smd/res.htm said:
			
		

> The first two (or 3) digits are the first two (or 3) digits of the resistance in ohms, and the third(or 4th) is the number of zeros to follow - the 'multiplier'.
> Three Digit Examples & Four Digit Examples
> 330 is 33 ohms - not 330 ohms
> 1000 is 100 ohms - not 1000 ohms
> ...



Given a 102 labeled SMR... then that would be 1000 ohms or 1k ... not to say that is the required amount to change the voltage... Kramda is correct you just need to jump the connectors .... Mussels you should be able to use the diagram by Kramda to vmod your card, in other words it should work


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2005)

updated the first post with images for kramdra's vid mod.

if anybody needs any more high-res pics of any other voltmod articles i did, let me know.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2005)

mine read as 1.43V at stock, that would push 1.6V+ right? i'm on an ATI5 silencer here... will that be enough?

(i'm still trying to figure this mod out)


----------



## Urlyin (May 25, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> mine read as 1.43V at stock, that would push 1.6V+ right? i'm on an ATI5 silencer here... will that be enough?
> 
> (i'm still trying to figure this mod out)



In the pic the SMR are connected to the VID pins of the FAN5240. The different combinations create different voltages. It's not adjustable, if you set the VID up to 1.45 then that's what you get. Mussels look at the first page where W1zz just added a new pic with the VID chart and on your card locate the resistors that are on the board. Using the chart deterrmine what the voltage should be... I'm assuming you're default is 1.40v so you should have resistors at VID0,VID1 and VID4. You would try to pencil the solder pads for VID2 which would change the voltage to 1.60v...  keep an eye on the temp... you'll want it to stay below 70c even though the core temp is spec'd higher... let us know how you make out....


----------



## ViperJohn (May 25, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> In the pic the SMR are connected to the VID pins of the FAN5240. The different combinations create different voltages. It's not adjustable, if you set the VID up to 1.45 then that's what you get. Mussels look at the first page where W1zz just added a new pic with the VID chart and on your card locate the resistors that are on the board. Using the chart deterrmine what the voltage should be... I'm assuming you're default is 1.40v so you should have resistors at VID0,VID1 and VID4. You would try to pencil the solder pads for VID2 which would change the voltage to 1.60v...  keep an eye on the temp... you'll want it to stay below 70c even though the core temp is spec'd higher... let us know how you make out....



To add to the above the VID programming pins are purely an on/off logic function.  ATI uses resistors
on the x800XL and x850 as a easy way to reprogram the regulator voltage during PWA stuffing should
it ever be needed.  You can just jump (Circuit Writer Pen) the solder pads.

Both the 9800XT and the x800 AGP card use(d) the Fairchild FAN5240 regulator and use(d) traces on their PWA's to connect the required VID pins together.

Viper


----------



## Urlyin (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Viper...


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2005)

that could make a simple solder mod to remove those resistors and shuffle them around....

and yes i get the idea, and had already looked at the pic.

and i'll check mine, and see what needs to be done later my bro kinda killed my winnie 3200+ and a neo2 plat board, so i've got people to kill and RMA's to do today...


----------



## Smultron (May 26, 2005)

Tijgert: Dropped you an email regarding to modding Club 3D X800 PCI-E, Dual DVI, VIVO to 16pipe XL model.

You seem to have that Club3D XL model allready... could you send me the original bios of that card? 

I ordered yesterday the Club3D X800 PCI-E card and i´m wondering if the 12-->16 pipe mod could be done to this card. The PCB:s seem to be identical according to pictures published by Club3D.

Anyone has advice if and how the flashing could be done?  ...if i do the flash with the modified flashrom and the XL-bios should all the 16 pipes be activated or do we need some kind of a special bios?


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2005)

it could be laser cut, in which case its impossible to unlock.

(like the non-ViVo X800PRO cards)


----------



## Urlyin (May 26, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> that could make a simple solder mod to remove those resistors and shuffle them around....
> 
> and yes i get the idea, and had already looked at the pic.
> 
> and i'll check mine, and see what needs to be done later my bro kinda killed my winnie 3200+ and a neo2 plat board, so i've got people to kill and RMA's to do today...



Dang... Sorry to hear Bud ... but in referrence to the VID mod,the SMR are way to small to remove and resolder. It can be done but it is very difficult... best to try the pencil first, which may be able to create the bridge but most likely you'll need to do what Viper said and use a conductive pen (Circuit Writer Pen)....


----------



## AllBrain (May 26, 2005)

> Originally Posted by http://www.marsport.demon.co.uk/smd/res.htm
> The first two (or 3) digits are the first two (or 3) digits of the resistance in ohms, and the third(or 4th) is the number of zeros to follow - the 'multiplier'.
> Three Digit Examples & Four Digit Examples
> 330 is 33 ohms - not 330 ohms
> ...


So if the resistor I pencil to increase the voltage on my Gecube X800XL says 182 on the top, then it should be 1800 ohms. What size variable resistor should I use if I want to make a more permanent vmod?


----------



## Urlyin (May 26, 2005)

AllBrain said:
			
		

> So if the resistor I pencil to increase the voltage on my Gecube X800XL says 182 on the top, then it should be 1800 ohms. What size variable resistor should I use if I want to make a more permanent vmod?



Hi AllBrain .... that would be correct .... this is for the VGPU?


----------



## AllBrain (May 27, 2005)

> Hi AllBrain .... that would be correct .... this is for the VGPU?



You have it right there Urlyin. I have one of those funny PCB's. What size would your recommend?


----------



## Kramdra (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for testing the VID mod for me, I havent had time yet.

To do the resistors, I would recommend using SMD 1k ones, (0805 size).

There are two ways of using SMD resistors: 

1) Put a very small blob of super/other glue in the middle (not on the ends of the resistor) and just push it down with a pair of tweezers so that the ends make resonable contact. I think this is the best way, partially becuase it can be removed and noone will ever know if you send it back, where as they will if you paint it. Might be easyer to put the glue betwen the solderpads. After glueing it down, its a good idea to cover with hotglue or something to protect it.

2) Soldering them was quite hard for me but I am using a 1.5mm tip on a cheap 30w iron (£5 from maplin).
With a 18w iron with 0.5mm tip it should be really easy.. 
Ive done a few tests with a dead 9700 on some very similar solder pads and It took a while.. the reistor was hot for about a minute (stuck to the soldering iron tip, lol) but it works and measures 1k.


Pencil doesnt seem to work atall on these cards, I think becuase the solder pads are bumpy instead of flat.. If they were flat then the pencil line would be straight and not curved over the surface.
I would not use conductive paint... they're must be a reson why they used 1k resistors...


----------



## Urlyin (May 28, 2005)

Kramdra said:
			
		

> Thanks for testing the VID mod for me, I havent had time yet.
> 
> To do the resistors, I would recommend using SMD 1k ones, (0805 size).
> 
> ...





			
				ViperJohn said:
			
		

> To add to the above the VID programming pins are purely an on/off logic function.  ATI uses resistors
> on the x800XL and x850 as a easy way to reprogram the regulator voltage during PWA stuffing should
> it ever be needed.  You can just jump (Circuit Writer Pen) the solder pads.
> 
> ...



Kramda ... did you see what Viper posted?  You can just jump the pads ... besides soldering those SMR is a tuff job... The glue idea would be a pain IMHO but if it works and you can do it easily... Again thanks for the VID post even if they can not adjust the vmod they can at least bump up the vcore without soldering, which is what most of these guys are looking for ...


----------



## Urlyin (May 28, 2005)

AllBrain said:
			
		

> You have it right there Urlyin. I have one of those funny PCB's. What size would your recommend?



AllBrain ... Yes you do have one of the off variants that have hit the scene ... But you should still be able to use a 10k VR ....


----------



## Unregistered (May 28, 2005)

Kramdra said:
			
		

> Pencil doesnt seem to work atall on these cards, I think becuase the solder pads are bumpy instead of flat.. If they were flat then the pencil line would be straight and not curved over the surface.
> I would not use conductive paint... they're must be a reson why they used 1k resistors...



The pencil works great for me. I scratched the solder points first with a pin to improve the contact. I'm able to change the voltage to 1.4, 1.55, or 1.6v without any problem

FBL


----------



## Unregistered (May 28, 2005)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> To add to the above the VID programming pins are purely an on/off logic function. ATI uses resistors
> on the x800XL and x850 as a easy way to reprogram the regulator voltage during PWA stuffing should
> it ever be needed. You can just jump (Circuit Writer Pen) the solder pads.
> 
> ...





			
				Urlyin said:
			
		

> Kramda ... did you see what Viper posted?  You can just jump the pads ... besides soldering those SMR is a tuff job... The glue idea would be a pain IMHO but if it works and you can do it easily... Again thanks for the VID post even if they can not adjust the vmod they can at least bump up the vcore without soldering, which is what most of these guys are looking for ...



Whats PWA?
I assumed the resistors were used because a zero resistance might take more current than the chip can source/sink and damage it?

If not, then its definatly easyer just to jump it.

To jump it I would still not recommend pen unless you want it to be 100% permenant with no chance of sending it back under warranty...
I will try with conductive copper tape which is sticky on one side, perfect for doing this... and non permanent.. Ill hot-glue over the top as always 

I think for anyone watercooled that cba with the IGPU mod, it should be good to just stick the GPU at 1.6v. It overvolts on most cards by 0.1-25v anyway.. which is just below what the OCP kicks in at?


----------



## Kramdra (May 28, 2005)

Above post was mine btw..

anyone know why it always logs me out if I close the firefox..? doesnt for other forums..


----------



## ViperJohn (May 28, 2005)

Kramdra said:
			
		

> Thanks for testing the VID mod for me, I havent had time yet.
> 
> To do the resistors, I would recommend using SMD 1k ones, (0805 size).
> 
> ...



Those are 603 spaced solder pads but you do not need to use resistors at all.  Just use a Circuit Writer pen to close the pads.

Viper


----------



## Slammed94 (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a question.....

I'd like to get a 1.45 GPU volt, I can easily do 1.40, but in order to do a 1.45 I would have to open up one of the resistors.  I am doing the pencil mod, but is it possible to get a 1.45 with a pencil mod?  Would I just pencil them in like I did the VDD mods?

Also if I wanted a VDD of 2.25, would I need a VDDQ of like 2.28?

Are those safe for air cooling, with an AC5 Rev 2 on the XL?


----------



## mikeguava (Jun 7, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Yes, it is crazy that some report that they can and others can not ... Do you have 16 pipes open on the Pro?  that is a sweet oc stock ...   You won't be sorry sending your card to Viper John... I agree on the X850 going to John if the Pro only has 12 pipes ...



Just about to get my X850XT back from ViperJohn - the process with him has been awesome! I can only recommend everyone who has two left hands like me ( I happen to right handed..) to do the same. I expect to do quite some damage to the ORB very soon.  

Also I managed to mess up my attempted voltmods on the X800Pro I was playing around with - Doctor John used some of his SnakeMagic to make it fly again...


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 8, 2005)

This may sound like a dumb question.. 

But when doing the mod with pots what do I set them to before installation.. ?

Do I test them with my dmm to 0 ohms.. or 20k ?


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 8, 2005)

Slammed94 said:
			
		

> I have a question.....
> 
> I'd like to get a 1.45 GPU volt, I can easily do 1.40, but in order to do a 1.45 I would have to open up one of the resistors.  I am doing the pencil mod, but is it possible to get a 1.45 with a pencil mod?  Would I just pencil them in like I did the VDD mods?
> 
> ...



Slam .... the pencil isn't going to work with the VID at least I don't belive it will, doen't mean you can't try it. Like Viper said jumper them with a conductive pen .... the VDD of 2.25 should be fine and the PCI-E cards seem to have the same VDDQ settings as the VDD so 2.25 - 2.28 should also work fine ...


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 8, 2005)

mikeguava said:
			
		

> Just about to get my X850XT back from ViperJohn - the process with him has been awesome! I can only recommend everyone who has two left hands like me ( I happen to right handed..) to do the same. I expect to do quite some damage to the ORB very soon.
> 
> Also I managed to mess up my attempted voltmods on the X800Pro I was playing around with - Doctor John used some of his SnakeMagic to make it fly again...



Good news Mike ....


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> This may sound like a dumb question..
> 
> But when doing the mod with pots what do I set them to before installation.. ?
> 
> Do I test them with my dmm to 0 ohms.. or 20k ?



Set them to their max ... 20k ... read through this article to get some tips link


----------



## Kramdra (Jun 12, 2005)

Im a bit confused with the VID mod.

Ive got a  1.4v stock card. I should now be getting 1.6v. When testing Ive gone to bios so it doesnt boot windows. I assume the VID will not start at 1.4 then change to 1.6v in windows/games etc.. it should *always* be 1.6?

I bridged R1856 (VID3) using sticky copper tape which is conductive. The connection is  not perfect,  I cant get the resistance lower than 650ohm and I think thats the reson why it *doesnt* work. The connection is probably just not good enough.

Heres a pic of it, before I redo it with solder.. pic.


Also does anyone bother  to cool the chips Ive put large blue rectances around? 
I dont think they make much heat - instead on the other side there is two inductors which make the heat (and they work better when hot). Ive  not looked up the fucntion of these chips yet.. but it might reduce droop on Vgpu if they are cooled..? 
I assume like with CPU voltage the droop will increase a lot if voltage is increased above what the circuit is designed to give.


----------



## Slammed94 (Jun 12, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Slam .... the pencil isn't going to work with the VID at least I don't belive it will, doen't mean you can't try it. Like Viper said jumper them with a conductive pen .... the VDD of 2.25 should be fine and the PCI-E cards seem to have the same VDDQ settings as the VDD so 2.25 - 2.28 should also work fine ...



Oh so I dont have to unsolder one of the resistors to open it up?  I think I settled on 1.40 on the core and 2.08 on the mem and like 2.15 on the VDDQ.

Its good for 445/546


----------



## ViperJohn (Jun 12, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Set them to their max ... 20k ... read through this article to get some tips link



You do not use trim pots for the VID mod.  A trim pot is soldered across R1597 to create an
adjustable voltage divider in the feedback circuit of the regulator for vcore adjustment.  A 20K
pot would make it FAR to touchy.  A 5k pot will give you about 1.550 Vcore minimum.  A 10K is
the highest value that should be used but it will start getting touchy with Vcores from about
1.650 and higher.

Viper


----------



## Slammed94 (Jun 12, 2005)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> You do not use trim pots for the VID mod.  A trim pot is soldered across R1597 to create an
> adjustable voltage divider in the feedback circuit of the regulator for vcore adjustment.  A 20K
> pot would make it FAR to touchy.  A 5k pot will give you about 1.550 Vcore minimum.  A 10K is
> the highest value that should be used but it will start getting touchy with Vcores from about
> ...




Hey John do I have to unsolder a resotor in order to get 1.45?  I can get 1.55 but is that too much?


----------



## ViperJohn (Jun 12, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Whats PWA?
> I assumed the resistors were used because a zero resistance might take more current than the chip can source/sink and damage it?
> 
> If not, then its definatly easyer just to jump it.
> ...



PWA = Printed Wire Assembly.  It is what you have after the bare PCB is stuffed and reflow soldered.

Resitors are used purely as a matter of manufacturing convenience.  You are not really jumping the VID0 to VID4 together.  The VID's are pure a logic function and are either logic high (no resistor/connection ) or logic low (connected to ground).  You use the chart on page 7 of the FAN5240.pdf datasheet to determine which VID's should or should not have a connection to ground with 1 = logic high or no connection/no resistor and 0 = logic low or grounded/resistor).

Circuit Writer pen is not permanant.  It comes right off with denatured alcohol, lacquer thinner or acetone.

The Vcore OverCurrent Shutdown Timer Setpoint mod (R1596), ofter incorrectly refered to as Igpu, has never been needed on any x800/x850 series card.

Viper


----------



## ViperJohn (Jun 12, 2005)

Slammed94 said:
			
		

> Hey John do I have to unsolder a resotor in order to get 1.45?  I can get 1.55 but is that too much?



Off hand I can't tell you.  The logic for programming the regulator for 1.450 is

VID0 = 1 / VID1 = 1 / VID2 = 0 / VID3 = 1 / VID4 = 0

where 1 = no connection/resistor and 0 = grounded/or in x850's case a resistor to ground.  Note x800 AGP cards are hard traced to ground and you can do the same on cards where resistors are use to make the ground connects.

Resistance in the feedback circuit also effects what the ultimate output voltage from the Vcore power supply will be and that can be higher than what regulator VID's are programmed for.

1.550 Vcore is not to high if you have the core cooling to go along with it.

Viper


----------



## Slammed94 (Jun 12, 2005)

I have an Arctic Cooler 5 Rev 2. do you think that is enough?


----------



## ViperJohn (Jun 12, 2005)

Slammed94 said:
			
		

> I have an Arctic Cooler 5 Rev 2. do you think that is enough?



Not for 1.550 no.

Viper


----------



## Slammed94 (Jun 12, 2005)

Darn, guess I gotta WC then


----------



## ViperJohn (Jun 12, 2005)

Slammed94 said:
			
		

> Darn, guess I gotta WC then



1.550 is nothing on good AC.  The AS5 just isn't that good lol.

Viper


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 12, 2005)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> You do not use trim pots for the VID mod.  A trim pot is soldered across R1597 to create an
> adjustable voltage divider in the feedback circuit of the regulator for vcore adjustment.  A 20K
> pot would make it FAR to touchy.  A 5k pot will give you about 1.550 Vcore minimum.  A 10K is
> the highest value that should be used but it will start getting touchy with Vcores from about
> ...





			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> This may sound like a dumb question..
> 
> But when doing the mod with pots what do I set them to before installation.. ?
> 
> Do I test them with my dmm to 0 ohms.. or 20k ?



ViperJohn ... I was answering this message and assumed he is talking about VRs and not the VID mod ...   The close up pic was incorrect but the overview had 10k and has since been changed in the vmod article... thanks Viper


----------



## marcons (Jun 14, 2005)

ok after a long read and my first experience voltmodding, i soldered the pots, i did vgpu, vdd and vddq on my sapphire x800xl red pcb.

i used a 10kpot for vcore, 2 x 25k for vdd and vddq.  10k pot was set at 10k with my multimeter prior to soldering and the 2 25k set to 20k prior to soldering also.  

Stock Volts and resistance:

vgpu 1.36v and using 20K on my dmm, it showed 0.44 which is 440ohms right?
vdd 2.00v and 0.79
vddq 2.09v and 0.76

Voltmodded:

vgpu 1.42v and 0.42 on dmm
vdd 2.08 and 0.76
vddq 2.17 and 0.74

now that its working well ive been checking volts regularly they are pretty solid,  how do i increase the voltages do i turn the pots up in resistance while checking the voltages or turn the down,  vddq pot at 20k up or 20k and down.  pretty n00bish question i know.  id like to hit 1.45v vgpu, vddq i can leave it at that, vdd up some more to say 2.12v or so.

any help much appreciated


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 14, 2005)

decreasing the resistance means more voltage can flow.


----------



## ViperJohn (Jun 14, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> decreasing the resistance means more voltage can flow.



Will that is true with ohms law that is the not exactly how it works in this case.  When you lower
the resistance of the trim pot you are changing the ratio of the voltage divider in the regulator
feedback circuit. This*lowers* the voltage present at the regulators feedback pin at a given
Vcore output.  The regulator senses this lower feedback voltage and phases the Vcore mosfets
on longer to ramp the the Vcore output up until the voltage present at the feedback pin again
matchs VID's are programmed Vcore output voltage.

Viper


----------



## MassiveOverkill (Jun 28, 2005)

Just did this mod with great/unexpected results.  Stock overclock was 459/1100.  Bumped Vcore to 1.55 from 1.36 and VDD from 2.45 from 2.02.  Overclocked to 471/1116, but my memory was getting too hot for my tastes (ran for two hours like this), so I undid my VDD mod.  For kicks I re-overclocked (using ATI-Tool before and after), and my memory went up to 1171 on stock voltage.  Only thing I can figure out is that I burned my memory in with the high voltage.


----------



## ViperJohn (Jun 28, 2005)

MassiveOverkill said:
			
		

> Just did this mod with great/unexpected results.  Stock overclock was 459/1100.  Bumped Vcore to 1.55 from 1.36 and VDD from 2.45 from 2.02.  Overclocked to 471/1116, but my memory was getting too hot for my tastes (ran for two hours like this), so I undid my VDD mod.  For kicks I re-overclocked (using ATI-Tool before and after), and my memory went up to 1171 on stock voltage.  Only thing I can figure out is that I burned my memory in with the high voltage.



Find you memory OC using 3DM03 Trolls Lair.

Viper


----------



## MassiveOverkill (Jun 28, 2005)

Fee version won't let me choose just that test   Basically just loop that and look for artifacts though?  ATI tool did a pretty good job..........didn't notice any artifacts throughout the entire 3Dmark01,03, and 05 flogging.


----------



## FireD (Jun 28, 2005)

hi, i have a x800xl and i dropped the vgpu from 440 ohm to 405ohm, but its still 1,36v!!?!? 
can someone help me?

sry for my baaad english, im from switzerland


----------



## MassiveOverkill (Jun 28, 2005)

You'll need to do the Vid Vmod


----------



## Orillian (Jul 10, 2005)

*Anyone using the Asus X800XL?*

This Card seems to want to be different. 

First off the fan power connector is itsy bitsy, forcing a person to mod their Fan if they go to a silencer or other aftermarket cooling solution. 

Second I'm told the RAM on it is Samsung DDR @ 2.0MS. 

Third it uses a red PCB.

Forth the default voltages under windows using Everest are:
GPU Core    	   1.56 V
GPU Vcc	           3.28 V
GPU AGP VDDQ   1.45 V
GPU FB VDDQ	2.01 V

These seem off compaired to a lot of the other x800xl's out there.

Fifth, this card has a higher default voltage it seems and a lower default clock speeds. @ 400/490

Lastly, there are a lot of people having problems with this card even at stock settings! Lots of artifacting early and even cards that start to underclock with ATI tool instead of overclock.
Stock temps are in the 50+ range for GPU and 35-40 range for Memory.

I'll have some pics of the board shortly, for anyone interested...just have to get my Digital camera hooked to the comp! 

Comments?

O.


----------



## ViperJohn (Jul 10, 2005)

Orillian said:
			
		

> This Card seems to want to be different.
> 
> First off the fan power connector is itsy bitsy, forcing a person to mod their Fan if they go to a silencer or other aftermarket cooling solution.
> 
> ...




Everest isn't getting those voltages from the x800.  There is no provision on the card to provide
that data for remote monitoring.  Meter the voltage on card with a DVM if you want to know
what they are.

Viper


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2005)

i think he has an asus card, which can monitor voltages.. these are very inaccurate anyways, so you really should use a dvm


----------



## Kramdra (Jul 18, 2005)

I finnaly got round to vid modding mine. 

Set it at 1.6v, and seems to be working ok. 

Has anyone noticed the inductors/components around them (top of card near back plate, both sides) are almost too hot to touch? I noticed this at 1.4v. I will keep checking mine to make sure they dont get tooooo hot. Does this area need cooling?


What sort of speeds should I be looking at now?

Temperature is hittting 50°c load, but I intend to replace the waterblock next week with a much better one


----------



## Orillian (Jul 18, 2005)

Ya this card comes with a hardware monitoring software package for this kind of thing, but I have to use everest as the software that comes with it hard crashes my PC. I'm still waiting for my DVM to get back into my hands, as soon as that happens I'm going to start doing some mods to see if there is ANYTHING that can be done to get any type of overclock out of this card. 

I can't seem to get more then 410/500 on this card.  Anything over this and I start to get artifacting in games. I'm a little dissapointed, especially since ASUS sends the card along with an overclocking software package. I've tried this with both the silencer AND the stock cooling fan, but both idle at around 50+ degrees and the stock cooler has almost no RAM cooling only partial contact with the ram. I had hoped the Silencer would have helped improve the ram stability, but it has not. I can clock it back up to stock 500 on the ram and that is it! Asus has set the clock to 490 on this card for some reason.

ViperJohn, IF I get some extra cash for a new card soon I might just fire this thing your way and let you fiddle with it. I'm a little surprised ASUS made so many changes to the reference card.

O.


----------



## Kramdra (Jul 18, 2005)

Sapphire X850XTPE (watercooled gpu)

Before vid mod:
Gpu votlage 1.4
Stock speed: 540mhz
Max overclock: ~620mhz

After mod:
Gpu voltage 1.6
Max overclock: between  650-665mhz.
Max gpu temp: 52°c


Quite disapointed,  I thought the voltage would do a lot more than 30mhz!

I think I might put it back to 1.4v....any ideas?

This speed is giving me 7182 in 3dm2k5 btw.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 21, 2005)

i can't seem to get the vcore pencil mod to work.... are there any tricks for pencil modding the r1597 slot?

i've got my VDD and VDDQ from 2.01 to 2.10 which i am very pleased with. raised the memory OC on a x800xl from 576 to 615 and running pretty stable.

where can i order some variable resistors?


----------



## Kramdra (Jul 22, 2005)

Any electronic shop will sell them.

Does R1597 have a resistor or just two solder pads? Solder pads cant be pencil modded becuase they are not flat like the top of a smd resistor, so any line you draw will be broken..


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 25, 2005)

its just 2 solder points, illl go hit up radio shack i guess.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 25, 2005)

I successfulyl did the vmod, y have the x800xl Sapphire with a 1.35V core stock, y applied the pencil and the gpu raised to 1.42, My real problems is that if i raise  mhz in the core arctifacts apeears. What am i doing wrong (also i did the IGPu mod).


Thnks.


----------



## mikeguava (Jul 25, 2005)

Hiya,
Just curious - has anyone seen degradation on their memory running high voltages under long term usage. Running my 2.0ns Samsung memory @ vdd 2.29v/ vddq 2.31v


----------



## ViperJohn (Jul 25, 2005)

mikeguava said:
			
		

> Hiya,
> Just curious - has anyone seen degradation on their memory running high voltages under long term usage. Running my 2.0ns Samsung memory @ vdd 2.29v/ vddq 2.31v



Since you are running a x800Pro *AGP* you are running Vdd to hot in relation to Vddq.  If you
have good ramsinks and active coolers 2.300 Vddq and 2.225 to 2.250 max Vdd will give the
best memory OC with with either 1.6 or 2.0ns Samsung DDR-2 chips on x800 *AGP* cards.
ATI didn't run the Vddq .09 volts hotter than Vdd on the *AGP* XT-PEversions of the card for
nothing lol!

At 2.30 you are well over nominal but still well under the absolute max voltages Samsung
specs for the chip.  Just keep em *COOL*!!!

Viper


----------



## mikeguava (Jul 26, 2005)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> Since you are running a x800Pro *AGP* you are running Vdd to hot in relation to Vddq.  If you
> have good ramsinks and active coolers 2.300 Vddq and 2.225 to 2.250 max Vdd will give the
> best memory OC with with either 1.6 or 2.0ns Samsung DDR-2 chips on x800 *AGP* cards.
> ATI didn't run the Vddq .09 volts hotter than Vdd on the *AGP* XT-PEversions of the card for
> ...



PCI-E....   only been messing around a lil bit had the vdd around .6V lower than the VDDQ intially but raising it helped the OCs . .going to mess around some more next weekend - seems like you hinting at the fact that PCI-E needs it the other way around    well the VDDQ actually only was slightly off   - by .02V higher on the VDDQ in my case if I remember correctly.


----------



## ViperJohn (Jul 26, 2005)

mikeguava said:
			
		

> PCI-E....   only been messing around a lil bit had the vdd around .6V lower than the VDDQ intially but raising it helped the OCs . .going to mess around some more next weekend - seems like you hinting at the fact that PCI-E needs it the other way around    well the VDDQ actually only was slightly off   - by .02V higher on the VDDQ in my case if I remember correctly.



Awh okay.  Damn you would think I would remember since I retraced part of the Vcore regulator lol.

No hinting about it.  x800/x850 PCIe card memory OC best with Vddq running lower the Vdd (and just the way Samsubg specs it). Generally you want vddq about .050 lower than Vdd with a max of 2.250 Vddq.  It is a very rare x800 PCIe card that get any increased memory OC with Vdd above 2.30 and that is with active cooling.

Viper


----------



## mwolfman (Jul 26, 2005)

I just have a small question, I have a Sappire X800XL AGP, the limite stock is 430Mhz, I I increse the volt in bios to the AGP, will that do anything but raise the temp?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2005)

raising AGP voltage in your PC's bios will do nothing at all for video card OC, and yes it will increase temperatures a little.


----------



## ViperJohn (Jul 26, 2005)

Mussels said:
			
		

> raising AGP voltage in your PC's bios will do nothing at all for video card OC, and yes it will increase temperatures a little.



Well it won't help the card itself but it may help the AGP Controller in the chipset operate
better at high FSB speeds.

Viper


----------



## mwolfman (Jul 27, 2005)

*I know that my new card is an PCIE*
However my OC on my 9800SE@XT (RIP) responded verywell to the increesed volt (from 407->452Mhz)


----------



## funkflix (Jul 27, 2005)

My X850XT is broken now.. after a few months with 1,57V. Max. stable clocks now : 490MHz 1,52V. 

Not only one of my old nVidias with Vmods had any problem with it.... pure suckage.

Just a little warning, and u can better decide if u really want to Vmod ur card...


----------



## ViperJohn (Jul 27, 2005)

GravediggA said:
			
		

> My X850XT is broken now.. after a few months with 1,57V. Max. stable clocks now : 490MHz 1,52V.
> 
> Not only one of my old nVidias with Vmods had any problem with it.... pure suckage.
> 
> Just a little warning, and u can better decide if u really want to Vmod ur card...



You can't do Vmods with proper cooling.

Viper


----------



## funkflix (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm not an noob in the oc-game.  

Max. load temps with 30°C room was about 40°C....


----------



## ViperJohn (Jul 27, 2005)

GravediggA said:
			
		

> I'm not an noob in the oc-game.
> 
> Max. load temps with 30°C room was about 40°C....



Are you on Water Cooling???

Viper


----------



## funkflix (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## resonatorman (Aug 14, 2005)

I think I found a mistake in the article's Vidmod section : 
"So using 1.35V as an example to up the voltage using the VID setting we would use the VID table to determine a higher voltage with the same two SMR in place like the 1.55V setting to which we just connect the solder pads at *VID1* with our conductive pen. Which would give a VID code of 01001."
Shouldn't this be VID2?


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 14, 2005)

resonatorman said:
			
		

> I think I found a mistake in the article's Vidmod section :
> "So using 1.35V as an example to up the voltage using the VID setting we would use the VID table to determine a higher voltage with the same two SMR in place like the 1.55V setting to which we just connect the solder pads at *VID1* with our conductive pen. Which would give a VID code of 01001."
> Shouldn't this be VID2?



Resonatorman .... I stand corrected, not sure how I missed that. But thanks


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 7, 2005)

hi

does this mod works with a powercolor x850 xt AGP too?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> does this mod works with a powercolor x850 xt AGP too?




I dont see why not, just check to make sure it all looks the same as in the pictures.


----------



## funkflix (Sep 18, 2005)

Can i have some Voltages from ppl who modded her card?

Vddr + Vddq and if u did the Igpu mod too? Then the max. Vgpu and clocks u reached(before/after). Thx a lot! 

I can't believe, that my card craps out around 645MHz....


----------



## ViperJohn (Sep 18, 2005)

GravediggA said:
			
		

> Can i have some Voltages from ppl who modded her card?
> 
> Vddr + Vddq and if u did the Igpu mod too? Then the max. Vgpu and clocks u reached(before/after). Thx a lot!
> 
> I can't believe, that my card craps out around 645MHz....



What card and what cooling???

Viper


----------



## funkflix (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah sorry... X850XT or PE, with air or water.


----------



## funkflix (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok, no need for tips anymore. Squeezed out another 20-22MHz from the GPU, and reached my personal goals... 16k '03 and 8k '05.   

Brand: Connect3D
Model: X850XT
Core OC: 670MHz
Mem OC: 648MHz
Core voltage: 1,73V
Mem voltage (both VDD and VDDQ): 2,33/2,4V
Core cooling: Water
Ram cooling: stock
temps. : 22C/31C idle/load
BIOS: stock / tweaked ram-timings

'05

8005 Points 

'03

16106 Points


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 20, 2005)

Bollox Ha Ha


----------



## spyskank (Sep 20, 2005)

*Dead x850xt Pe, Yes.... Another one, 0V vcore*

ok ok... 

Event:   PENCIL VCore & IGPU Vmods as described

            Question: ON VGPU , What is the reading your suppose to get between the two soldering 
                         pad before applyin pencil When you set you DMM to 20k ??     It isnt clear

                         about ??? 420 ohms 

                         R1596 gave me correctly about 40k whiyh DMM at 200k

           No change in vcore after mod , still 1.4. 

           So,  moved to  VID Vmods  Set Vcore to 1.6(WAter)   01000 with conductive pen on Vid2

           Noticed that Smr about 1k, am i right ?

            IF so, shouldnt we solder an 1k REs between the pad instead ?

          Vcore was indeed 1.6; GOOd

          Then decided to Solder variable Res instead of graphite to be able to change Res Ezly in the 
          Future.

          Cleanned first job, Pen graphyte; Vcore back to 1.4. all Res back to stock


          SOLDERED  VGPU with 500k Vr, dropped  Res so total was about 20k after

         SOLDERED   IGPU with 50k Vr set to 10k,
          What is suppose to be the total Res Reading by then, Vgpu about 20k, but this Igpu  ??
          ;but since had follow the instructions,,, went on

        Vcore was about 1.5, boot was ok, test ok, good, but wantee 1.6,

        Removed cards , lowered the res a bit on VGPU SET it 8k, card was offboard.

        wasnt to much...


AND this is how i uderstand it, lower res higher voltage;

system wouldnt boot;

tought it might be IGPU safety short so lowered from 20k to 15 k since its just to increase limits.

restarted, system woudlnt  boot, VCORE IS 0 VOLTS..

cleared all the mods... no boot sigh...

Is gpu dead ?? or when desolderin did i messup res so that it when so hi that all the vcore is cut ??

tried to resolder VGPU VR (board trace Is ok) to get the 420 ohm reading from the start.. no go...


x300 workin good,


ny help would b apprciated


----------



## spyskank (Sep 20, 2005)

More Info;

VDD & Vddq reading are still good 2.05; 2.10
Fan still spinning, 

dfi nf4 stuck at 3led on top Pciex, No Video

Goes to 1 led on bottom pciex, but no go ..


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2005)

Spyskank: Its possible you toasted the card. if you can get IGPU and VGPU to their orignal ohm readings, and still no go, you got a toasted card.


----------



## funkflix (Sep 21, 2005)

?


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 14, 2005)

hmm.... this looks promising but I have a few questions.  I am using a zalman vf700-cu, which seems to be one of the best air coolers available.  At 540/590 at default voltage on my x850 pro (flashed to 16 pipes and xt PE bios), my load temp is around 50 degrees.  My idle temp is around 30 degrees.  My default voltage is 1.4v and I don't have a multimeter.  ( it also sounds annoying to do it the pencil way).  I want to mod the VID to 1.6v.  From what I've seen on this forum and on google, its kind of dangerous to put the voltage that high.  But someone on this forum (I think it was Viper John) said that 1.55 volts is nothing on air as long as it's good air.  Can my zalman handle the 1.6 volts?  Another quick question.  I hear of people easily getting 600+mhz on the core with stock voltage.  I can not even get to 570 before it freezes.  I keep it at 540 for maximum stability.  What can cause such a bad overclock?


----------



## HousERaT (Oct 14, 2005)

1.6v with a zalman only if you want to fry your card.  I suppose if you're really serious about this you can try it but generally speaking 1.45 is about as you want to go with just a Zalman.


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi, it's the person with the zalman again.

I modded my card from the following stock voltages:

vcore 1.450V
vdd 2.12V
vddq 2.16V

to the following new voltages:

vgpu 1.411V
vddq 2.09V
vdd 2.09V

I measured these voltages before and after with my meter.  All three were done via pencil mod.  but i can't get the vore much past 545.  I know for a fact its unstable at 550 and if I set it to 560 and click scan for artifacts in ati tray tools, the test image will freeze, and then 5 seconds later the screen will go black and I will have to do a hard shut down to reboot.  Interestingly, when the test image freezes, I still have a working mouse pointer.  It's just that nothing on the computer will respond.  It behaved exactly like this before I voltmodded my card.  So far I have gained nothing from the mod except my card runs about 5 degrees hotter.  I still keep my clocks at 540/587 to ensure no crashing.  This is a BBA x850 pro flashed to an xt PE for 16 pipes.  Anyone have any idea what the problem could be?


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 16, 2005)

oops i posted those voltages in the wrong order


These are new voltages

vcore 1.450V
vdd 2.12V
vddq 2.16V

These are stock:

vgpu 1.411V
vddq 2.09V
vdd 2.09V


----------



## Andre_Santarell (Oct 19, 2005)

hi, if i want do only vmod for 1.45 v wich paramters do i use ?
thanks

than can i change in a permanent mode the fan speed of stock cooler ? for example for set at 100% with no ati tool o riva turner ?
thanks


----------



## louster35 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Solved The Pencil Vcore Problem*

**SOLVED THE PENCIL VCORE PROBLEM**

Hey guys just wanted to share my solution for the pencilmod vcore problem

the problem isnt that the resistance is too low and the graphite wont change it. its that the graphite wont stick to the pcb to make a dense enough layer. anyways:

after even covering the gap in dust graphite nothing was happenning. cleaning it over and over with alcohol actually raised the resistance in my experiment.

so what i did was take a piece of normal tape and press it against the area where we want to write on with the pencil. this in turn got the pcb and the mountain points sticky enough to write on as if it were paper... i could lower resistance as much as i wanted. 

on my sapphire X800GTO2@X850XT PE flashed bios and unlocked i gained 20 mhz with a 0,4 volt mod and much greater stability.


from Greece, lots of love, Over and out.


----------



## SteveH6479 (Nov 1, 2005)

*No answer?*

Hi,  I'm the unregistered guy that posted about getting really bad clocks about 2 posts ago.  Did I just get bad luck on my GPU?  Or am I missing something?  I even modded my vcore to 1.47V and upped my Vdd a little more.  I got to 560 core, which creates artifacts and is unstable.  555 creates less artifacts but is more stable so I keep it at 555.  But EVERY single post I've seen about x850s has been much higher overclocks even with the stock cooler and no vmod.  Lowest max oc I have seen on stock cooler and no vmod is 560-570 mhz.  Most I've seen go over 600.  I am really dissappointed  .  My max oc on stock cooler was about 536.  At 540 it was too unstable.  I thought my vf700-cu would fix it but it only allowed my core to go to about 540 from 536.  My core temp maxes at 57 Celsius at 1.47V.  I guess the best I can do is up the voltage as much as I can.  So, how much hotter can I allow my card to get when vmodding it?


----------



## ViperJohn (Nov 2, 2005)

SteveH6479 said:
			
		

> Hi,  I'm the unregistered guy that posted about getting really bad clocks about 2 posts ago.  Did I just get bad luck on my GPU?  Or am I missing something?  I even modded my vcore to 1.47V and upped my Vdd a little more.  I got to 560 core, which creates artifacts and is unstable.  555 creates less artifacts but is more stable so I keep it at 555.  But EVERY single post I've seen about x850s has been much higher overclocks even with the stock cooler and no vmod.  Lowest max oc I have seen on stock cooler and no vmod is 560-570 mhz.  Most I've seen go over 600.  I am really dissappointed  .  My max oc on stock cooler was about 536.  At 540 it was too unstable.  I thought my vf700-cu would fix it but it only allowed my core to go to about 540 from 536.  My core temp maxes at 57 Celsius at 1.47V.  I guess the best I can do is up the voltage as much as I can.  So, how much hotter can I allow my card to get when vmodding it?



Sounds like you just got on the bad side in the luck of the draw.  It happens.
The vf700-cu is a quieter replacement for the stock x850 cooler but it is not
enought GPU cooler for volt modding by any stretch of the imagination.

Viper


----------



## SteveH6479 (Nov 2, 2005)

*oh well*

Thats too bad.  But at least you ended my search for something that isn't there.  So, thank you viper.  I'm just curious about one more thing.  I know that you can't go very far with a vf-700cu but I'd like to get the most out of my unlucky card.  So, how far would you allow the temperature of an x850 on 1.5 volts to go?  A small suggestion for that guide would be to add a table of recommended max temperatures at certain voltages.  So I could look up things like the recommended max temp for 1.5V.


----------



## ViperJohn (Nov 2, 2005)

SteveH6479 said:
			
		

> Thats too bad.  But at least you ended my search for something that isn't there.  So, thank you viper.  I'm just curious about one more thing.  I know that you can't go very far with a vf-700cu but I'd like to get the most out of my unlucky card.  So, how far would you allow the temperature of an x850 on 1.5 volts to go?  A small suggestion for that guide would be to add a table of recommended max temperatures at certain voltages.  So I could look up things like the recommended max temp for 1.5V.



Well do not feel like the Lone Ranger.  While i've had the pleasure of working with many
cards having really superior cores i've had my fair share of dogs with three broken legs
tool.  You just can't get around having some luck of the draw.

You could probably run 1.50 loaded Vcore with VF-700cu if you can keep the loaded die
temps below *about* 57-60C.  Typically you go above that temperature, and it does
vary from core to core, the higher OC that more Vcore would normally bring is just taken
back from the higher die temperatures the higher Vcore produces.  It's classic Catch 22
in action lol.

Viper


----------



## SteveH6479 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yea I kinda figured it was somehing like that.  But want I want to know is if its safe to try it.  I don't want to fry my card.  It's pretty stable at 57 degrees at 1.47.  At 1.4 it maxes at 55.  So it's still worth it to be at 1.47V.  but I'm already .02V over the recommended max.  As I up the clocks when its at 1.5V, can I fry my card?  Or will it just get unstable?  When does voltage and heat become a bigger factor than just monitoring the card's stability?


----------



## ViperJohn (Nov 2, 2005)

SteveH6479 said:
			
		

> Yea I kinda figured it was somehing like that.  But want I want to know is if its safe to try it.  I don't want to fry my card.  It's pretty stable at 57 degrees at 1.47.  At 1.4 it maxes at 55.  So it's still worth it to be at 1.47V.  but I'm already .02V over the recommended max.  As I up the clocks when its at 1.5V, can I fry my card?  Or will it just get unstable?  When does voltage and heat become a bigger factor than just monitoring the card's stability?



Actually if you really want to know how hot your core will run use the 3DM01se Nature test only set to repeat (not loop) 25 times with the title screens disabled.  If you lockup then lower the core clock as most R420 cores will lock before they start to artifact.  If you use RivaTuner's background temperature graphing you will have a nice graph to refer to when the 3DM01se Nature "torture loop" is exited.

On air cooling you want to stay lower than around 56-58C or less loaded in the Nature torture loop as that is about the point where increasing the Vcore produces no gain in core OC due to increased heat.  You will not fry the card running say 60C at 1.50 Vcore but you may and probably will be above the point where running 1.50 Vcore at that die temp is doing anything for your core OC you so what is the point.

The 1.450 max Vcore on air cooling is pure fiction.  It all depends on what air cooling you are using and how warm the die runs.  1.620 to 1.650 loaded Vcore is regularly run 24/7 with my Viper Magnum (Turbo Magnum) air coolers producing true loaded die temps in the 53-56C range with core clocks up to 690Mhz.  The heat dissapated by a given GPU (CPU's too) at a given Vcore and clock speed can vary quite a bit core to core and is one of the factors that can cause a core to be binned for use on a slower clock speed card, like an XT or Pro Vivo, even though it actually speed bins for XT-PE use.

Two things effect core power draw in watts and the resultant heat dissapation with those being operating voltage and frequency.  The power the core is drawing goes up at the square of the ratio of the voltage change *times* the ratio of the frequency change so things can happen very quickly...especially on the voltage side of the equation.

Now with that in mind the better the air cooling you use the more Vcore you can run and the higher you can push the core clock without pushing the die temp to high.  As you push ever higher on the core clock the tendency is for the die temp where the point of no OC gain with a Vcore increase begins to occur, happens at ever lower die temperatures.  You then have to switch to more aggressive cooling means, like water, to lower the die temps so the increased Vcore will be effective at producing higher core clocks.

Viper


----------



## SteveH6479 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmm, ok then in that case it it seems relatively safe to experiment.  I know the stock cooler on my card let it run over 70 C easily at stock clocks and no unlocked pipelines.  So theres no way its gonna fry.  It just won't work properly.  Maybe I'll get lucky and have a GPU that runs at  higher than average temperatures.  I'll post some results when I get the chance to give the mod another try.


----------



## SteveH6479 (Nov 5, 2005)

*not too bad*

I'm still dissapointed but I managed to get to 570 with 1.514 volts on the core.  My card maxes at 61 degrees C.  It's better than nothing.  Thanks viper.


----------



## Althalus (Nov 10, 2005)

*lol*

lol, if you think 570 is bad you need you head checked!

I'm only getting 500 on core before the system hangs, my memory goes to 600.

Check this thread http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=5902548 there are quite a few people topping out at 500.

It is very annoying. 505 and the system locks in anything 3d. but I can set it to 550 in 2d and it is fine! any ideas?


----------



## SteveH6479 (Nov 11, 2005)

*but mines an r480*

What kind of card do you have.  If it is an x800gto or gto2 i believe it is randomized whether or not you get an r430 or r480 core.  I have an x850 pro which is definately an r480 core.  You might have an r430 core which is an x800, not an x850.  x800's tend to crap out quicker on the core.  Also, what voltages are you running at?


----------



## Althalus (Nov 14, 2005)

It is a gto2 running at stock volts. I thought all the gto2 cores were the r480?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2005)

all GTO2 are, the sapphire ones. but normal GT/GTO can vary core types.


----------



## SteveH6479 (Nov 15, 2005)

oh, really?  So GTO2's are all R480's?  Hmm, I kinda feel bad for ya then.  That clock sucks .


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2005)

that was sapphires claim, that the GTO2 had a better GPU on it than the normal GTOs.

bad clocks are bad clocks  i had a X800PRO ViVo that  did XTPE speeds, and an RMA turned up a PCI-E X800XL that gets a whole 15Mhz before it BSOD's on me. you win some you lose some.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 20, 2005)

*Sapphire Radeon X800GTO2*

Ya, the Sapphire Radeon X800GTO2 all have the R480 Core. And when you flash the bios to gain the extra 4 pipes for a total of 16, then you can OC to @ least X850XT PE speeds. And even take it further to over 600 MHz on the core with water cooling.

They beat the new X1800 XL's by far in terms of performance.

I ordered a GTO2, should get it in 2 days or so


----------



## ViperJohn (Nov 21, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> Ya, the Sapphire Radeon X800GTO2 all have the R480 Core. And when you flash the bios to gain the extra 4 pipes for a total of 16, then you can OC to @ least X850XT PE speeds. And even take it further to over 600 MHz on the core with water cooling.
> 
> They beat the new X1800 XL's by far in terms of performance.
> 
> I ordered a GTO2, should get it in 2 days or so



Oh gees give me a break.  The x850 isn't even in the same league as an x1800XL.  I am *well* over 10K in 3DM05 with x1800XL's on air cooling.

Viper


----------



## jjcom (Nov 21, 2005)

Super XP said:
			
		

> Ya, the Sapphire Radeon X800GTO2 all have the R480 Core. And when you flash the bios to gain the extra 4 pipes for a total of 16, then you can OC to @ least X850XT PE speeds. And even take it further to over 600 MHz on the core with water cooling.
> *
> They beat the new X1800 XL's by far in terms of performance.*
> 
> I ordered a GTO2, should get it in 2 days or so



The first part is true as far as I've seen, but the part about the X1800XLs...thats just not true.

The X1800XL is faster than the X850XT PE stock and also overclock very well.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2005)

not to mention shinier, prettier, less loss with AA/AF, and they have SM3.0 

if you read reviews around you'll see some where the X1800XT gets like 7-8K and others they break 9-10 in 3dm05. It's cause a lot of those reviewers have dual core CPU's, and a dual core 1.8Ghz system means a mere athlon 3000+ level for the GPU to abuse... its not fast enough. so read the reviews with single core GPU's if you want to know how fast it really is 

(FWIW: Nvidia have dual core drivers already (dodgy as they may be) so they arent hindered like ATI is there.)


----------



## Super XP (Nov 21, 2005)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> Oh gees give me a break.  The x850 isn't even in the same league as an x1800XL.  I am *well* over 10K in 3DM05 with x1800XL's on air cooling.
> 
> Viper



I've seen reviews with the X850XT PE beating the X1800 XL, but now with the Cat 5.11 drivers, the XL comes on top.


----------



## frostedflakes (Nov 26, 2005)

What would be the easiest way to _undervolt_ the GPU (with a VR, not VID) and memory? Plan to use my X800GTO in a quiet PC with passive cooling and I want to reduce heat output. I don't plan to overclock, will keep it at stock speeds (although it looks like I got an R480, will probably try to unlock the extra four pipes). Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2005)

undervolt eh? you'd need to cut the trace already there, solder in a VR pre-set to the original resistance, and raise away. The other guys here are better on this than me, so they should be able to tell you the best types to use.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 26, 2005)

for memory undervolting, just follow the resistor mods but connect the other end to +5v instead of ground, so the voltage regulator sees a higher voltage and reduces its output


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2005)

wizz: you should mention that in the first post, and how much lower the voltage would be. i'm sure a few people would be interested.


----------



## frostedflakes (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd assume the same could be done with the Vgpu mod, just take the VR from the feedback pin to Vcc on the regulator? And in both cases start out with maximum resistance and lower to undervolt?


----------



## ViperJohn (Dec 1, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> for memory undervolting, just follow the resistor mods but connect the other end to +5v instead of ground, so the voltage regulator sees a higher voltage and reduces its output



WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You do not go to +5V!!!  Your B+ connection would go to the output of the Vdd and/or Vddq PS output(s) the regulator is regulating.

Virtually all voltage feedback circuits are the same.  You have two resistors in series forming a voltage divider. The regulators feedback pin is connected in between the two resistors. One end of the series resistors goes to ground and the end of the series resistors goes to the output of the power supply the regulator is regulating.

For increasing the voltage out we are simply paralleling a trim pot across the low side resisitor of the voltage divider.  To lower the regulators output you put your trim pot in parallel with the high side resistor of the divider.

Do not assume you can use the same trim pot values for doing a voltage lowering mod as a voltage increasing mod.  The resistor values used in the voltage divider are seldom the same value so the resistances you parallel them to have the effect you want can be radically different.

Viper


----------



## frostedflakes (Dec 2, 2005)

So for Vdd/Vddq mods you take the feedback pin to a Vdd/Vddq read point through a VR. That'll result in a parallel resistance with the high side of the voltage divider. Start with a high resistance and decrease to reduce voltage?

Also, what exactly is Vddq? Will it be worth the time to wire up a mod for it and reduce voltage, or does the circuit not put out a lot of heat to begin with. Does it need to be proportional to Vdd (like Vtt for a motherboard memory mod for example) or could I undervolt Vdd and leave Vddq alone w/out any problems?

Also, could the same method be used for Vgpu. Take the same feedback pin as in the overvolt mod through a VR (set at maximum) to Vgpu? Lower resistance on the VR to decrease parallel resistance, therefore reducing Vgpu.

Thanks all.


----------



## ViperJohn (Dec 2, 2005)

frostedflakes said:
			
		

> So for Vdd/Vddq mods you take the feedback pin to a Vdd/Vddq read point through a VR. That'll result in a parallel resistance with the high side of the voltage divider. Start with a high resistance and decrease to reduce voltage?
> 
> Also, what exactly is Vddq? Will it be worth the time to wire up a mod for it and reduce voltage, or does the circuit not put out a lot of heat to begin with. Does it need to be proportional to Vdd (like Vtt for a motherboard memory mod for example) or could I undervolt Vdd and leave Vddq alone w/out any problems?
> 
> ...



Correct although I would go across the resistor itself as I do not use leaded trimmers.  I ofter use a 3 wire trimmer install so I can both raise and lower the voltages.

Vddq is the voltage applied to the memory chips I/O buffers.

If yu lower the Vdd you should lower the Vddq as well.  With rare exceptions (the x800 XT-PE AGP cards were one) Vddq should always be run equal to or less than Vdd.

With memory chips Vref will normally run about 50-70% of Vddq (just depends on the chip) and must track with the Vddq.  Vref is normally derived from the Vddq PS through a fixed SMR voltage divider to set the percentage and maintain the track.

Viper


----------



## frostedflakes (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the help.

Just curious have you messed around with X800 undervolting? What kind of results did you get? Would be nice to know what to expect w/an R480 (400MHz/12 pipes) and Samsung 2.0 (490MHz).


----------



## ViperJohn (Dec 2, 2005)

frostedflakes said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Just curious have you messed around with X800 undervolting? What kind of results did you get? Would be nice to know what to expect w/an R480 (400MHz/12 pipes) and Samsung 2.0 (490MHz).



As I said I often use 3 wire trimmer in first mod workups installs so I can have total control over the regulation setpoint.  In the past there were times where reducing a memory voltage resulted in a higher memory OC.

Viper


----------



## frostedflakes (Dec 3, 2005)

Heh, interesting. Guess lower heat > more voltage in some cases.

Although my goal is purely to keep heat down, would be pretty nice if I could undervolt and squeeze a few % extra out of the GPU/mem.

I definitely plan to do the Vgpu undervolt mod, and maybe Vdd/Vddq. Probably be within the next couple weeks. I'll be sure to post my results.


----------



## Moruem (Dec 8, 2005)

Just wanna add up my own experiments of the last week, since I'm playing with pencil and asus ax800xt, which is agp x800xtpe..  ATItool0.24 is my friend too. 

So my overclocks were going about nowhere..  The card from stock 520/560 went up to like 563/567 completely stable..  Not good on the ram, very disappointed I'd say, since it is some gc16 samsung's 1.6ns. :shadedshu  Then I heard about softvmod of the beta0.25.. but Mr.W1zz confirmed me no softvmod with x800 series...  errr again..
So let's take the DMM and the good old pencil..

Stock
vcore=1.39v
vdd=1.99v
vddq=?.??v(did not measured it at first.. wanted to skip this one but had to do, and did it the blind way.)

First objective is to get that 600mhz from the 1.6ns ram..  Checked samsung's docu and went bezerk with pencil.
Now
vcore=1.44v
vdd=2.16v
vddq=2.19v

Reminding you I have this card on stock cooling.  Asus' solution..  That blows hot air inside.  The single slot one..  Yeah, without ramsinks, and still getting over it...  Errr... 
On the ram..  With a 120mm blowing on the side, I keep the case open, I got 599.40mhz stable for 3h+ then I decided to unplug the sidefan.  It did errored after 20-30min.  And now it's at 597.38mhz since 20min+...  I'll let it go for the night, let it burn, let it burn..
Then go for the 600mhz stable!!

For the core, just did some testings at 1.42v, 1.43v, 1.44v, and seem to gain about 3mhz on max stable o/c for each .01v increase..  From 563mhz/1.39v stock, I went to 573mhz/1.42v, 576mhz/1.43v, 579mhz/1.44v...  That's where I am now..
Temps get a little hot wiithout the sidefan, between 72c-74c, but even stock it goes up to 70c...  W/Sidefan, temps dropped to 62c-64c.

I'll have a connect3D x800gto in next week, gonna try that 2.0ns r423 and see how it does beside the more expansive ax800xt 1.6ns r420...

Many thank you to you all for the good info, I went thru the whole thread, and others, always good to share the knowledge.


*EDIT*:  I've tried vdd=2.20v/vddq=2.22v, and got very bad results, seems like chips don't like the 2.20v thru them.  So I backed down to vdd= 2.16v but increased the vddq=2.24v.  I now seem to have a 600mhz memory stable.  Does someone know if these are "safe" to run 24/7 without much cooling?  I still get 69c-70c/48c-49c temps in ATItool0.24 on "find max mem".  Ram chips can be touched like 5sec with the finger before feeling burning.


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 10, 2005)

Moruem ... that is high for no cooling ... get some Ram coolers


----------



## frostedflakes (Jan 7, 2006)

I finally got to doing the undervolt mods, did Vdd and Vddq as ViperJohn suggested from the inverting input (FB) to Vdd and Vddq read points posted in this guide. Seems to work fine, Vdd and Vddq undervolt as they should.

But for some reason I can't get the Vgpu undervolt working. Tried taking VCORE+ to the Vgpu read point posted through a 10k VR. Lowering resistance does not seem to effect voltage in any direction, it stays at 1.409V.

ViperJohn (or anybody else), you have any ideas? I'm not really too knowledgable with this stuff, but it doesn't appear this circuit uses a voltage divider like the Intersil chips for Vdd and Vddq, so do I need to mod it differently? What would happen if I removed the resistor between VCORE+ and Vcore (labelled R6 on the typical applications diagram on the spec sheet) and replaced it with a 1k VR. Set it to the default resistance of R6 and decrease resistance to reduce voltage?

Or if there's an easier way that wouldn't involve removing a resistor I'm all ears. Please help I'd like to get this all back together ASAP. 

EDIT: Alright, think I got it figured out. Experimented a little and took VCORE+ to the VSS pin on the regulator and now it seems to be undervolting like it should. Currently have the GPU at 1.35V, gonna test for stability and then take it down a bit more. Needless to say I'm very very happy, glad to have everything up and running and getting the results I wanted. Thanks to all who helped, I really appreciate it!

EDIT2: I seem to be having the wierdest problems now. It seems like I cannot boot below ~1.375V. I've taken it all the way down to 1.3V while the PC was running, but anything <1.375V and the PC won't start up. The PC (sounds like it may be coming from the PSU?) makes a squealing noise and Vgpu reads very low (fractions of a volt). As I raise resistance on the VR, the squealing noise gets higher in pitch and Vgpu increases slightly until at about 0.3V Vgpu jumps up to ~1.375V, the squealing stops, and the PC proceeds to boot normally. 

I'm stumped as hell. Was taking VCORE+ to VSS a bad idea?


----------



## frostedflakes (Jan 9, 2006)

Bump, anybody have any ideas? Is this maybe some sort of under voltage protection kicking in? If so, how could I get around it? 

Thanks all!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2006)

Not many have done undervolting and its still the weekend in some places of the world  give it a few more days.


----------



## frostedflakes (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry, just anxious to get this all working and do some extreme undervolting. 

P.S. If it makes a difference looks like I had soldered to a different pad than I thought, taking VSS through a 10k VR to ground actually undervolts (but has problems booting <1.375V). With VCORE+ to VSS the GPU does not undervolt.


----------



## frostedflakes (Jan 10, 2006)

Also I've been thinking, would it be possible to build some kind of time-delay relay circuit to fix the problem? Wire up a capacitor and the control side of a solid state relay to +5V for example and then hook the Vgpu mod to the switching part of the relay. Capacitor should resist voltage change right? So one could control the length of time between 5V being initialized and the relay enabling the volt mod based on the capacitance and resistance of the circuit. This way the mod would be enabled after the IC started up at normal voltage, as the only issue seems to be starting up at lower voltage, not running at lower voltage.

Seems kind of crude, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. Of course any other suggestions would be appreciated, such as a way to avoid the undervoltage protection altogether.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 10, 2006)

This is going beyond me, my first thought was "slap a capacitor in somehow" and a blank beyond that. I'll just wait and watch while someone with a clue helps..


----------



## frostedflakes (Jan 10, 2006)

Well honestly most of this stuff is kind of beyond me as well, that's why I have to beg for help. 

I'm actually at college for electrical engineering, and in my intro to EE class we spent the whole semester mainly talking about resistor, capacitor, and inductor circuits, but not so much about semiconductors. So I think I have a pretty good handle on the basics of these parts but am pretty clueless when it comes to voltage regulation, op-amps, MOSFETs, etc.

EDIT: LOL, I'm such an idiot. I don't know why it took so long for me to realize this but I could just test how low the GPU voltage goes using the resistor mod I have hooked up and then use the permanent VID mod setting for this value to get around the booting problem I have. No need for any complicated relay circuits.


----------



## frostedflakes (Jan 13, 2006)

For those who might be interested, GPU is now at 1.135V. Dropped load temps about 20*C with passive cooling. Ended up removing the Vdd and Vddq mods as the difference in memory temperature was neglegable (I was able to take it down to ~1.75V).


----------



## nightbase (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi guys; I bought a new sapphire x850xt pci-e ,try some o/c, but the cards lock only gpu at 540  I was very disappointed  ,How can I reach gpu 570-580 or more,, and my psu is "ASUS 550 WATT pci-e supported" and so I'm not a expert for vmod, I only do pencil mod, but when tried this mod nothing happened  still lockup gpu=540


----------



## Turrican (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi everbody  

I've modded my Connect3D X850 XT PCI-E, with the detailed article in this forum  

GPU:
before mod   550@ 1.41V
after mod     610@ 1.70V@ watercooling (not the max, i'm still testing  


but with the ram i've probs.  

before mod  600@ 2.10V
after mod   600@ 2.41V @ big cooper freezers+3x 80mm fans blowing on them.(the ram only  get about ~35°C hot.)

I've done both ram mods (VDD+VDDQ (Hardmod with VRs)) but i can't oc the ram higher than before the mod  
when i set the ram to 605 and i bench or play the screen suddenly goes black and i've to reset 

Voltages:

          before/after
GPU       1.40/170
VDD       2.10/2.41
VDDQ     2.12/2.45

what's here wrong??  


thanks in advance 
               Turrican


----------



## funkflix (Jan 14, 2006)

Just normal to be honest, most of the times, a higher Vdd give u no gain in overclocking, sometimes it makes it even worse, then before. 

2,4V is to much, try 2,2 - 2,25V.


----------



## Turrican (Jan 14, 2006)

GravediggA said:
			
		

> Just normal to be honest, most of the times, a higher Vdd give u no gain in overclocking, sometimes it makes it even worse, then before.
> 
> 2,4V is to much, try 2,2 - 2,25V.



ok, i gonna try it with less voltage  thx 

VDDQ should be a bit higher than VDD, right? e.g. VDDQ 2.25V and VDD 2.20V

c u


----------



## funkflix (Jan 14, 2006)

Turrican said:
			
		

> VDDQ should be a bit higher than VDD, right? e.g. VDDQ 2.25V and VDD 2.20V
> 
> c u



Yes! Good luck


----------



## ViperJohn (Jan 14, 2006)

Turrican said:
			
		

> ok, i gonna try it with less voltage  thx
> 
> VDDQ should be a bit higher than VDD, right? e.g. VDDQ 2.25V and VDD 2.20V
> 
> c u



Not on x850's.  On R420 cards you ran Vddq hotter than Vdd by .075 (which is decidedly against Samsung specs, due to a PWA layout quirk.  Vdd on x850 of 2.30 - 2.350 has been pretty much the best range with the Vddq at stock.  That is for Samsung chips.  If your card got the crap Infineons you will generally go no where with higher memory voltages.

With Samsungs then probably either your ramsinks are not getting the job done or the cores memory controllers are shutting your memory OC off early.

Viper


----------



## Turrican (Jan 14, 2006)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> Not on x850's.  On R420 cards you ran Vddq hotter than Vdd by .075 (which is decidedly against Samsung specs, due to a PWA layout quirk.  Vdd on x850 of 2.30 - 2.350 has been pretty much the best range with the Vddq at stock.  That is for Samsung chips.  If your card got the crap Infineons you will generally go no where with higher memory voltages.
> 
> With Samsungs then probably either your ramsinks are not getting the job done or the cores memory controllers are shutting your memory OC off early.
> 
> Viper



my x850 xt has got the 1.6ns samsung chips. 
the ram cooling is for sure no prob ( big cooper freezers+3x 80mm fans blowing on them.(the ram only get about ~35°C warm.))

/edit:
  i've tested 2.26V (VDD) & 2.28V (VDDQ) @ 610. 3dmark01 passed once. 3dmark 03 got crazy artifacts in the 2nd test+ BSOD.  

now, i will try vipers advice (vddq @ stock & vdd ~2.33V


----------



## ViperJohn (Jan 14, 2006)

Turrican said:
			
		

> my x850 xt has got the 1.6ns samsung chips.
> the ram cooling is for sure no prob ( big cooper freezers+3x 80mm fans blowing on them.(the ram only get about ~35°C warm.))
> 
> /edit:
> ...



Have never heard of Big Cooper Freezers.

I just went over the tech notes from all the x850's I have done (it's been a while lol).  Per card the Vdd they wanted (every card is different and there is no "one size fits all" settings) was from 2.225 to 2.350 with the Vddq running from .075 to .125 lower than Vdd on *PCIe cards*.  In all cases running the Vddq to hot KO'ed the memory OC

The memory OC ranged from 633 to 663 (with slightly tighter memory timings). One card only hit 609 memory, which is a real dud for an x850 PCIe card, and was due to the cores bad memory controller.  It sounds like your card core may have a poor memory controller too.

For x850 AGP cards, which use the R420 AGP card PWA, run the Vddq .075 higher than VDD.

When you test the memory OC temporarily back the core OC off a little just to be sure the core OC is not tripping the card up and fooling you into thinking it is the memory.

Viper


----------



## Turrican (Jan 14, 2006)

ok, i gonna try. i have got the PCI-E Version of the Card

oh btw. my bad, i meant Revoltec BGA RAM Freezer Cop*p*er Edition  
didn't know the exactly name first  

here's a pic


----------



## ViperJohn (Jan 14, 2006)

Turrican said:
			
		

> ok, i gonna try. i have got the PCI-E Version of the Card
> 
> oh btw. my bad, i meant Revoltec BGA RAM Freezer Cop*p*er Edition
> didn't know the exactly name first
> ...



Awh okay.  They are a decent sink if *forced air cooled*, which is what micro fin spacing is designed for, and you do not use cheap frag tape to mount em.

Be sure to keep em clean as dust bunnys build rapidly in the narrow fin spacing fan cooled.  As with any all CU sink tanish will build over time hurting their efficiency.

Viper


----------



## infrared (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey viperjohn, what's the best thermal past for the GPU and tape for the ramsinks? I'm getting the AC ATI silencer 5r2, which i've just ordered, but i wander if there's any better paste or tape i can use to aid efficiency.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Turrican (Jan 14, 2006)

hm, no matter what voltage i adjust i can't get past 600mhz, even when the core ist untouched and running @ standard(520). looks like i'm hitting a "wall" @ 600  

the strange thing is, that i can adjust the mem timings of the card (@ 600) without getting artifacts or lockups, so there must some more room to OC.  


i can set these timings without getting lockups,..

standard--->OC  

TRCDRD: 7--->6
TRCDWR: 4--->3
TRP: 5   --->untouched
TRAS: 14 --->13
TRRD: 5--->4
TWR: 7--->6
TR2W: CL+3clock--->CL+2clock
TW2R: 3 --->untouched
TR2R: USE TWR RULE--->untouched
TR2R: 2--->untouched
WR_LATENCY: 1.5--->untouched
CAS_LATENCY: 7--->untouched
CMD_LATENCY: 0--->untouched
STR_LATENCY: WR LATENCY--->untouched
REFRESH_RATE: 0x41-->0x75
TRFC: 27--->23

c u


----------



## funkflix (Jan 14, 2006)

The wall should be the Memory Controller, as Viper sad before. :-/


----------



## ViperJohn (Jan 14, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Hey viperjohn, what's the best thermal past for the GPU and tape for the ramsinks? I'm getting the AC ATI silencer 5r2, which i've just ordered, but i wander if there's any better paste or tape i can use to aid efficiency.
> 
> Thanks for any input.



I use AS5 on the cores.  For the memory I use my NSTIM.  Do not know who actually makes it but it is damn expensive stuff lol!

Viper


----------



## ViperJohn (Jan 14, 2006)

Turrican said:
			
		

> the strange thing is, that i can adjust the mem timings of the card



You just put the final nail into the core memory controller's coffin.  That is what is killing your memory OC and is why the chips are not responding to voltage increases and timing changes are not putting a dent in the memory OC.

Your timings look good but increase the TRCD-Read to 7 and increase TW2R to 4 for starters.

You can also D/L the memory chips datasheet from Samsung and try the tighter timings use on the slower speed rated chips too.

Viper


----------



## infrared (Jan 14, 2006)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> I use AS5 on the cores.  For the memory I use my NSTIM.  Do not know who actually makes it but it is damn expensive stuff lol!
> 
> Viper



Thanks 

Where do you get it from? lol, and what is it?

Sorry, lots of questions!


----------



## ViperJohn (Jan 14, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Where do you get it from? lol, and what is it?
> 
> Sorry, lots of questions!




Send me an email.

Viper


----------



## Turrican (Jan 15, 2006)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> You just put the final nail into the core memory controller's coffin.  That is what is killing your memory OC and is why the chips are not responding to voltage increases and timing changes are not putting a dent in the memory OC.
> 
> Your timings look good but increase the TRCD-Read to 7 and increase TW2R to 4 for starters.
> 
> ...



thanks viper, i will try it and downlaod the data sheets  

c u


----------



## lelek (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi!

I'm a noob to this page, to vmodding but I think I have an useful method and I want to share it with the Others(Lost ownz  ). So as I wrote to Urlyin in my e-mail(btw he's the one who encouraged me to write this down here, so thanks for that  ).

I decided to do the pencil vmod.

The main problem with the original pencil vmod technique that graphite only can be applied in a very thin layer, therefore it's conductivity is quite poor. So I thought somehow graphite powder should be applied on the place of the missing resistor.
So I made some powder using a sharp cutter on my mechanical pencils 0.5mm lead (I think it's HB graphite, not 2B, or I tried this with 4B pencils but HB was better), then I put only 1 or 2 drops of water in a small pot (actually it was the lid of a little bottle with a very short rim on it, so it was perfect in size to contain so little amount of water). After that the powder was dispersed into the water and I mixed the whole thing with the lead of my mechanical pencil. 
The HB graphite's powder is so refined that it only floats on the water, but it's possible to get some water and graphite powder aswell on the point of the pencil and after this, it can be literally painted with the point of the pencil between the two solder pads. After the water evaporates there's a perfect graphite bridge (and it sticks well so the air movement can't blow it off, but it's easy to remove it - for example with a little rubber) between the pads and it's thick enough to lower the resistance even to about 380KOhm(this is what I measured) from the original 430KOhm.
Finetuning the resistance is easy too. Again with the point of the mechanical pencil the width of the bridge can be reduced, so the resistance will increase. 
I myself tuned the resistance to about 400KOhm, the core voltage is about 1.51V now. The original was 1.41V at 430KOhm.
I have a PrimeCooler PC-VGAHG1 CU on the card - VF700 is out of stock everywhere here (Hungary, Budapest) so I bought this.
Btw this 0.1V means, the core is stable on 575 mhz instead of about 545mhz.
With the stock Cooler on 500mhz core the temperature was about 80C°.
Under load the core temperature climbs to 64C°(~560mhz,62C° with fullspeed fan) now. It was about 60-61C°(on lower core frequency~500mhz) before the Vmod so I think it will be OK on the long run.

Now the next step to get some air movement on the upper side of the card, because ram heatsinks are running a little hot on that side.

I hope this graphite painting thing will be useful for others who have problems because of the missing R1597.


----------



## infrared (Jan 25, 2006)

oh nice job!! Great thoughts!

The only prob is i can't get my ati silencer 5 off! 

Thanks for sharing, i'll give it a go asap.


----------



## 12k (Jan 29, 2006)

I finally got the mod fixed, one issue though, I use heatkiller watercooling, and my "water"cooling is chilled at -28 to -20 deg C so theres a bit insulation, that gives a problem... The thing is.. The measuring point for the VGPU is badly located :'( - So I havnt put a reading spot there.. - Can someone help me out? - I use a 9.83K ohm VR... 15 rounds to the right = 0 ohm... - I would like to hit around 1.775-1.85v on the vgpu, how many "rounds" would ya advise??

I need a table for ohm = vgpu 

Etc. 5K ohm = x-Vgpu, 7.6K ohm = x-Vgpu

- The VDD I got a measuring point on


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 30, 2006)

lelek said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'm a noob to this page, to vmodding but I think I have an useful method and I want to share it with the Others(Lost ownz  ). So as I wrote to Urlyin in my e-mail(btw he's the one who encouraged me to write this down here, so thanks for that  ).
> 
> ...


Thanks Lelek


----------



## XibaD (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi!

First of all I must say that your guide to vmod X800 is great! So much work is written there 

I tried to vmod de GPU of my ASUS X800XL with no results for me. Maybe I didn't paint well the solder pads, maybe yes but it does not work. I have no measuring stuff but ASUS has a sofware that measures VGPU and VDDq so the only thing I have to do is pencil mod carefully and watch if there is any changes in vgpu in windows. I "penciled" amongst the 2 solder pads, but it was of no use, the vgpu didn't change nor the oc capability of my X800XL AGP.

What I did wrong? Does the pencil line have to be much thick? How many times should I draw over?

Sorry for the questions, I'm noob in vmodding vga, and I don't want to kill this one


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 3, 2006)

XibaD said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> First of all I must say that your guide to vmod X800 is great! So much work is written there
> 
> ...



Do the Vid vmod .. much easier


----------



## XibaD (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok, I read it, seems easier. But I don't know exactly where to get a conductive pen. Could pencil work with this mod too?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## XibaD (Feb 3, 2006)

Can someone help me?


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 3, 2006)

XibaD said:
			
		

> Can someone help me?


First you should use a multimeter if you are going to do the pencil vmod  .... the conductive pen is also called a circuit writer like here or even a window defroster repair kit ..


----------



## XibaD (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok, finally with multimeter I tried pencil vgpu mod once again. Probing, I could raise vgpu to 1'48v, temps went high 2 3º (about 57º full). Is it safe with Zalman Vf700 or Ati Silencer?


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 6, 2006)

XibaD said:
			
		

> Ok, finally with multimeter I tried pencil vgpu mod once again. Probing, I could raise vgpu to 1'48v, temps went high 2 3º (about 57º full). Is it safe with Zalman Vf700 or Ati Silencer?



That is a safe temp XibaD .... so 57c is the temp at load?


----------



## XibaD (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, 57ºc is at full load (well it may get a little higher about 60º max). The OC capabilities increased about 15mhz without artifacts in core. But now I get artifacts in games with same frecuencies that before vmod didn't show any. Why this could be?


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2006)

XibaD ... that's the problem with the non resistor pencil mod .. the graphite doesn't like to stick to the two solder pads... it maybe that graphite has fallen off or been blown off ... what was the vcore before you did the vmod? did you check the ohms before and after?  ... did you cover it with tape?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 7, 2006)

Sapphire X800XL (R430) AGP with AC ATi Silencer 5 Rev 2, AS5 on the GPU. Could only do about 430/560 stable before the mod (at 1.35V default) - stable as in game/benchmark stable, although ATI Tool doesn't find any artifacts (with the slider to the left) down at about 425/530. Did the VID mod (my initial configuration was exactly the same as the one in the picture from the guide) to 1.55V using a normal 1K resistor. Now it is game/benchmark stable for 6+ hours at 460/560. Max temperature I hit  is in 3D Mark 2001 Nature test loop for over 3+ hrs - 59c. Is that ok?


----------



## XibaD (Feb 7, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> XibaD ... that's the problem with the non resistor pencil mod .. the graphite doesn't like to stick to the two solder pads... it maybe that graphite has fallen off or been blown off ... what was the vcore before you did the vmod? did you check the ohms before and after?  ... did you cover it with tape?



Yes, I covered all with tape. Before mod, my card showed (well I measured VGPU with ASUS software, because I'm afraid to blow up my card If I do wrong with multimeter) 1'33v, pretty low for this card. I had locks when trying to find max core in ati tray tools and so on. So I thought about modding.

I measured de resistor between the solder pads before the mod. With the multimeter in 20k ohm scale, it showed 0.44. Well, I put graphyte between the solders until it lowered to 0.40, then I checked VGPU with ASUS soft. It showed 1'47v. The temperature went high between 3 and 5 degrees higher, so I thought about removing a little graphite. I tried to blow some of it and tried to clean it with a little brush. It worked, ASUS soft show now 1'44, 145v. Perfect, temps went a little low and the core is more stable now (It seems that with 1'47v the only thing that I gained was overheat). Well I have a Zalman VF700 Al-Cu, but I'm thinking of changing to an ATI Silencer 5.

I found max core and mem with the extra energy  and it went high a little: 450/570 core mem stable without artifacts for 2 hours (the time that I had tested it). For example, Far Cry shows no artifacts with this overclock, Call of Duty 2 neither, but F.E.A.R. does. If I lower oc to default frecuencies, the artifacts are gone. It seems that F.E.A.R. and GPU oc does not work very well together, or that game overheats the GPU. I don't know.

And this are my experiences with the VMOD. Someone has anything to add? 

Thanks *Urlyin* for answering my questions.

P.D. : yes, I covered my work with tape, and my full temps are 60º w games and w zalman in 5v mode


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Sapphire X800XL (R430) AGP with AC ATi Silencer 5 Rev 2, AS5 on the GPU. Could only do about 430/560 stable before the mod (at 1.35V default) - stable as in game/benchmark stable, although ATI Tool doesn't find any artifacts (with the slider to the left) down at about 425/530. Did the VID mod (my initial configuration was exactly the same as the one in the picture from the guide) to 1.55V using a normal 1K resistor. Now it is game/benchmark stable for 6+ hours at 460/560. Max temperature I hit  is in 3D Mark 2001 Nature test loop for over 3+ hrs - 59c. Is that ok?



Raptor ... 59c is okay ... good job on the mod


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2006)

XibaD said:
			
		

> Yes, I covered all with tape. Before mod, my card showed (well I measured VGPU with ASUS software, because I'm afraid to blow up my card If I do wrong with multimeter) 1'33v, pretty low for this card. I had locks when trying to find max core in ati tray tools and so on. So I thought about modding.
> 
> I measured de resistor between the solder pads before the mod. With the multimeter in 20k ohm scale, it showed 0.44. Well, I put graphyte between the solders until it lowered to 0.40, then I checked VGPU with ASUS soft. It showed 1'47v. The temperature went high between 3 and 5 degrees higher, so I thought about removing a little graphite. I tried to blow some of it and tried to clean it with a little brush. It worked, ASUS soft show now 1'44, 145v. Perfect, temps went a little low and the core is more stable now (It seems that with 1'47v the only thing that I gained was overheat). Well I have a Zalman VF700 Al-Cu, but I'm thinking of changing to an ATI Silencer 5.
> 
> ...



XibaD ... I wouldn't trust the ASUS program as far as I could throw W1zzard... I don't see how a .04k ohm drop would give you close to a .10v increase to vcore..  really do think you should check out the Vid Vmod.. it's not permanent and you'll get a more exact increase in voltage ...


----------



## XibaD (Feb 7, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> XibaD ... I wouldn't trust the ASUS program as far as I could throw W1zzard... I don't see how a .04k ohm drop would give you close to a .10v increase to vcore..  really do think you should check out the Vid Vmod.. it's not permanent and you'll get a more exact increase in voltage ...



But starting with 1'35v configuration, I can't reach 1'45v, only 1'4v or 1'55v with VID VMOD, do I? What do you mean It's not permanent?

I figured out from your article that (for example) to pass from 1'35v core to 1'4v core the only I have to do is join the VID0 solder pads with a conductive pen, its that correct?

Sorry for so many questions


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2006)

XibaD said:
			
		

> But starting with 1'35v configuration, I can't reach 1'45v, only 1'4v or 1'55v with VID VMOD, do I? What do you mean It's not permanent?
> 
> I figured out from your article that (for example) to pass from 1'35v core to 1'4v core the only I have to do is join the VID0 solder pads with a conductive pen, its that correct?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions



NP .. that is correct ... you can clean off the conductive pen with alcohol ...


----------



## XibaD (Feb 7, 2006)

There is no way to increase VGPU to 1'45v with vid vmod?


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2006)

What is your VID code 01101?


----------



## XibaD (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, thats my vid now


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2006)

You'd have to go to the 1.55v which wouldn't be bad if you don't go to high on the oc and keep an eye on the temps ...


----------



## XibaD (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes I know. But I was following the guide exactly, and as it says not passing 1'55v, I didn't consider that option  (and I want to get the most of my card's OC)

Well, thanks anyway, I'll see what I can do. First of all is to buy a conductive pen


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah ... it's a "Catch 22" you'll find it hard to do the pencil vmod and don't like me discourage you in that attempt... just don't rely on the ASUS prog to get your voltages ... the VID Vmod is a much easier option in that you just need to connect the dots per say ... even though you are running at a higher voltage but at stock speeds you shouldn't notice very high temps until you go to overclock where the temps will start to overwhelm your cooling ...  just need to be careful take it a little bit at a time to find the median between oc and heat, possibly obtain better cooling down the road ...


----------



## XibaD (Feb 7, 2006)

By the way I will remove soon the Zalman and I will buy an ATI Silencer 5 for this card to see if I can lower the temperatures a little more. For now (and with this shitty pencil vmod) I reach 450/570 with 60º at full load and with Zalman in 5v mode (oh yeah, silence baby )

Thanks again dude!


----------



## infrared (Feb 7, 2006)

The measuring point on my x800 for the vgpu mod is covered by my ati silencer backplate. If i install a VR, and start from maximum resistance, and slowly reducing it to increase voltage, can i judge the optimum voltage just by slowly making small adjustments and monitoring temperature?

I'm thinking this method wouldn't work for the ram though


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 8, 2006)

Infrared ... a 10k VR set at 10k will give you around .04v on the vcore, so yes you could work out the math if you wanted to to it that way but I would suggest if you are going through the trouble of soldering the VR you might as well solder a wire on the measure point to the top the of PCB and get an accurate reading... look here to see some of the setups that people have posted ... because if you lose count on how manys time you turned it or get confused ...


----------



## infrared (Feb 8, 2006)

man... why didn't i think of that 

Thanks for the hint m8


----------



## Kai (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi everyone! I' m new to the forum, but I've been a reader for quite some time!

Well, on with the question!

I have a Sapphire GTO2 Dual-DVI. These cards come with the 16 pipelines already unlocked as you might know. Therefore, all is needed is to o/c the card to X850XTPE speeds!

And here is the prob: I o/c to 540/590 and let ATITool run with the 3D view enabled. Temperature is between 58-61 deg after a few minutes. And a few minutes later the screen goes black and I have to reset the system!
I don't see any artifacts, just the black screen that happens unexpectedly!

I suspected the PSU at first, but I tested 3 of them and currently I am with an Enermax 535W, so power shouldn't be a prob!

Do you think that this instability could be resolved with a V-mod?
It it logical to have the black screen without artifacts or it could be a mobo problem?

Thanx!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2006)

temps seem good (at 70C+ you may start to have heat issues) you've ruled out PSU too. You can try a mod,but keep in mind you lose the warranty, and can kill the card. I may sound negative, but i and a few others here have indeed killed cards modding them, its a warning beginners need to hear.

That said, Try the pencil mod first so you get the hang of things.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, my card was also unlocked. But there still is a problem. What happend to me was that the system was reading the card as a X800XL - R430 core - with same speeds & 16 pipeline.

So, I had to "Force" flash the video bios to a X850XT so that it would instal the correct R480 Cat drivers. Now it runs even faster @ same speeds as the R430.


----------



## Kai (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried flashing with the X850XT PE BIOS (which I downloaded from techpowerup/ATI Bios'es) but the results were worse for me!
It wouldn't even complete the first 3D Mark 05 test! It would just hang at some point and need reset again!
Is it some other BIOS you are using? Mine reads as X800 Series and R430 core...

I don't want to use the X850 non-PE BIOS because I need the VIVO option!
(And I' m not sure it would work either...)


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, the X850XT bios worked for me & has full VIVO support. Oh, and the reason why your system was unstable was because your GPU & GDDR3 Ram was running hot due to the increased speeds of the X850XT PE.  But it is better to flash to the slower X850XT & then OC it if you want.

P.S. you can also modify the X850XT bios & enable VIVO if it is not enabled that is. You can also look at the bios options before U flash to make sure it is activated.


----------



## Kai (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanx for the tip!  
I thought that the PE had VIVO enabled (besides higher clocks) while the "simple" XT didn't...
I will try flashing with XT BIOS this afternoon and see what I come up with.

I' m not sure whether the problem is due to the higher temps though, because 3D Mark 05 runs fine when I simply o/c the card to PE speeds using ATI Tool! Could the XT-PE BIOS introduce more heat at the same speeds?


----------



## XibaD (Feb 9, 2006)

Kai said:
			
		

> Thanx for the tip!
> I thought that the PE had VIVO enabled (besides higher clocks) while the "simple" XT didn't...
> I will try flashing with XT BIOS this afternoon and see what I come up with.
> 
> I' m not sure whether the problem is due to the higher temps though, because 3D Mark 05 runs fine when I simply o/c the card to PE speeds using ATI Tool! Could the XT-PE BIOS introduce more heat at the same speeds?



That problem was the same I had with my X800XL until I did the vmod. It was due to a lack of voltage in the core I think. Try to increase a little the vgpu.


----------



## infrared (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, even with my ati silencer and some AS5, it only gets up to 470mhz. I'm doing the VGPU mod as soon as i get a 10k resistor  But i've heard they'll go up to 520mhz if you get the voltage right? True?


----------



## XibaD (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I have it vmodded somehow to 1'45v and..... well my core only reachs 455 safely (with fresh air lol). But as *Urlyin* said it's not a good mod the pencil one, maybe thats the problem. I'll try to do the vid vmod later


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2006)

*Use the RaBiT v1.7 Video Bios Editor for Radeon FIRST!!!!!!!*

Well, as you can all see I am running my X800GTO2 after the X850XT flash & with NO volt modding @ 600MHz core & 1260MHz GDDR3 mem.

But I could not run that speed when my system thought it was the X800XL. I think with the bios flash, it may acually regulate the proper needed voltage or something.

Anyway, everybody, before you flash, use the RaBiT v1.7 Radeon video editor to see if the X850XT supports VIVO. The one I have already supports it. Here is a link to how it looks.

Link.
http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/271/rabitv171tn.jpg


----------



## infrared (Feb 9, 2006)

The voltage is all hardware regulated and the bios flash with do nothing concerning that. It works by changing the way everything communicates with the core, so yes, having the correct bios will enhance speed a little.

XibaD and me both have the X800XL, with the REAL R430 cores, that's why our cards won't clock anywhere near as fast as yours. Therefore we move into voltmodding to get the speed we want. 600mhz sounds about right for your card, but it could always go further


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2006)

Ya, only with a volt mod I can probably take it to 650MHz +.

I was running it @ around 630MHz but found it to be a little unstable in games like Quake 4 & BF2, so I had to decrease to 600MHz to make sure my system was 10000% stable.

But later on I found out that it was not my 630MHz OC which made it unstalbe, it was my CPU OC. I forgot to up the CPU vCore alittle when I was running it @ 2.86 GHz from its original OC of 2.81 GHz.

But now I havent gotten around in OC'ing the GTO2 to 630MHz to see how it plays out.

With my system the way it is,
3D Mark 2001 = 33531
3D Mark 2003 = 15388
3D Mark 2005 = 7323
3D Mark 3006 = 2410 (Can't run SM3)
Aquamark 3   = 91553
GPU = 13667
CPU = 13846


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2006)

I am also getting the X1900XT in about a 1 to 2 weeks or even in a few days. It all depends on how it plays out for me & my money stash I've been saving for a wile now.

I also will probably sell my GTO2 the way it is @ stock X850XT speeds.


----------



## XibaD (Feb 9, 2006)

Super XP said:
			
		

> With my system the way it is,
> 3D Mark 2001 = 33531
> 3D Mark 2003 = 15388
> 3D Mark 2005 = 7323
> ...



Damn! These are awesome scores man!   If only I could reach them


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks though they are not fast enough for me. I want more & more LOL, having PC's as my main hobby is a dangerous this LOL,

Now my massive custom built system needs more. Like 2 x X1900's OC'ed to @ least 900MHz Core & 2000MHz GDDR3 Mem.
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2941/mysupermod25lf.jpg


----------



## XibaD (Feb 9, 2006)

jesus christ


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2006)

What is wrong? LOL, you look worried or something LOL, 

YOu can vote for my case if you like  
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/188

I completely custom built it from the ground up with a nice powerful 900 GPH water pump. It is also "VERY VERY" quiet, unless I crank up my 8 fan controllers to MAX, then it just sounds like a Hellicopter out of control LOL,

Take Care,


----------



## Kai (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, I tried flashing with X850XT BIOS (tried several versions, including the ones from ATI, Sapphire and Club 3D) and here are the results:

- The card fan is TURNED OFF after POST and NEVER starts again!!! Even after 3D Mark starts!!! The only solution is to override fan speeds with ATI tool, but what's the point in flashing then?
What BIOS are you people using? Does it work or you override fan speeds?

- Testing the card with X850 & original (X800GTO) BIOS at the SAME speeds (520/540) revealed that X850 BIOS gains it about 150 points in 3D Mark 05! (6250 from 6100 - about 300 points less than X800GTO@PE speeds).
Is it only an R480 core identification issue or there are additional features in X850 BIOS?



PS. Sorry if these questions are irrelevant to Vmod, admins please move the post if you think so.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2006)

Kai said:
			
		

> Well, I tried flashing with X850XT BIOS (tried several versions, including the ones from ATI, Sapphire and Club 3D) and here are the results:
> 
> - The card fan is TURNED OFF after POST and NEVER starts again!!! Even after 3D Mark starts!!! The only solution is to override fan speeds with ATI tool, but what's the point in flashing then?
> What BIOS are you people using? Does it work or you override fan speeds?
> ...



Did you flash a X800GTO2 ? if so then you should only be using the Sapphire X850XT bios, no other one.


----------



## Kai (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, that's the one I used first. The results were the same as with the other BIOS'es though...
Was it supposed to keep the fans running normally?

Where did you download the X850XT BIOS? I got the one from techpowerup/ATI BIOS.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2006)

I too also got the bios from there. Maybe you should use RaBiT 1.7 editor to edit the bios & make sure that the Fans run according the temps & such.


----------



## Kai (Feb 10, 2006)

Hmm... is there such an option in RaBiT? I can't see anything relevant to the fan speeds. Do you mean with a hex editor?
Are your fan speeds dynamic using the X850 BIOS or you override with ATI Tool?

[Edit] Which tools did you use for flashing? Was it flashrom, modified flashrom or atiflash? It seems it could make a difference according to this thread!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=5103&page=3


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2006)

I used ATIWinFlash & RaBiT 1.7 to check to make sure it was the right bios. I have no problem with my fan. It is always on, and when I am benching or playing games, it gets louder a little. 

But right now, I took of the Fan & put a water block instead for my water cooling system.

I guess for now use ATI Tool. But I still don't know why your fan is not working?!?!


----------



## Kai (Feb 10, 2006)

Could you please (or anyone else) post the original X800GTO2 Dual-DVI BIOS? The one in techpowerup reads "X800 XL" with RaBiT and my original died along with an old 3,5" drive...
thx


----------



## infrared (Feb 10, 2006)

I just did the vgpu, vdd and vddq voltmods.

I used 1x 10k 22turn for the vgpu and 2x 50k 22turn resistors for the vdd and vddq.

I got absolutely no more speed out of my r430 core... It just sucks so bad. I know the mod is working because i can see the temperature rising as i increase the voltage. Took it all the way to 1.7v, and still nothing gained.

On the memory, i went from a max of 555mhz to 610mhz!!!


----------



## 12k (Feb 13, 2006)

will VDDQ mod do me good?
I run 2.68v @ VDD, and vgpu's quite high as well, dont know how high exactly, but high... - The card does benchies at 723/660, tweaked timmings.


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 13, 2006)

12k said:
			
		

> will VDDQ mod do me good?
> I run 2.68v @ VDD, and vgpu's quite high as well, dont know how high exactly, but high... - The card does benchies at 723/660, tweaked timmings.



I answered your PM 12k  ..


----------



## 12k (Feb 14, 2006)

Its a PCI-E x850XT 

Guess vddq aint that important then, but 2.67-2.68v is quite high.... - Reached my goal though... no1 @ ORB in x850XT, 05. WHQL approved, I reached 8840marks.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2006)

f@ck! thats X1800XT speeds there! good work man!


----------



## KGB44 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys...

I want to ask, if i can solve my fan problem too.

I have flashed Sapphire X850XT PE BIOS PCI-E but my fan runs only with ATI Tray Tools @ 100%. No regulation anymore 


Can i "tune" the BIOS for other Fan speeds?


THX


----------



## s7e9h3n (Feb 17, 2006)

12k said:
			
		

> Its a PCI-E x850XT
> 
> Guess vddq aint that important then, but 2.67-2.68v is quite high.... - Reached my goal though... no1 @ ORB in x850XT, 05. WHQL approved, I reached 8840marks.


Hey, I know you  
BTW, I'm still trying to find the best values for VDD/VDDQ on my x850xtpe.  Currently, I'm running 1.74Vgpu, 2.44VDD + VDDQ:

x850xtpe @ 793-789/685:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8899625


----------



## 12k (Feb 17, 2006)

I dont know my VGPU 

Hmm, does VDDQ help? - I got faith in 200mhz CPU boost will give me 200 marks in 05.. And I got... 50mhz more in GPU, 40 in GFX mem, just needs to cool it down properly, but impossible without another CPU, or - another pair of ram... But I think 2x 256MB gives worse results in 05 than 2x 512 

Anyhow, going for 9.500 some day - might get lend a cascade or even better, a tube for GPU, and then use LN2 on gfx...


----------



## s7e9h3n (Feb 17, 2006)

12k said:
			
		

> I dont know my VGPU
> 
> Hmm, does VDDQ help? - I got faith in 200mhz CPU boost will give me 200 marks in 05.. And I got... 50mhz more in GPU, 40 in GFX mem, just needs to cool it down properly, but impossible without another CPU, or - another pair of ram... But I think 2x 256MB gives worse results in 05 than 2x 512
> 
> Anyhow, going for 9.500 some day - might get lend a cascade or even better, a tube for GPU, and then use LN2 on gfx...


9500 is the WR for an x850xtpe on '05........


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 17, 2006)

12k said:
			
		

> I dont know my VGPU
> 
> Hmm, does VDDQ help? - I got faith in 200mhz CPU boost will give me 200 marks in 05.. And I got... 50mhz more in GPU, 40 in GFX mem, just needs to cool it down properly, but impossible without another CPU, or - another pair of ram... But I think 2x 256MB gives worse results in 05 than 2x 512
> 
> Anyhow, going for 9.500 some day - might get lend a cascade or even better, a tube for GPU, and then use LN2 on gfx...



Talk to jason57570 he's a DICE man .... was having his design machined and selling them at one point


----------



## 12k (Feb 17, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Talk to jason57570 he's a DICE man .... was having his design machined and selling them at one point



I dont know if he's about to sell, but a fellow danish clocker has a tube for x8xx series cards, made by Gabbax... - But I doubt he wants to sell


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 17, 2006)

Have a machine shop nearby?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 17, 2006)

Any suggestions on what is the best way to OC the X1900XT ?

Thanks.


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 18, 2006)

Super XP said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on what is the best way to OC the X1900XT ?
> 
> Thanks.



haven't got my hands on one yet Super ...  nor have I seen anyone else post one yet... haven't been looking real hard either... I assume you were talking about vmods ... have you seen this thread here


----------



## Super XP (Feb 18, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> haven't got my hands on one yet Super ...  nor have I seen anyone else post one yet... haven't been looking real hard either... I assume you were talking about vmods ... have you seen this thread here



O.K. thanks, but I thought all X1800's & X1900's have auto voltage regulations or something. Like when you OC the voltage auto adjusts to accomidate the OC. But I do here that you should never OC the 2D engine, and to only touch the 3D, or you will have major problems & even damage the card.

Thanks


----------



## KGB44 (Feb 18, 2006)

Reached now 614/650 with a little VMOD for VCore and VMem...


1,43V for the Core, and 0,10V more for Mem. With Stock Cooler running 55°C or max. 63°C.


3D Mark 2003 Score: 14931 Points...without any Optimized Drivers or something, only more Frequency


----------



## Stormlord (Feb 23, 2006)

hello

i want to use the igpu v-mod with my sapphire x800xl (blue pcb) ..  i tried at first with pencil mod 1.4v .. my videocard is running now rockstable with 450/555mhz (@stock 441/555mhz with 1.35v)

now i want to raise the v-core to 1.55v .. my ati-card is watercooled and works with 1.40v at 39°C under load

my ati has no seperate 12v adapter .. could my videocard operate 24/7 with 1.55v or is it to dangerous (effects like electronic migration)

greets
-crusader-


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 24, 2006)

Stormlord said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> i want to use the igpu v-mod with my sapphire x800xl (blue pcb) ..  i tried at first with pencil mod 1.4v .. my videocard is running now rockstable with 450/555mhz (@stock 441/555mhz with 1.35v)
> 
> ...



You don't need the IGPU ...  water cooling and vcore at 1.55v ... you should be good 24/7


----------



## ViperJohn (Feb 25, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> You don't need the IGPU ...  water cooling and vcore at 1.55v ... you should be good 24/7




Awh good you saved me time to say it lol.

Viper


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 25, 2006)

Storm ... did you mean the VID Vmod... because I don't think you're going to get 1.55v by doing the pencil vmod ... unless you have a card with the resistor at r1597... did you pencil the two solder pads?


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 25, 2006)

ViperJohn said:
			
		

> Awh good you saved me time to say it lol.
> 
> Viper



LOL ... I need to answer these so you can keep working ... hehe


----------



## Stormlord (Feb 26, 2006)

hi urlyin

yes i mean the pencil-mod for solder pads






at the moment i use 1.4v .. next one i try 1.55v by pencil-mod






it should be harmless with 1.55v and 40°C @burn !?

greets
-stormlord


----------



## infrared (Feb 26, 2006)

You should get yourself some variable resistors. As long as you've got a steady hand and are fairly good with a soldiering iron, it's not too tricky, and gives you much better voltage control.


----------



## Stormlord (Feb 26, 2006)

hi infrared

i think 1.55v should be ok for my x800xl if the voltage is stable .. i hope its not to much for the next 2 years .. thats only the problem cause i dont want to kill my ati 

greets
-stormlord-


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 26, 2006)

Stormlord said:
			
		

> hi urlyin
> 
> yes i mean the pencil-mod for solder pads
> 
> ...



You lost me Storm ... the Pencil vmod on the two solder points is a different vmod from the VID vmod which requires you either solder or use a conductive pen to create a different voltage...


----------



## Stormlord (Feb 27, 2006)

hi urlyin

ok .. i mean the VID Vmod and use an 2B pencil to connect the two solder pads (VID 0 [pin 10]) as in the table described, to increase the voltage from 1.35v to 1.40v

now i want to increase the voltage to 1.55v with the same principle .. i hope its not to risky for the next 2 years with about 40°C (with ati tool - artifact test) 

greets
-stormlord-


----------



## infrared (Feb 27, 2006)

that's a pretty sweet temperature! You'd be fine up to 1.6v i expect.

What cooler are you using?

good luck 
~IR


----------



## Stormlord (Feb 27, 2006)

hi infrared

thx .. i have a "lics Arcticfreezer aaf-x800/x850" for my ati x800xl










http://www.liquid-cool.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_32&products_id=483

..but in my internal water circulation i use a dual and a tripple radiator to get this nice temperatures 

@infrared
by the way .. i found in your signature "R.I.P. ATI X800XL" .. how can that happened?

greets
-stormlord-


----------



## infrared (Feb 27, 2006)

I was closing my case, and dropped a screw, and it landed across the contacts on the Variable Resistor, shorted out the VDD mod, instantly killing my card 

It was awsome, did 480/610 with R430 core and 2.0ns memory.

Anyway, i've undone the mods, and returned it to stock, and am in the process of getting it RMA'd, but i'ved asked if i can swap it for the sapphire x800gto2, since it's the same price.

oo, nice cooler!!!


----------



## Stormlord (Feb 28, 2006)

hi infrared

oh .. thats a really terrible with this shorted 

which voltage had you used to get 480/610mhz?

greets
-stormlord-


----------



## infrared (Feb 28, 2006)

I was using stock voltage on the core, because overvolting it didn't make any difference, even up to 1.7v, the memory was running at 2.10v and 2.45v i think. Not completely sure though.

Getting my Sapphire x800gto2 soon tho  can't wait!


----------



## TsvetanVR (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey guys . Is there anyone with X800XL and Zalman VF700 that can tell me how high on frequences he got ???
And what is the max safe temp where i must stop pushing mhz ?

P.S. I get to 425/580 without vmods at about 62C
P.S.2 Strange . In AtiTool on 580 memory i get lots of artifacts but in games and 3dmarks there are none


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah i had that setup. i got sweet fuck all, my cards a dud. i cant OC at all, or it just crashes randomly on me.

psst: ATI tool can have bugs  try an older version, or a newer one.

edit: mine died around 75C+ before it started playing up, now its at stock i've had it at 100C+ without issues   i had a fan die, ATI tool said 100C, touched heatpipe, burned hand, said OMFG and stopped playing BF2


----------



## TsvetanVR (Mar 3, 2006)

I am using "The last stable version" on their site 

Edit: I think to OC with Redline(Came on a CD with my Video)  from now on!


----------



## MaRiO (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi! 

I have a question:

Could I make this vCore Mod to my Sapphire X800GTO Fireblade edition?

I have seen that my ATI have the same chip that the Sapphire that you put in the first page of this thread and I want be sure.

















Thanks!

P.D. sorry but my english isnt very good


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 7, 2006)

MaRiO ... indeed it looks like it's the same .. i'd do the vid vmod if you are not soldering VRs ... let us know how you make out ..


----------



## MaRiO (Mar 7, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> MaRiO ... indeed it looks like it's the same .. i'd do the vid vmod if you are not soldering VRs ... let us know how you make out ..



ohh! thanks!

Can I understand that the VID Vmod is possible in my x800gto fireblade if I am not solder VR´s?

And you want that I say how I make the vmod?

Sorry, but how I said, my english is very bad and I dont understand you very well

If I am wrong, please, say me

Thank you very much


----------



## MaRiO (Mar 7, 2006)

Can I make vCore Mod of this way?












I am interested in this vmod  but i dont know how is the vid´s in this moments, (activate: vid 1 + 2 + 3 and vid 4 disactivated or vid 1 activated and the others desactivated...)

Thanks


----------



## MaRiO (Mar 10, 2006)

nothing?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2006)

Mario .. from the article on the Vid vmod



			
				Urlyin said:
			
		

> The VID Vmod requires a conductive pen or jumper to work. Looking at the image above, labeled VID Vmod, we can ascertain our default factory voltage by the placement of the SMR resistors by using the VID table below it. The picture shows a card with VID code 01101, which is 1.35V. By looking at the VID Vmod pic we can see, that there are SMD resistors at VID1, VID4 following the lines from pins 10 & 7 and by using the VID Table we use a zero(0) to show a resistor is present, with a 1 meaning no resistor present. So using 1.35V as an example to up the voltage using the VID setting we would use the VID table to determine a higher voltage with the same two SMR in place like the 1.55V setting to which we just connect the solder pads at VID2 with our conductive pen. Which would give a VID code of 01001. Unfortunately this limits our choices and for those with a 1.40V default voltage means the next available VID setting would be 1.60V without removing a SMR. Of course all is not lost if you are using a Water Block for cooling.


----------



## MaRiO (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks guy!

i must test with a voltimeter all the vids and of this way,and i will know if it is 010010 or 011001, or... - true?

Thanks


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2006)

MaRiO said:
			
		

> thanks guy!
> 
> i must test with a voltimeter all the vids and of this way,and i will know if it is 010010 or 011001, or... - true?
> 
> Thanks



No Mario the Picture has the layout and you need to verify the VID voltage by the chart to determine what your default voltage is ... then you can decide on which one to connect to up the voltage


----------



## MaRiO (Mar 10, 2006)

and how I can make this?

Thanks


----------



## MooSey (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey fella's

just carried out the pencil mod on my X800XL. I'd love to say I got 500/600 but alas i only got 465/535 (450/525 previous to mod)to complete 3Dmark05/06. Im sure i could push the voltage levels up but like the article sez, I don't wanna get greedy! Looking at some of the clocks here im sure mine's an old duffer. (AGP by the way).
My card has a Zalman VF700CU fan on board, temps never topped 45 deg C.
Thanks Urlyin anyway, a good article and well described. (I managed to get 1.45v on the R1597 solder pads with pencil, maybe I'll try the VID mod instead).
Any other mods/tweaks i can do to this card to prolong its soon to be upgraded limited life?


----------



## infrared (Mar 11, 2006)

the R430 core really doesn't like too much voltage. I got nothing out of voltmodding my core. I did however get a significant increase on the memory. Went from 550mhz to 610mhz  Thats using the maximum safe recommended voltages btw, and with an AC ATI silencer cooling the memory.


----------



## Erasage (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi

I am new here on this forum and have a quick question about the VR voltmod. For the GPU vmod can I use a 5k variable resistor instead of a 10k? and can I use 50k variable resistors for the vdd and vddq mods. 
The only problem I see for the gpu mod will be a higher increase in gpu voltage than when using a 10k VR. Applying the rule of thumb mentioned in the article, that a 10k VR will get you 0.04V increase would mean that when I start out at 5k I would probably get around a 0.1V increase?! Can anybody verify that? I am using water so 1,5V-1,6V should be fine.

When using the 50k VRs instead of the 20K VRs I would probably have to turn the resistanz down some more before seeing the same results as with the 20k VR, is that correct?


----------



## infrared (Mar 20, 2006)

the 50k VRs for the resistors are fine, that's what i ended up using. But beware, you will be turning the resistance down, and at first the voltage will rise slowly, but after you get below 16k, the voltage increases very quickly. I nearly made that mistake with my x800xl, very easy to become inpatient, and start doing 3 turns at a time  - not a good idea 

The 5k VR would be risky, it might work, but if you could get a 10k, it would be much safer.


----------



## Erasage (Mar 21, 2006)

Could anybody check what voltage to the core they get when turning their VR to 5k ohms? Or maybe someone has some info on whta voltage the gpu gets with 6k or 7k?
Thanks guys

Ok I have measured the initial resistance for my Card and my multimeter tells me 0.433kohm which is 433ohm don´t know why it just doesn´t say the second one. Anyway I have done the math and since this is really nothing else than 2 resistors in parallel ->

R = 433*5K/(433+5K) = 398.5ohm which is pretty close to the R = 420*10K/(420+10K) = 403ohms mentioned in the article.

Since my Card has a standard VGPU of 1,42V 5K ohm should give me about a 36ohm drop which should translate into a boost vgpu of about 0.08-0.1V resulting in a vgpu of about 1,5V

I just really don´t whant to mess up my card so can anybody tell me if my math is right and is there really a linear correlation between the resistance and the resulting gpu voltage. Cause Infrared just mentioned someting about the voltage increasing quicker when the resistance is below a certain point??


----------



## Erasage (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I did the mod and turns out the math I did was right 

I did the vdd and vddq mods with the 50k VRs. Not wanting to trash my card with the 5k VR for the gpu mod I started out doing the pencil mod slowly dercreasing the resistance until I reached about 398ohm. From there I soldered in the 5k VR and all was good with the gpu getting 1,53V.

I am pretty happy with my OC. This is a X800GTO with 12pipes unlocked to 16pipes. Standard clocks are 400,490. No Voltmod I was able to do about 620,560 now with the voltmod and 1.6V to the core and Vdd and vddq @ 2.15V I am able to do 670,580 . Temperature on the core is max. around 48C

The ram even did 600mhz, but for that I had to lower the GPU clock to about 600mhz as well.


----------



## infrared (Mar 22, 2006)

Great, nice job.

If you wanted a little more, the vdd voltage can go up a little bit. Maximum is 2.45v. I'm pretty sure that's what i used on my x800xl, and was getting 610mhz stable easily. What cooler is on your card? If the ram isn't cooled, you've got about the right voltage now.


----------



## Erasage (Mar 22, 2006)

I am using an old cpu waterblock on the Card, Innovatek Rev 3.0, it used to be one of the best cpu coolers out there. I fitted some heatsinks on the rams. So maybe I can even up the voltage some more for the ram? I want it to be 24/7 stable and safe though.

I have attached some pics so you can take a look at the setup.
I am considering cooling the voltage regulators as they get really hot.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 22, 2006)

Erasage said:
			
		

> I am using an old cpu waterblock on the Card, Innovatek Rev 3.0, it used to be one of the best cpu coolers out there. I fitted some heatsinks on the rams. So maybe I can even up the voltage some more for the ram? I want it to be 24/7 stable and safe though.
> 
> I have attached some pics so you can take a look at the setup.
> I am considering cooling the voltage regulators as they get really hot.



Where there's a will there's a way   nicely done Erasage ...  now you can post your pics here


----------



## Turrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi

Last week i got my new Connect 3D X850XT from the RMA.

the last one wasn't that good in ocing. i was only able to reach 615/595 /w mem-tweak and Vmods.

But my new X850 XT is a really good one.  

Now i'm at 660/610 (only VGPU Mod, VDDR/VDDQ will follow).
The Card is watercooled and running with 1.73V. 
I hope there's more room for ocing  

in 3dmark 05 i already get ~7500 3DMarks  

greetings Turrican


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 12, 2006)

Turrican said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Last week i got my new Connect 3D X850XT from the RMA.
> 
> ...




Well done


----------



## =ACID RAIN= (May 9, 2006)

Just wanted to post about the success of this mod, and also to thank the writers.  All I've done is the vgpu mod, which is currently at 1.65v and passing 3dmark05 at 675MHz.  I haven't found the limit yet for this voltage it seems  

The memory at stock voltage hits 660 benchable, but haven't tested it thoroughly.  

Seems like I've got a little gem here


----------



## saber63 (Jun 8, 2006)

just alittle confused, were using a rather large VR (100k-10k ohms) for adjusting the voltage, why not get a 0-1k ohm VR and slap it on the soilder pads that are giving me about 434ohms?

just curious
saber63

ps i love this post and the pics, mmmmmmmm pics


----------



## infrared (Jun 8, 2006)

for the vgpu we're using  a 10k - 0k VR, 10k gives slightly over stock voltage, and you just reduce the resistance to suit.


----------



## saber63 (Jun 9, 2006)

hmmmmmmm well this seems odd, im using air cooling (rather large though) and at 1.475V(1.45 loaded) i get only 52-53 degreas c thats with max oc before i think it runs out of voltage ( screen goes black) and it seems to go higher with more voltage,    SO im curios to why i see a hard lock before artifacts, im coming from a 9700pro so it artifacted alot at high ocs.    so um what should i do, i think it might be my power supples sucking, im not sure. should i do the igpu mod? i havent yet. i havent done any 3dmarks yet cause im lazy  

im sorry if this is the wrong thread, new to this fourm, and most of these seem like there related to the volt mod.

thank you for your time

levi danzer


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2006)

X800 cards pretty much always hard locked instead of artifacting. I dont know the reason, but it happens even without voltmods.


----------



## saber63 (Jun 9, 2006)

oh ok, well that does make sense, its just alittle un called for  your chugging along no artifacts, then BAM everything goes to poop.  
thank you very much for that info, now i know! thank you very very much  
i feel kinda like this now  hehehe. btw this mod works great! i was normaly getting about 560/600 now ive gotten 596/612

oddly im giving my card 1.475 volts on air, and when i give it a load, it jumps to 1.5v!!!! but i still am not even hitting 55oC yet, so is it safe for more voltage? or not?

thank you one last time
saber63


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2006)

I cant help more here, i moved on to an x1800 a few months ago so i'm outdated on x800 details


----------



## infrared (Jun 10, 2006)

There is no "hard lock" on the cards, If the card is crashing before artifacting, set the highest *stable* clock (as in, no black screen), and leave the 3d view open overnight. Sometimes it takes a few nights to do, but eventually the core will bed in and stop crashing. The problem lies with a faulty core, and performing a long 'burn in' can often cure the problem. Sometimes on the old x800gto2's that had the 4 pipes locked would be ok with 12pipelines, and would start crashing before artifacting when the previously unused pipelines were unlocked. The problem goes away with use.

Voltages...

Try pusing up to 1.52v, as long as the temps are ok, it should be safe enough.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2006)

! is that true infrared? maybe i shouldnt have given up on my x800XL after all....


----------



## infrared (Jun 11, 2006)

Yep, My x800gto2 used to crash at 560mhz, and after about a week of heavy gaming, plus leaving atitool open overnight the problem went away. I'm not sure it will work in all cases, but it's deffinatly worth a try.

x800xl, r430 core... only ~50mhz overclocking potential. I had one, the memory was good on it, but i'm glad it died tbh 

Edit: come to think of it, my x800xl had the same prob when i first got it... very strange.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2006)

i'll keep that in mind that long burn ins are a good idea for those cards then. my x800xl never OC'd well at all, it just hard locked.


----------



## vudoo (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi. I soldered a 10K pot for the GPU. My stock voltage was like 1.403. After mod, it's 1.462. I'm turning the pot to the right and it's not changing my voltage at all. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## infrared (Jun 14, 2006)

How many turns is the pot? I've got a 22turn pot on mine, and it takes roughly 10 turns before anything happens, so you're probably not doing anything wrong 

Don't get impatient with it, it's really easy to do 5 turns at a time between measuring, and end up frying your card when the voltage does go up. If you can, get a friend to hold the probe of the DMM to the measure point while you adjust the pot, or you can soldier a wire to the measure point like i did.

[AK]Zip:

I've had a look at your card, and i can see your prob. Looks like the points to place the VR's are there, but the measure points are no-where to be found. I'll give urlyin a shout and see if he knows where they are on that card. Hold tight bud


----------



## vudoo (Jun 14, 2006)

It's a 15turn pot. I'm turning to the right (clockwise) and I don't see an increase in voltage. Is the pot supposed to make a click sound every 1/2 turn?


----------



## vudoo (Jun 15, 2006)

Nevermind. I figured it out. I used the wrong "leg" on the pot. Hehe.
Got the GPU at 1.701v right now w/ WC and 2.08v VDD w/ pencil trick. Gonna see how high of an OC I can get.


----------



## vudoo (Jun 15, 2006)

Did artifact check w/ ATI tool... Started artifacting like crazy. Hmm...
This was at default speeds. =/


----------



## VRoman (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi everyone!
I just did an unsuccessful vddq mod to my ATI X850PRO. As soon as I set vddq to 2.3v and ran 3DMark my videocard died. Now it keeps vddq voltage at 1.0v instead of 2.1v no matter what. No picture on the screen, just a bunch of flashing squares. Once every now and then it comes back up to 2.1v for a few seconds... but I can't make it stay there.  I have another identical card with missing memory chips that I can use for spare parts. Can anyone help me to figure out what needs to be replaced? I think its either the chip that I soldered the resistor to, or one of the two vddq voltage regulators located on the other side of PCB. Is there anything else that could get fried so easy?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2006)

*whimpers in teh corner* bad luck on hte mod man, but really... i dont think swapping parts will get you anywhere. It's very rarely attempted.

Have you completely removed all traces of the mod to see what happens?


----------



## VRoman (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, I removed everything. You can barely tell that there was a GPU voltmod. I'll probably send it back to ATI for repair if I can't find anyone in Albuquerque who can swap the chips. Since I was using water cooling, I think there was not enough airflow over the voltage regulators and they got overheated to the point of no return.


----------



## gooner45 (Aug 13, 2006)

*What went wrong with my x850xt voltmod?*

Firstly, I followed all the instructions in the article correctly checked my vcore to be 1.42v and I soldered on the 10k vr perfectly. Card does not post at all now. Checked voltage and its down to like .90v now. My resistance went from 431ohms to 409 when I put the vr on. I'm so confused now.

Any advice on what might have went wrong? 

I had a waterblock already connected to the card so I was good to go. 

Do you guys think I"ll be able to RMA to ATI if I can get the traces of  the solder off?


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 24, 2006)

Question - the mesurement points for VDD and VDDQ as shown here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/112/3

To measure voltage, you need two points (overstating the obvious) - where is the second measuement point? Is it simply across the capacitor?


----------



## ViperJohn (Aug 24, 2006)

Sasqui said:


> Question - the mesurement points for VDD and VDDQ as shown here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/112/3
> 
> To measure voltage, you need two points (overstating the obvious) - where is the second measuement point? Is it simply across the capacitor?



Common ground which is where the minus side of the target caps you are metering trace to.  Easiest place to pick ground up is by clipping your DVM's negative test lead to an unused I/O female adapter (where your monitor connector retaining screws thread into ).

Viper


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 24, 2006)

ViperJohn said:


> Common ground which is where the minus side of the target caps you are metering trace to.  Easiest place to pick ground up is by clipping your DVM's negative test lead to an unused I/O female adapter (where your monitor connector retaining screws thread into ). Viper



I thought perhaps that was the answer - Gracias, Viper.


----------



## roms (Sep 16, 2006)

*x850xt AGP*

Hi

i had moded my GPU to 1,6V.
Now I will mod my MEM too. I had done this VDD and VDDQ mod, with 2*20kOhm.

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles.../voltmods/112/1

But at the mesurement points, I can`t see a raise up of the Voltage from 2V to ?V
Is this mod only for PCIe cards or for PCIe and AGP.
Has someone done this mod at a x850xt AGP card?


----------



## VeDz (Nov 3, 2006)

i am going to revive an old thread 
heh

anyway ive voltmodded my ATi Radeon X800XL 256 mb. 
All of it, VGPU, IGPU, VDD, VDDQ. All pencil skills (took me 2 days to get those skills lol)

My gpu clock is running at 440 mhz with the mod :s at 1.53V. Quite weird :S
However my memory is ok i guess, stable at 582mhz. 
But i think im providing too much voltage in VDD and VDDQ.
Around 2.3V each. 
Is that high? risky? considering I have stock cooling only. 
My temp on load runs 70+ and idle is around 42. This is one of those HP cases...so inefficient. I would get some fans but I don't know how to cut aluminum. The temperature used to happen b4 the mod as well but I think it has risen a few degrees like 4-5 since the mod. 
Also, the ram chips are sorta hot underload, I would have to say as hot as the aluminum heatsink of the GPU. Is that a bad thing?

Anyway, I would like to increase my GPU mhz. 
With the voltages I am at I think I should be getting higher mhz am i right?

Also for some reason i got a lower 3dmark2005 score. 
B4 when i was running at 429/550 i got 5500
now 5300. 
maybe its the cooling.
thanks in advance


----------



## VeDz (Nov 4, 2006)

^bump^

please help out


----------



## infrared (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, 2.3v on the memory, when it's not being cooled is a little high, i'd drop back to 2.2v until you get a better cooler that cools the memory.

The gpu overclock is typical of an R430 core, even when you feed them more voltage, you don't gain a lot. I found i gained the most from keeping it cooler rather than increasing the voltage.

The 3dmark score could be a fluke, did you have any other programs running in the background?


----------



## VeDz (Nov 4, 2006)

ah i c. i will try the 3dmark05 again. 

but gettin around a 7mhz increase for increasing it to 1.53 sucks. I am just gonna put it back to normal again. 

also ill put the vdd back to 2.2V but what about the VDDQ?

and if i do the VID Mod on top of all these things will I get atleast 30 more mhz?

one last thing. when I start my comp and the gpu temp is below 30 and takes a while for it to come,  i can crank it up to 480core and 600 mem but as soon as it goes over 70 which is like 15 secs after the OC i get artifacts but for the 15 secs there were no artifacts even when the temp was 69. So i am guessing its all because of the cooling. 

Would you mind recommending me a good air cooler for the card preferbly in the Canada region.

thanks


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 23, 2006)

can any1 tell me if the pencil mod will work on my x850xt pci, as i have tried to mod the gpu and didnt work and i have been told the only mod that will work is a solder mod?? is this true?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 23, 2006)

unless you have the resistor the pencil mod does not work...


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 23, 2006)

so i have to solder then?? is it a doable mod for some1 who hasnt got much soldering experience


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 24, 2006)

regan1985 said:


> so i have to solder then?? is it a doable mod for some1 who hasnt got much soldering experience



Try to practice an old mobo or vid card till you get the confidence to try it on your x800... there are soldering how-to's out there, maybe check one of those out, but until you get in some trial and error, I wouldn't attempt it ...


----------



## UnexplodedCow (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been looking around on the forums, but can't find any info on how to mod my card. It's a blue Sapphire X800GTO AGP, R480 core, 256MB 1.6ns mem with a rialto bridge. thing is, none of the caps or resistors on the board are numbered, and I've been looking. at best, the polarity sign for the caps is present, and component layout shapes, but nothing else. I did manage to find my VDD and VDDQ thought, both being at 1.99 volts, which is a little low from what I've been reading, which would explain why my card won't do beyond 550 OC, and other times it might do 590 for a month, then croak at random. The core is dang stable, pushing 570 no problem. I run it @ 560 just to be somewhat nice. I'm not really interested in pushing the core more, but I was hoping to get the ram speed up....anyone have info on modding my kind of card?


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2006)

Did this mod on my x800xl, great guide!  Previously i could get 425/530 stable.  Upped VGPU to 1.43 with VID mod (.3 overvolt) but  didnt see much increase, about 5 mhz.  Upped it to 1.58 with VID mod (using just a pencil, no conductive paint needed) and it went to about 450 stable.  Works at 460 in some games.  I am using the stock cooler but it is a pretty good copper and 2 heatpipe cooler. This is on the AGP version.  Under 70 load.  

The mem I was unable to raise above 2.06 using pencil mods.  No matter how much pencil I put on, couldnt get the resistance lower than about 98 ohms.  This didnt seem to help the mem OC.  Upped VDDQ to the recommended 2.17.  Didnt seem to help the OC by itself.  

I am curious if lowering voltage, and thus temperatures, would help me OC better.  I read about someone in here lowering core voltage, having difficulties doing so, but eventually getting it working.  If you are still here, would you mind elaborating on how you were able to undervolt?  I assume you can only undervolt the core?


----------



## UnexplodedCow (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, lowering the voltage does lower temps due to less current leakage, but amperage needs climb. After so many amps the power controller on the card will go into lockdown, as far as I've learned, freezing the card, giving the checkerboard pattern on the screen. Volt modding, in my understanding, somewhat tweaks the voltage controller to provide more voltage, using less amperage, so it won't go into lockdown as quickly. As we all know voltage+amperage= wattage. While lowering voltage may lower temps, it won't help with overclocking. The best bet to lower heat is to just put on a good heatsink.


----------



## ny_driver (Dec 29, 2006)

Tijgert said:


> Hello there fella's, here's my report on the VoltMod.
> 
> I started out with a Club3D X800XL with 256MB of 2,0ns ram.
> Standard the core would show artifacts at 450MHz, so I kept it at 440... but wanted more
> ...



WOW,...nice mod!!! I wish I knew what I needed to do my card exactly like you did. I'm afraid I do not know how to figure the necessary things out( I'd be really happy if you would help me...looks like you really know what you are doing.


----------



## UnexplodedCow (Dec 29, 2006)

Aye, that's a nice volt mod, man.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## ny_driver (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess I got it figured out on my own, but it would be a waste of time with my current MOBO, CPU, and PSU. I'll get back to this project in a few weeks when I can afford to replace the aforementioned components.


Happy New Year everyone


----------

